# 7/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: THEY'RE HERE



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Viva La Familia


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

They really are pushing Bray big right from the get go aren't they? Great to see. Wonder if there is a specific reason for them debuting before instead of after the ppv as it seems like odd timing to me.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Should be a good RAW.

As a guy who hasn't watched any of the Wyatt familys work in NXT, should I expect a lot from the two bearded men, or is Bray Wyatt the main guy?

Will they just be background men, or could they ever muster up a singles run?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pumped for this RAW. Should be an improvement over last weeks. Can't wait to see how Wyatt Family debuts. :mark:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Should be a good go home show into MITB.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I love how much of a big deal they are making over the Wyatt's Family debut. Makes it seem all that more important and meaningful.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Looking forward to the Wyatt Family debut, but not as THAT much as has been written in the IWC lately. I AM really looking forward to Stephanie, Punk/Heyman and of course an ADR match.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fortitude said:


> Should be a good RAW.
> 
> As a guy who hasn't watched any of the Wyatt familys work in NXT, should I expect a lot from the two bearded men, or is Bray Wyatt the main guy?
> 
> Will they just be background men, or could they ever muster up a singles run?


Rowan (ginger beard) and Harper (black beard) are Wyatt's "brothers". They're the silent muscle with Bray Wyatt being their leader and mouthpiece. Harper in particular is an absolute BEAST. Think of it as Ravens Flock meets Deliverance.

But...fuck sake, wish I could watch this live. Been waiting months for these guys to finally show up on the main show. DON'T FUCK IT UP WWE.

WYATT OR RIOT

:mark:


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

Wyatt Family is getting too much hype. 

Anyway looking forward to Raw.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

really looking foward to the show this week i just wish they didnt announce the wyatt family in advance,im thinking they will have something to do with the vickie angle ie they attack certain superstars and thats how vickie may get fired because she bought them on to the show etc hoping for a better show than last week...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM Punk/Paul Heyman plot continues? Cool. 

THE WYATTS FUCKING DEBUT?!?! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!! 

McMahons evaluate Vickie Guerrero? Yeah fuck that.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

This is going to be a great Raw. Right?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Arca9 said:


> This is going to be a great Raw. Right?


Of course! When isn't Raw great? :lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Can't wait too see how WWE once again decides to go against what the fans want and further turn Bryan into a geek.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

CM Punk/Paul Heyman progression.
The Shield.
Money in the Bank build.
Mark Henry
Ziggler face progression.
Wyatt Family debut.

I'm very much invested in this Raw. I can't wait for more Punk/Heyman on the mic, they play off each other very well, I just hope we have a better crowd then the past two weeks who have been just pathetic. I'm interested if this goes anywhere in terms of mentioning Brock Lesnars name and if Punk mentions that he wants him at Summerslam yet.

The Shield have been something I'm getting less and less excited for every week but I still think they liven up the show. They are most likely going to be involved in a match and that's always a good thing, always get the crowd going and they still make the show entertaining, I hope to get a promo from them to be honest. Ambrose saying how he's going to win MITB whilst Rollins/Reigns will retain the titles and they'll dominate the WWE (foreshadowing Wyatt Family)

More Money in the Bank build please, I want them to make me want to view it. Oh don't worry, I'll be viewing it should be a great night on Sunday, but I want them to keep me guessing on who's going to win matches, I mean we all think Cena is winning but I want something to happen to make me think he won't, have him perhaps have the last laugh on Henry.

I want more Ziggler face progression too, perhaps an altercation backstage with AJ and Big E, I want them to address this seeing as those two are still heels. I wouldn't mind perhaps a promo (Where NO ONE comes out please), instead of the usual attack del Rio from behind etc. 

And of course, the Wyatt Family. I have honestly no doubt they'll debut them during the McMahon segment with Vickie. All three McMahons will be in the ring, when that happens the ratings are usually high, they seem to have real big plans for Wyatt considering they ended Raw with a vignette, perfect time to debut them.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

In before the fuckery


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

In before 3MB get squashed by the Wyatt family.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

SO HYPED FOR THE WYATT DEBUT :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hopefully it's not too much to ask of these pricks to put Barrett on tv this week since it's the go home show, but as usual, I expect him to be the only one to not be there. Really shows you his chances of winning MITB.....fucking shame.

They better push Bray Wyatt harder than The Thing after a viagra milkshake.


----------



## John-Morrison™ (Feb 11, 2011)

will be good


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

They're coming.

:mark:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

They will be dancing with Brodus Clay and Sweet T soon enough


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Crowd should be not bad. Maryland is away from the South, and is close enough to Philly, NY, ect, isn't it?


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll say what I say before every Raw... hope it's better than last week's. Looking forward to Wyatt Family.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

All about Wyatt, do not give a single shit about anything else going on right now.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

> A night of big beginnings and potential ends will unfold on July 8 when Bray Wyatt and his family finally arrive on Monday Night Raw after weeks of eerie dispatches from their cabin in the woods.


This is what I'll be tuning in for.



> But while the Wyatts make their long-awaited debut, Vickie Guerrero finds herself in the proverbial hot seat after Stephanie McMahon set her up for a job evaluation.


And this is what I'll be tuning out for.

Really wish Stephanie would just disappear. Her acting is so terrible.

I'm curious to see what Ziggler will do, as well as how Punk/Heyman continues.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Hopefully it's not too much to ask of these pricks to put Barrett on tv this week since it's the go home show*, but as usual, I expect him to be the only one to not be there. Really shows you his chances of winning MITB.....fucking shame.
> 
> They better push Bray Wyatt harder than The Thing after a viagra milkshake.


He'll probably do a clean job to Fandango or something.

:vince3


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> This is what I'll be tuning in for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you tune out for the job evaluation, you'll be missing the Wyatt Family..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Man, I have nothing to look forward to. I'm just waiting for MITB is all. I know this whole board is jizzing over the Wyatts but I don't care yet. When they arrive, I'll give them a chance but as of right now, I couldn't care less. Nothing else to look forward to either. Mark Henry has been great but it'll just be another promo and I only care for the match right now.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Hoping that the Wyatt Family debut lives up to hype. Love them, but its WWE so I can't trust them to come up with a good debut for them. Looking forward to this show though. Go home show so hopefully there should be very little filler. But we'll see.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Crusade said:


> Hoping that the Wyatt Family debut lives up to hype. Love them, but its WWE so I can't trust them to come up with a good debut for them. Looking forward to this show though. Go home show so hopefully there should be very little filler. But we'll see.


Wyatt Family will probably come out to no reaction. Depending on what sort of crowd it is.

They'll verse 3MB no doubt. 

Looking forward to Vickies job evaluation!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Berbz said:


> If you tune out for the job evaluation, you'll be missing the Wyatt Family..


Therein lies the genius behind tuning back in...

In short, I'll be skipping the Stephanie segments.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The motherfucking Wyatt Family finally debuting. :mark: Sounds like a big push coming right from the start, will be interesting to see who Bray first feuds with. Expecting some squash matches like his ones from NXT for the first few weeks though.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Since they ended the show with their promo, i'm really hoping they will make a big impact.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Wyatt family to take out HHH maybe? I hope they do something big, they built them up for weeks. Gotta deliver a big time memorable debut.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hoping for a promo from the Wyatt family.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

The Clay Family!

Big LOL if Wwe did go with that fuckery though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

Dammit! This whole time I thought it was monday...... unk3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Exited for the Wyatts. But damn they have alot of hype to live up to.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

If The Wyatt Family don't make an example out of The Shield tomorrow night then I would say they are a failure. There is really no reason to keep both stables heels. What are they going to do? The same thing that the Shield just did for nearly the last year? They are coming in to start trouble with The Shield, and eventually I can see this leading to The Shield splitting apart. It's the perfect feud for two stables of three. The Shield are on fire, and The Wyatt Family are coming in on fire. Those two things have to collide. It would be ignorant to do otherwise. There better be victims on Raw.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lets hope RAW is better than last week's show. Looking forward to the Wyatt family and seeing what they will have in store for us.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He'll probably do a clean job to Fandango or something.
> 
> :vince3


Fine with me, just get him on the show. Honestly, I'd be more worried if he won. I know he's not winning the MITB but they do job the winner out usually.


----------



## Dark-Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

Fortitude said:


> Should be a good RAW.
> 
> As a guy who hasn't watched any of the Wyatt familys work in NXT, should I expect a lot from the two bearded men, or is Bray Wyatt the main guy?
> 
> Will they just be background men, or could they ever muster up a singles run?


Brodie Lee in my opinion has alot of potential to break out on his own. Just hes not getting any younger (33)


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Luke Harper is amazing. He's a total beast. Yes, he's not young like Bray Wyatt is, but he has a lot of potential. That's why they use him in matches with Sheamus in a couple of house-shows. In the other hand, Erick Rowan is green. Way too green.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bryan D. said:


> Luke Harper is amazing. He's a total beast. Yes, he's not young like Bray Wyatt is, but he has a lot of potential. That's why they use him in matches with Sheamus in a couple of house-shows. In the other hand, Erick Rowan is green. Way too green.


Not to mention, Rowan doesn't fit the group's look. Luke Harper as Regal said, looks like he crawled out of a swamp. Rowan is just an every day bald guy with a viking beard. Why they chose him I've no clue. Brodie Lee is a dead ringer, though.

I really wish they had the Briscoe's for this. Dem Boys would fit like a glove.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looking forward to the Wyatt Family's debut :mark:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fine with me, just get him on the show. Honestly, I'd be more worried if he won. I know he's not winning the MITB but they do job the winner out usually.


If the winner is somebody they use as a door mat like it was with Bryan and Dolph, then it's between Barrett, Sandow and Rhodes. I'd actually place Sandow as the favourite if that's the case.

We're kidding ourselves with that though, Ambrose is winning and we all know it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> If the winner is somebody they use as a door mat like it was with Bryan and Dolph, then it's between Barrett, Sandow and Rhodes. I'd actually place Sandow as the favourite if that't the case.
> 
> We're kidding ourselves with that though, Ambrose is winning and we all know it.


I'd actually place Rhodes as the heavy favourite if that's the case. Barrett is doomed because of his race and Sandow is doomed because of his gimmick.

I agree Ambrose will win, and honestly, Ambrose is a great person to be world champion, but he should never get it over Barrett and Sandow. It's going to be an incredibly deflating moment to see him win when it should and under any other circumstances, would be a triumph for good taste.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wyatt Fam should be intense, lots of hype. Hope the WHC MITB competitors go to work and fuck each other up.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wyatt Fam should be intense, lots of hype. Hope the WHC MITB competitors go to work and fuck each other up.


I'm hoping Wyatt crashes the evaluation and fucks up HHH.

As for the jobber MITB match contestants, I'm expecting Cesaro and Swagger vs. The Scholars; with Swagger and Cesaro going over obviously, and Fandango/Barrett; with Barrett doing the job as per usual.

Dunno about Ambrose, probably Shield stuff.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ambrose will probably stalk Christian some more. Christian will still act like he ain't even about that life, but Dean will probably F him up bad very soon. I'm not getting my hopes too high for what they have in stored for Wyatt's debut. But HHH being so high on him, I wouldn't be surprised if he works with them to kick things off. But not sure why his intention would be to attack higher ups already.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not to mention, Rowan doesn't fit the group's look. Luke Harper as Regal said, looks like he crawled out of a swamp. Rowan is just an every day bald guy with a viking beard. *Why they chose him I've no clue*. Brodie Lee is a dead ringer, though.
> 
> I really wish they had the Briscoe's for this. Dem Boys would fit like a glove.


He's big. That's it.

I agree with you, though.


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

Baltimore crowds never disappoint. We got y'all.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Wyatt family to take out HHH maybe? I hope they do something big, they built them up for weeks. Gotta deliver a big time memorable debut.


Now I think about it. They could interfere when Steph is doing the job evaluation of Vickie!


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

CollegeKidd said:


> Baltimore crowds never disappoint. We got y'all.


Is baltimore smarky?


----------



## Samoan Drop (Jul 8, 2013)

They should do Punk vs Bryan. They did Orton vs Christian on Smackdown so why not?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bryan D. said:


> He's big. That's it.
> 
> I agree with you, though.


I'm sure they have access to more big guys than you can shake a stick at. One of them's bound to look like a ******* sooner or later.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks like the show is being built around the Wyatt family. Definitely going to be interesting to see how they are debuted. WWE better put on a good show heading into MITB, last week's effort isn't going to cut it.

Also, please provide some fucking clarity on the heels/faces. Is Daniel Bryan a babyface or a heel? He's been acting like a real dick towards Kane, yet we're supposed to cheer for him? They need to get their act together on this. Make the babyfaces actually act like babyfaces, and the heels actually act like heels. I'm tired of this grey area tweener bullshit.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Please no twists to the Wyatt family, like Brodus Clay.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Warrior said:


> Please no twists to the Wyatt family, like Brodus Clay.


Oh lord, just imagine, the dancing country ******* Wyatt family. That would be the most ridiculous troll job from WWE, possibly ever.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

This is legitimately the most excited I've been for a RAW in I don't know how long and it's 100% due to the Wyatt Family. I'm sure we'll get the obligatory tag match between everyone that's in MITB, probably the All-Stars squad since there will only be 6 guys present, and another 'this is the biggest challenge of my life' speech from Cena. The job evaluation could be a giant turd or awesome if the Wyatt's are involved.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> Now I think about it. They could interfere when Steph is doing the job evaluation of Vickie!


That would be sweet. Imagine Vince was behind the plot to screw over HHH. :vince


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm very interested this week. I love the MITB line-up and I can't wait for the Wyatts to debut.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Hoping they let Rhodes beat somebody finally, on this Raw. Anyway, RAW is in Baltimore, so I don't expect much from the crowd.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Hoping they let Rhodes beat somebody finally, on this Raw. Anyway, RAW is in Baltimore, so I don't expect much from the crowd.


If the booking is right they'll have something to cheer for.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Really anticipating this show. Wanna see what they do with the build for the all star match, hoping for Punk vs Christian or Christian vs Bryan.

Of course, the main hook is The Wyatt's. Really hoping they take out HHH and Vince (he took an F5 and even worked a match with Punk this year so it isn't so far fetched).. And, as Pyro suggested, kidnapping Steph would put them over huge. 

I just hope they go straight for the Mcmahons.. A feud with the Shield wouldn't do either group any favors.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

chessarmy said:


> Oh lord, just imagine, the dancing country ******* Wyatt family. That would be the most ridiculous troll job from WWE, possibly ever.


nothing wrong with a dancing country *******, they could be badass and dangerous too


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I bet anyone we'll see WWE version of this on Raw tonight

(UFC 162 SPOILER)


Spoiler


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

This is definitely the most excited I've been for RAW in quite a while. I can't wait to see what they do with the Wyatt Family and hopefully there will be some good buildup for MITB coming up next week.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm really hoping we get a strong go home for Cena-Henreh. The last two weeks have been very lame, and I know both guys are capable of much better (as proved by week one of the feud). So unless this is going until SummerSlam, I hope for things to hit a really high point tonight.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I want Ryback to go off script and show the world he is a monster heel and not some crying man being made a fool of. Come on Ryback do this :ryback


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I want Ryback to go off script and show the world he is a monster heel and not some crying man being made a fool of. Come on Ryback do this :ryback


:lmao what would he actually do off script? Whine about he is being used poorly? If that's what you want him to do there are much more talented ppl who should be going "off script" before Ryback.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Wyatt Family debut; CM Punk/Paul Heyman interactions; Mark Henry throwing John Cena around (one can hope); Stephanie McMahon; The Shield....

This is probably going to be the best Raw of the year. :mark:


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Fortitude said:


> Should be a good RAW.
> 
> As a guy who hasn't watched any of the Wyatt familys work in NXT, should I expect a lot from the two bearded men, or is Bray Wyatt the main guy?
> 
> Will they just be background men, or could they ever muster up a singles run?


Luke is awesome. the ginger beard is fine.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

God I hope WWE doesn't do Wyatt's vs shield not ready for the shield to be faces.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> God I hope WWE doesn't do Wyatt's vs shield not ready for the shield to be faces.


That would be horrible move, at least for now. WWE needs to keep the two groups the hell away from each other.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> That would be horrible move, at least for now. WWE needs to keep the two groups the hell away from each other.


What? Who are the Wyatt Family going to feud with then? In case you haven't noticed the WWE has hardly any face talent right now. What's the Wyatt Family going to do, beat up the same folks The Shield did the last 9 months? It makes perfect sense that these two would be feuding. Both are hot right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Build toward it. 

There's a way to do it organically and intelligently. Throwing the Wyatt Family into the mix right off the bat with The Shield isn't the way.

Have the Wyatt Family do whatever they're going to do, raise some hell, blah, blah, blah, keep The Shield doing what it's doing--which, as I'm sure most have noticed, is slowly but surely get to the point where a larger and larger percentile of the audience wants to cheer for them but has no concrete reason to do so--and then finally have them interact once the Wyatt Family is fully established in a few months. The cathartic payoff could be immense. An October-or-so face turn for The Shield followed by a Survivor Series match could be huge, and then you can perhaps turn one of The Shield guys (probably Amrbose) back heel to cost them the match and dissolve The Shield or whatever. Or play it out all the way to WrestleMania like in the good old days. Whatever. 

Sloppily throwing them together right away is just lazy and truncates months' worth of storytelling into a needlessly rushed and, for most audience members, I imagine, somewhat confusing feud.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

The Wyatt's debut, CM Punk/Heyman, Henry and Cena should be good cannot wait.

:mark::mark:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

SoupBro said:


> :lmao what would he actually do off script? Whine about he is being used poorly? If that's what you want him to do there are much more talented ppl who should be going "off script" before Ryback.


Ryback in the ring gets the mic and shoots on the company everyone will be sucking his dick after that trust me and he will do a lot better job than what CM Punk did and that's when Ryback's push is back and it's goodbye Cena


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ryback in the ring gets the mic and shoots on the company everyone will be sucking his dick after that trust me and he will do a lot better job than what CM Punk did and that's when Ryback's push is back and it's goodbye Cena


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

A few things to look forward to but it's pretty obvious what I'm looking forward to the most. I just hope the crowd doesn't _What?_ a possible Wyatt promo.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ryback in the ring gets the mic and shoots on the company everyone will be sucking his dick after that trust me and he will do a lot better job than what CM Punk did and that's when Ryback's push is back and it's goodbye Cena


:lol

I kinda want to see a Ryback shoot. It could be hilariously bad.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ready for Wyatt tonight! :mark: :mark:


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> Build toward it.
> 
> There's a way to do it organically and intelligently. Throwing the Wyatt Family into the mix right off the bat with The Shield isn't the way.
> 
> ...


I disagree so much with this. Normally I like a solid build to a story. However, building toward this angle makes no sense. The Shield character wise would like a bunch of bitches if they let The Wyatt Family come in, make noise, and then not do anything about it. Yes, the WWE has had multiple stables before, but this isn't the case anymore. Stables are rare in abundance in the WWE today. Back in the Attitude Era it was 4-5 stables at one time. Like I said before. What are the Wyatt Family going to do, and who will they target? This will only make them the same thing The Shield were, coming out, and beating the face talent up. That's a terrible move. I don't want just months of Wyatt doing promos.

I am not a huge fan of The Shield, but I would say that hearing their music go off during Bray's first few words would be a mark out moment. I would say have the Wyatt Family attack someone, or make a big physical impact, but the confrontation has to happen in the last segment of the show. The confrontation has to happen around 10:59 pm. That way all night Bray can talk about how he doesn't see a Shield, and his words are like bullets which pierce through shields. You build up to the eventual confrontation at the end of the night between the two forces. However, The Shield make their first appearance all night at the end of the show. Instead of Shield having a match, instead we get the Wyatt Family in match. Perhaps Bray vs Cody Rhodes, or Zack Ryder. Rowan, and Harper vs The Usos. 

Have The Wyatt Family be the reason why Dean Ambrose doesn't win the MITB match. Obviously, the feud will still be going, and this will place Dean out of contention for the MITB. I would love to see Ambrose win the MITB title shot, but I think the WWE has plans for someone else, like Sandow. I feel as though The Shield, and Wyatt Family will cause so much of a distraction at some point in the MITB match that someone will take advantage while everyone else is hurt, or being attacked. That person will be Sandow. The Shield, and Wyatt Family will turn into Dean vs Bray, and Rollins/Reigns vs Harper/Rowan.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Wyatts gonna beat Cena's ass during his promo.Almost every stable debuts by beating that piece of garbage.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

ChromeMan said:


> :lol
> 
> I kinda want to see a Ryback shoot. It could be hilariously bad.


It wouldn't be bad it be fucking awesome :ryback


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Just caught up with last weeks show, not bad, but a bit disappointed that The Shield aren't really doing anything now, and Bryan is going more heel every week.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sonny Crockett said:


> Wyatts gonna beat Cena's ass during his promo.Almost every stable debuts by beating that piece of garbage.


"And then I'll overcome the odds." :cena2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ryback in the ring gets the mic and shoots on the company everyone will be sucking his dick after that trust me and he will do a lot better job than what CM Punk did and that's when Ryback's push is back and it's goodbye Cena


How's that possible? He can't talk.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Must admit I am getting excited.

Anything they do won't even let me down because it's going to be great just to see them on Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so excited I can't explain it, I can hardly explain it!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Should be good.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Here's hoping that Bryan has a match tonight. I'm not really sure why he hasn't had a match on TV for 2 weeks, outside of the Japan tour. Lets get things back on track. Raw needs that guaranteed weekly highlight again.

Excited for the Wyatt family debut. Hoping it's not against 3MB. Bray cutting a promo and Harper/Rowan demolishing a tag team would suffice. Probably Tons of Funk. Or, a promo from Bray and a match against some mid-tier talent like Miz, Kofi, or Truth.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Pumped for this RAW. Should be an improvement over last weeks. Can't wait to see how Wyatt Family debuts. :mark:


This. Though as others have said, seems weird that they are debuting before the PPV instead of after, but maybe it will get more buys if they say that their presence will be felt at the PPV as well or something...


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ryback in the ring gets the mic and shoots on the company everyone will be sucking his dick after that trust me and he will do a lot better job than what CM Punk did and that's when Ryback's push is back and it's goodbye Cena


Thinking back to all my years of calling people idiots, I realize that I usually use the term rather loosely.

Still, you really are an idiot.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

El Taco said:


> This. Though as others have said, seems weird that they are debuting before the PPV instead of after, but maybe it will get more buys if they say that their presence will be felt at the PPV as well or something...


I don't see how it's weird.

Debut during the highest rated segment of the night tonight 6 days before a WWE PPV... what will happen at the PPV? Will the Wyatts be there after making an name for themselves on Raw? Will they try and do something at the PPV? Abduct someone at a PPV?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

IT'S TODAY :mark:

Not missing this, no matter what.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:bateman :mark:


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

truk83 said:


> I disagree so much with this. Normally I like a solid build to a story. However, building toward this angle makes no sense. The Shield character wise would like a bunch of bitches if they let The Wyatt Family come in, make noise, and then not do anything about it. Yes, the WWE has had multiple stables before, but this isn't the case anymore. Stables are rare in abundance in the WWE today. Back in the Attitude Era it was 4-5 stables at one time. Like I said before. What are the Wyatt Family going to do, and who will they target? This will only make them the same thing The Shield were, coming out, and beating the face talent up. That's a terrible move. I don't want just months of Wyatt doing promos.
> 
> I am not a huge fan of The Shield, but I would say that hearing their music go off during Bray's first few words would be a mark out moment. I would say have the Wyatt Family attack someone, or make a big physical impact, but the confrontation has to happen in the last segment of the show. The confrontation has to happen around 10:59 pm. That way all night Bray can talk about how he doesn't see a Shield, and his words are like bullets which pierce through shields. You build up to the eventual confrontation at the end of the night between the two forces. However, The Shield make their first appearance all night at the end of the show. Instead of Shield having a match, instead we get the Wyatt Family in match. Perhaps Bray vs Cody Rhodes, or Zack Ryder. Rowan, and Harper vs The Usos.
> 
> Have The Wyatt Family be the reason why Dean Ambrose doesn't win the MITB match. Obviously, the feud will still be going, and this will place Dean out of contention for the MITB. I would love to see Ambrose win the MITB title shot, but I think the WWE has plans for someone else, like Sandow. I feel as though The Shield, and Wyatt Family will cause so much of a distraction at some point in the MITB match that someone will take advantage while everyone else is hurt, or being attacked. That person will be Sandow. The Shield, and Wyatt Family will turn into Dean vs Bray, and Rollins/Reigns vs Harper/Rowan.


The Shield has said that Raw is their yard. Wyatts won't take too kindly to that. I like this idea.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bryan D. said:


> How's that possible? He can't talk.


Ryback can talk hes proved it in the feud with Cena


And all you marks creaming yourselves already for the Wyatt family are in for an anti climax tonight


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ryback can talk hes proved it in the feud with Cena
> 
> 
> And all you marks creaming yourselves already for the Wyatt family are in for an anti climax tonight


John Cena owned his ass. He can't talk. Just listen to his voice. It's ridiculous.

And you'll jump to the Wyatt Family bandwagon sooner or later just like you did with Ryback. I'd bet my money on that. If you really think that Ryback is good on the mic, I don't really know what to think of Wyatt's mic work anymore.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheWFEffect said:


> God I hope WWE doesn't do Wyatt's vs shield not ready for the shield to be faces.


I agree, they should just put Bray in singles, and the other two should just be followers and not be a tag team yet. Both should stay heels


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

The Shield are involved with The Usos and Dean Ambrose is in the beginnings of a feud with Christian so it's highly unlikely they will be feuding with The Wyatt Family, I don't see where all of this has come from.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I want Ryback to go off script and show the world he is a monster heel and not some crying man being made a fool of. Come on Ryback do this :ryback







I LIKE IT! :vince


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Shield won't be put in a feud against The Wyatt Family as they're currently in a feud against The Usos. So, all of you worried about that can calm down.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

The amount of ejaculate that will be produced tonight over three men will be a thing of legends.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*So much to look forward to! :mark:*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I hope they announce the Nature Boy as the new GM. 

Would jizz in my panties, really.


----------



## paska (Apr 23, 2007)

I am really pumped for Raw! I hope they don't F up this debut...


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Isn't this what we just love about wrestling.

Even when the product is deemed uncool or not as good as it once was (Although I think it's good and getting better), it can still bring fans to watch it when something big is going to happen, because when things like this happen it's fucking exciting and no other form of entertainment in my view can do this, I am pumped.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wish it was in Chicago or something tonight. Imagine 'dat pop the Wyatt Family would get with a smarky crowd.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Never seen Wyatt on the screen as I never watch NXT, but curious to see what they do. They do seem to be getting a lot of buzz though, so apparently their work has been good so far.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

One week before MITB, Wyatt family debuting - should be good stuff. And Summerslam right around the corner, so more then likely we should have some title changes in the next couple of months. The only thing that is boring to me TBH is the Cena/Henry feud - only cause I don't see any chance of Henry doing anything, I think it's filler til Summerslam.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

If you were to tell me a few years ago that in 7/8/13 I would be hyped over Duke Rotundo/Husky Harris and Brodie Lee making their debuts on Monday Night RAW, I wouldn't believe you. I really am looking forward to see where they go with the Wyatt Family. They will probably keep them away from the Shield, but that confrontation would be interesting if it indeed would happen over time.

Other than The Wyatt Family, i'm just waiting for Money In The Bank to get here.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

They're not getting involved with the Shield off the bat. Down the line, sure. But right now it's going to be something else. The McMahon's/HHH most likely, closing the previous Raw ensures it's something significant, but the fact that it's a go home show indicates that it's not going to disrupt anything currently going, it's going to be new, the McMahon/Vicky thing is the only thing I see tonight which is new.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> I hope they announce the Nature Boy as the new GM.
> 
> Would jizz in my panties, really.


*Where did that come from?*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bryan D. said:


> John Cena owned his ass. He can't talk. Just listen to his voice. It's ridiculous.
> 
> And you'll jump to the Wyatt Family bandwagon sooner or later just like you did with Ryback. I'd bet my money on that. If you really think that Ryback is good on the mic, I don't really know what to think of Wyatt's mic work anymore.


Ryback owned Cena and if it werent for Cena playing backstage politics Ryback would be WWE champion right now

I wont ever be on the Wyatt family bandwagon




YoungGun_UK said:


> I LIKE IT! :vince


I fucking love that clip thats how Vince Russo fucked up and closed down WCW with shit like that




The Man in Black said:


> The amount of ejaculate that will be produced tonight over three men will be a thing of legends.


This place is gonna need a deep clean after tonight


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Can't wait for tonight

Wyatt's :mark: :mark:


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Horrible thought here and when I mean horrible WWE *"UN"*-Creative might think it's genius but what if the Wyatt Family debuted on....get ready here.....the



*WWE APP*



:vince6:vince3:vince5


In all seriousness, I hope for the best regarding Wyatt Family but in today's ubar over sensitive world this character may not last. Also MITB....the WWE Title....I have just one thing to ask...*WOULD SOMEBODY HIT SOMEBODY ALREADY*:avit:.

When was the last time Henry & Jon Boy hit each other after all this is STILL a wrestling match isn't it? This screams of Rock/Cena ll over again with this "no"-touching rule.

Plus MITB, meh the concept is worn out much like Cena's T-Shirt line there are only so many colors in the rainbow like there are ONLY so many times men and climb up a ladder and carry a briefcase around. Please it's OVER, time to do something new. Like I dunno how about actually *PINNING* a few guys and earning championship opportunities. Also I love how they put Swagger in the WHC and called him an up & comer espically when you consider he's a PAST MITB winner & former WHC. :argh:

Finally I hope it's the END of Vickie but we all know how these "performance" review goes, remember BIG Johnny's performance review back in 2011? Yep the Undertaker returned, yep I'm expecting something to happen, not something incredibly exciting mind you just some fuckery with Vince, Steph & Hunter.

On the bright side Punk/Heyman:clap


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

> Bray Wyatt @WWEBrayWyatt
> 
> Today is a day they will talk about for a thousand years.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Please Ryback just shell shocked these three weirdos :ryback


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

WWFECWWCW94 said:


> Is baltimore smarky?


Not as smarky as like Chicago or NY, but yeah we're pretty above par.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I wish it was in Chicago or something tonight. Imagine 'dat pop the Wyatt Family would get with a smarky crowd.


Don't know why they don't just wait a week and debut them in-front of a hot Brooklyn crowd. I don't think Baltimore crowds are bad per se, I remember TLC 2011 being in Baltimore and I thought that crowd was pretty good, but yeah, they should've given it another week. Not complaining too much though, am hyped for their debut like everyone else is.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

CRIMSON said:


> *Where did that come from?*


Out of nowhere brother.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

SonoShion said:


> Out of nowhere brother.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Randy Orton to RKO all three weirdo guys would make me mark out


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The family humiliating Kelly Kelly in the middle of the ring would make me mark out. They can throw her into the crowd afterwards. You know, like trash.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

The day is going too slow for my liking.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Why is everyone so excited for the Wyatt Family?
All it's been is just videos about them debuting soon, right?

I haven't been keeping up with RAW or anything lately so if someone can tell me what the hype is all about ,that'd be great.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I don't get it, what's so special about the Wyatt Family?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> Why is everyone so excited for the Wyatt Family?
> All it's been is just videos about them debuting soon, right?
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with RAW or anything lately so if someone can tell me what the hype is all about ,that'd be great.


You know, they existed even before those vignettes.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

It's more Bray Wyatt than the Wyatt Family itself. The guy has talent in abundance and it's just the fact that they have built this up so much that has me intrigued and excited, they simply MUST have something planned.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> Why is everyone so excited for the Wyatt Family?
> All it's been is just videos about them debuting soon, right?
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with RAW or anything lately so if someone can tell me what the hype is all about ,that'd be great.





xD7oom said:


> I don't get it, what's so special about the Wyatt Family?


Just wait Bros, you'll see. 
They're comin'.

*puts lamb mask on*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You better be watching live tonight NeyNey? Can't miss this debut! :mark:


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> and it's just the fact that they have built this up so much that has me intrigued and excited, they simply MUST have something planned.




After that Jericho "end of the world" bullshit in early 2012, I wouldn't be so sure about that.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> After that Jericho "end of the world" bullshit in early 2012, I wouldn't be so sure about that.


Oh I'm sorry, I must have missed when Jericho had a vignette close Raw.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Well what I meant is: is it more like Dean Ambrose (where the guy is actually good in the ring and on the mic) or is it more of a "the story is being built so something will happen"?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't think RAW can live up to this. Still in shock:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

WEIDMAN said:


> I don't think RAW can live up to this. Still in shock:


This is why the WWE/UFC deal needs to be made. It would benefit both and add some needed excitement to the WWE in particular.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You better be watching live tonight NeyNey? Can't miss this debut! :mark:


No I can't, work. enaldo
But on a second thought, it's much more relaxing without commercials and a laggy stream.

And the only one for whom I go to work without no sleep is Ambrose sometimes. 


Excited as hell. :mark:8*D
And much more excited in which direction this might all go. :drake2

Jeah, _excited_, not worried.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

connormurphy13 said:


> This is why the WWE/UFC deal needs to be made. It would benefit both and add some needed excitement to the WWE in particular.


Was there a deal on the table?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> No I can't, work. enaldo
> But on a second thought, it's much more relaxing without commercials and a laggy stream.
> 
> And the only one for whom I go to work without no sleep is Ambrose sometimes.
> ...




I'll be marking for you again then! Seriously, going to mark way too much to Wyatt tonight! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> This is why the WWE/UFC deal needs to be made. It would benefit both and add some needed excitement to the WWE in particular.


Only if Steven Seagal can come over :asilva













SoupBro said:


> Was there a deal on the table?


WWE was close to buying PRIDE Fighting Championship, but ultimately didn't. Also Vince McMahon wanted to do himself vs. Dana White and Taker/Brock at WrestleMania 27, while Brock was under contract with the UFC. Dana White didn't take the offer.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Oh I'm sorry, I must have missed when Jericho had a vignette close Raw.



WTH does that have to do with anything? They were pushing that story just as much as the Wyatts, creepy vignettes and everything. Ultimately and predictably, they had nothing that could even come close to matching the hype they had created.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I think I might join the live thread with you marks for once.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> WTH does that have to do with anything? They were pushing that story just as much as the Wyatts, creepy vignettes and everything. Ultimately and predictably, they had nothing that could even come close to matching the hype they had created.


Heres the thing: His vignettes never closed Raw over John Cena.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Looking forward to this, hope the Wyatt Family debut in a cool way, not just intro from Justin Roberts, promo, leave.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> The family humiliating Kelly Kelly in the middle of the ring would make me mark out. They can throw her into the crowd afterwards. You know, like trash.


Barbie Blank quit WWE in September 2012 she moved on with her life while Wyatt family will fail on their debut and then be jobbed out


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> Heres the thing: His vignettes never closed Raw over John Cena.



Listen, I hope you're right and they do have something awesome in store for us. Experience tells me not to get too excited, though. Closing RAW or not, they have massively hyped stories in the past without being able to back it up. This could be another case of that, or it could be great. Can't wait to find out...


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> Heres the thing: His vignettes never closed Raw over John Cena.


You'd think he'd have grasped that huh? :lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Amazing how much interest I've lost in the major feuds.

After that RAW a few weeks ago, I was pumped to see Henry vs Cena and Lesnar vs Punk. But my interest has died. 

The Wyatt family is the only thing making me think about tuning in tonight.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

> TheMarkHenry ‏@TheMarkHenry 17m
> I've got something to say to @JohnCena and its gonna happen in the ring tonight on #Raw. Be there, Cena. Don't make me come find you.


John Cena's gonna get his ass kicked.

:henry1


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"AM GON' BEAT YO' ASS." :henry1


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Remember when Nexus debuted and destroyed the Raw set and Cena?

Only to be destroyed by him a few months later. It could happen again. You never know with the "creative" staff.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Remember when Nexus debuted and destroyed the Raw set and Cena?
> 
> Only to be destroyed by him a few months later. It could happen again. You never know with the "creative" staff.




There was never a RAW-closing vignette about Nexus, so apparently it doesn't count.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

WEIDMAN said:


> I don't think RAW can live up to this. Still in shock:


I wonder what UFC's reaction to this was, they were probably pissed that one of there top top draws just lost like that. I mean for boxing when manny lost, at least he went out like a champ, in a brutal 6 or 7 round fight and just got reckless. He can recovery, but damn, silva looked like an idiot.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Remember when Nexus debuted and destroyed the Raw set and Cena?
> 
> Only to be destroyed by him a few months later. It could happen again. You never know with the "creative" staff.


You're not wrong. Shield done the same thing though (well, destroyed Cena, Ryback on a big PPV) and we saw how they were booked.

The thing is, the Wyatt Family aren't your typical, show up, destroy shit, heel stable like Nexus or The Shield. These are a complete different kettle of fish. The WWE haven't had anyone like this in their history in regards to this stable, the closest would be the Ministry and even they were a million miles away.

If they wanted to push PG to it's fullest the Wyatt Family could be one of the greatest stables in the history of wrestling, quite easily.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Well there's a few segment I will be fast forwarding through...


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Barbie Blank quit WWE in September 2012 she moved on with her life while Wyatt family will fail on their debut and then be jobbed out


Cena is cutting a promo when suddenly Wyatts' music hits and they surround Cena in the ring.But our hero fells how adrenaline flows in his veins and beats the living crap out of Wyatt family.Raw ends with Cena screaming "DA CHAMP IS HEEEEEEEEEEERE" and Wyatts end in jobberland. :cena2


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

There is absolutely no way the WWE would be stupid enough NOT to have the Wyatt Family interrupt what will end up being the highest rated segment of the show and that's the the job evaluation involving Vince, HHH and Stephanie.

In fact, it wouldn't surprise me if that is the main event of the show.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Barbie Blank quit WWE in September 2012 she moved on with her life while Wyatt family will fail on their debut and then be jobbed out


Why do you dislike the Wyatt Family so much? You have not even watched them wrestle. At least give them a chance before bashing them.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to Raw, excited about the debut of The Wyatt Family, also looking forward to Cena/Henry, MITB build, Ziggler/Del Rio, and the continued dominance of The Shield.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> There was never a RAW-closing vignette about Nexus, so apparently it doesn't count.


Ha! Nevermind vignette, they closed Raw destroying Cena and the entire set. That's a much bigger push then a Raw ending vignette. I hope they push them right, I just have little faith based on how horribly they've booked stables these past bunch of years outside of the Shield. And even with the Shield, we still have no idea what they're about and what "injustice" they're trying to right. They're just a bunch of guys who beat up faces. So, even their booking has been kind of questionable.



redban said:


> Amazing how much interest I've lost in the major feuds.
> 
> *After that RAW a few weeks ago, I was pumped to see Henry vs Cena and Lesnar vs Punk. But my interest has died.
> *
> The Wyatt family is the only thing making me think about tuning in tonight.


Agree with that. The momentum they had is gone.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Ha! Nevermind vignette, they closed Raw destroying Cena and the entire set. That's a much bigger push then a Raw ending vignette. I hope they push them right, I just have little faith based on how horribly they've booked stables these past bunch of years outside of the Shield. And even with the Shield, we still have no idea what they're about and what "injustice" they're trying to right. They're just a bunch of guys who beat up faces. So, even their booking has been kind of questionable.


I actually think they may end up using the Wyatt Family to break The Shield up. We know Rollins and Reigns are face material, have the Wyatt Family sort of brainwash them with words or brain wash Ambrose. If the Shield break up it will always be down to Ambrose thinking he's better then the other two, I mean he's the stand out guy, he's the one with the singles title, he's the one with the potential MITB briefcase win and it'd be a great way to then push the Wyatt Family as that dominant heel stable as well as then being able to push The Shield into singles competition without making either look weak.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Berbz said:


> I actually think they may end up using the Wyatt Family to break The Shield up. We know Rollins and Reigns are face material, have the Wyatt Family sort of brainwash them with words or brain wash Ambrose. If the Shield break up it will always be down to Ambrose thinking he's better then the other two, I mean he's the stand out guy, he's the one with the singles title, he's the one with the potential MITB briefcase win and it'd be a great way to then push the Wyatt Family as that dominant heel stable as well as then being able to push The Shield into singles competition without making either look weak.


Maybe. You give the writers alot more credit than most do.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Wyatts probably won't be in the main event because it would be to predictable since we know they are debuting at some point


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Don't think I'm going to be able to watch Raw until wednesday afternoon. Will try to avoid spoilers but really hope it's a good one for all of y'all who'll be staying up to watch it live!*


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Agree with that. The momentum they had is gone.


Do you reckon it could be down to the fact that it isn't really Punk/Lesnar in the feud? I know on paper it is a great match but it's always been Heyman/Punk and for me it should be that way considering we aren't going to get Lesnar every week.

That is the way I am viewing the feud so it's been pretty good to me, the promos have been good between them and I'm not going to read spoilers so that any Brock appearance now just adds to the feud, I can't wait for the pair to lock up.

Henry/Cena for me was always going to be a bit of a downer, they were NEVER going to top the retirement segment, Henry was on top of his game and Cena will just be like he always is in feuds and that is build up the other guy in a promo so it's like he can't beat them but he'll do his best because his time is now etc. Incredibly dull.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Berbz said:


> *Do you reckon it could be down to the fact that it isn't really Punk/Lesnar in the feud?* I know on paper it is a great match but it's always been Heyman/Punk and for me it should be that way considering we aren't going to get Lesnar every week.
> 
> That is the way I am viewing the feud so it's been pretty good to me, the promos have been good between them and I'm not going to read spoilers so that any Brock appearance now just adds to the feud, I can't wait for the pair to lock up.
> 
> Henry/Cena for me was always going to be a bit of a downer, they were NEVER going to top the retirement segment, Henry was on top of his game and Cena will just be like he always is in feuds and that is build up the other guy in a promo so it's like he can't beat them but he'll do his best because his time is now etc. Incredibly dull.


No. It's because of Brock's part time schedule. And the Punk/Heyman promos have been disappointing to me.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Maybe. You give the writers alot more credit than most do.


I just like to think that they COULD be capable of doing such things after booking some things well in the previous year, but they probably won't do anything like that even if it sort of makes sense.

The writing in the past few weeks has actually been pretty solid in my view. I just hope they're bringing the Wyatt Family in with story lines prepared, but not in any particular order and just let it ride out over the weeks to see where it goes. I think it looks inevitable that we'll be getting McMahons/Wyatts which has so much damn potential.



ShowStopper '97 said:


> No. It's because of Brock's part time schedule. And the Punk/Heyman promos have been disappointing to me.


That's exactly what I was getting at. Brock isn't there, so how could anyone get excited for the feud. Sure, you could get excited for the match but for the feud between the two? Nah, it's not there, because Brock isn't. The feud is Punk/Heyman.

We get given that promo last week in Chicago, New York or in fact anywhere where the crowd doesn't tend to sit on their ass with their hands over their mouths and the promo shoots up. It's one of those moments where a crowd can really make it, pretty much like anything.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Berbz said:


> I just like to think that they COULD be capable of doing such things after booking some things well in the previous year, but they probably won't do anything like that even if it sort of makes sense.
> 
> The writing in the past few weeks has actually been pretty solid in my view. I just hope they're bringing the Wyatt Family in with story lines prepared, but not in any particular order and just let it ride out over the weeks to see where it goes. I think it looks inevitable that we'll be getting McMahons/Wyatts which has so much damn potential.


The one Raw from a few weeks ago was really good. But after that, things have kind of gone right back to where they were before. I haven't really cared much for the shows since that one show.

The crowds don't really have anything to do with my view of the Punk/Heyman promos. I just thought they'd be better. Thus far, it really hasn't been anything great or unpredictable, either. Just ho-hum. Better than most of the other stuff on the show, but that's not saying much.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Really enjoying :ziggler3 as a face so far, hopefully he can keep the momentum going.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

If Cena gets beat down by Wyatt family I would mark out


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Job Evaluation On Raw



> F4WOnline.com is reporting that tonight's job evaluation of Vickie Guerrero is going to be set up to make fun of TNA's Gut Check Challenge. Expect Vince, Triple H, and Stephanie McMahon to be in the ring and calling out Vickie only to hear her side of the story and then make a final vote.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd laugh my fucking ass off if the Wyatt family really came out dancing and looking like this


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm hyped to see what creative is going to do with the Wyatt Family :mark:


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The one Raw from a few weeks ago was really good. But after that, things have kind of gone right back to where they were before. I haven't really cared much for the shows since that one show.
> 
> The crowds don't really have anything to do with my view of the Punk/Heyman promos. I just thought they'd be better. Thus far, it really hasn't been anything great or unpredictable, either. Just ho-hum. Better than most of the other stuff on the show, but that's not saying much.


Fair enough, it's your opinion I suppose. I actually think Raw has kicked on quite nicely, it obviously hasn't been as good as the week you're referring too but you can't consistently continue to beat previous Raws, that has never happened in any type of era, but you can keep storylines progressing and hope for a solid Raw and I think they have to be honest, crowds have certainly let the atmosphere down though and that's a right shame. 

I think it's also a mentality thing when it comes to watching Raw. If you're expecting it to be great, you will most likely be let down. If you watch it for what it is which is a show catered towards the younger demographic where they try and be silly or dumb things down then you'll find you enjoy it a lot more, I haven't been angry at a Raw in a while.

I'm not picky though, I enjoy good wrestling and that is what I tend to get when watching Raw. I currently like the character progression of Ziggler as a face, I'm actually liking the whole AJ/Kaitlyn thing surprisingly, I'm also intrigued as to where the whole McMahon/HHH thing goes, I always enjoy whatever The Shield do etc.

Now tonight I get all of that as well as looking forward to finally seeing the Wyatts on my screen, so if the crowd is hotter than I am expecting tonight then it will be a great view for me, I just hope it is for everyone else too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Job Evaluation On Raw


so you're saying....Vince DOES watch TNA?????? :vince5


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> If Cena gets beat down by Wyatt family I would mark out


Already on the bandwagon?

:cena2


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Well that's sort of disappointed me already, regarding the job evaluation.

They should be building that up throughout the whole show as the McMahon family are all in the ring at the same time, get some sort of buzz on social media, when McMahons are involved the ratings come in, it's the perfect opportunity to debut the Wyatts.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Berbz said:


> Fair enough, it's your opinion I suppose. I actually think Raw has kicked on quite nicely, it obviously hasn't been as good as the week you're referring too but you can't consistently continue to beat previous Raws, that has never happened in any type of era, but you can keep storylines progressing and hope for a solid Raw and I think they have to be honest, crowds have certainly let the atmosphere down though and that's a right shame.
> 
> I think it's also a mentality thing when it comes to watching Raw. If you're expecting it to be great, you will most likely be let down. If you watch it for what it is which is a show catered towards the younger demographic where they try and be silly or dumb things down then you'll find you enjoy it a lot more, I haven't been angry at a Raw in a while.
> 
> ...



If the crowd is quiet for a week here and there, it's okay. When it's more than that (like today), it's more about the product, than anything. The crowds are quiet, the ratings are down, not coincidences. When WWE gives them something to cheer about, they will make noise.

I'm not expecting Raw to be great all of the time. Anyone who has those kind of expectations at this point is lost. I'd be satisfied with a quality show on a consistent basis. They used to be able to do this awhile back (late 90s, early 2000s).

The reason the McMahon's put themselves back on TV is to help ratings. The fact that their presence hasn't helped ratings shows that they aren't a ratings draw (at least not as much as they once were) anymore. The actual storyline to me comes off as kind of ridiculous. I've always been one that never cared for a McMahon vs McMahon and GM storyline, though. But it comes off as a cheap ratings ploy to me, and it's not even getting them ratings.

I like the Shield, even though we still have no idea what injustice they are fighting and exactly what they are doing. I also like Ziggler as a face, which pretty much everyone knew would be good, except for WWE until very recently.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> If the crowd is quiet for a week here and there, it's okay. When it's more than that (like today), it's more about the product, than anything. The crowds are quiet, the ratings are down, not coincidences.
> 
> I'm not expecting Raw to be great ever, nevermind all of the time. Anyone who has those kind of expectations at this point is lost. I'd be satisfied with a quality show on a consistent basis.
> 
> ...


It's strange, because throughout the year the crowds were pretty solid, they'd cheer and boo, lay off the 'What' chants etc. but it's just the past two weeks that have been diabolical, you could hear pin drops and it's strange, especially as them two were coming off the back of the good Raw we got!

May not be rating draws any more, but if they were to consistently build it up through out the show how Vince, Steph and HHH were going to be evaluating Vickies job, it will get viewers, it always happens when it comes to them building shit up like that. I know using Henry isn't the best example as he is a known ratings monster but they built up his "retirement" and it got big ratings. 

I'm just interested in what the WWE are doing right now, it's the most interested I have been in absolute years so I'm quite happy.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Dear TheMarkHenry @TheMarkHenry just want u and the WWEUniverse @WWEUniverse to know that ill be there to talk tonight on #Raw #thechampishere John Cena (@JohnCena)


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

So the whole evalution is to make fun of TNA's gut check challenge so Vince must watch TNA I told you all he does fear TNA




Bryan D. said:


> Already on the bandwagon?
> 
> :cena2


No


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So the whole evalution is to make fun of TNA's gut check challenge so Vince must watch TNA I told you all he does fear TNA


So Vince being aware of TNA makes him fear it?

THAT is your logic?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Come on Vince must fear TNA hes doing this whole evaluation to make fun of TNA I hope Dixie is watching and gets revenge on WWE with something and airs it on TNA


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Why would VKM fear a company that can't even pay it's wrestlers on time?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Berbz said:


> It's strange, because throughout the year the crowds were pretty solid, they'd cheer and boo, lay off the 'What' chants etc. but it's just the past two weeks that have been diabolical, you could hear pin drops and it's strange, especially as them two were coming off the back of the good Raw we got!
> 
> May not be rating draws any more, but if they were to consistently build it up through out the show how Vince, Steph and HHH were going to be evaluating Vickies job, it will get viewers, it always happens when it comes to them building shit up like that. I know using Henry isn't the best example as he is a known ratings monster but they built up his "retirement" and it got big ratings.
> 
> I'm just interested in what the WWE are doing right now, it's the most interested I have been in absolute years so I'm quite happy.



Yeah, there's definitely been a rise in quiet towns for WWE in recent years. There would always be a place or two that were known for being quiet. But damn, that number has risen in recent years. Give the fans something to pop about, and they will.

I'm really surprised at how low the McMahon's have been drawing. I thought for sure they would draw alot more than they've been drawing. I'm also kind of happy about it, though. Because they are kind of stale, at this point. The only who isn't stale is Shane, and that's because he hasn't been with the company and on TV in years.

Right now, the only things I find interesting is Bryan and Orton's feud (which they've been botching the past couple of weeks) and Rollin's matches. I wish they would reveal more about the Shield, like what injustice they are fighting, but they don't seem to care to. Ziggler's face turn has been good, too. Hope that keeps up. Other than that, there's nothing that appeals to me that much. I think the lackluster ratings show that quite a few people feel that way, too.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> The reason the McMahon's put themselves back on TV is to help ratings. The fact that their presence hasn't helped ratings shows that they aren't a ratings draw (at least not as much as they once were) anymore. The actual storyline to me comes off as kind of ridiculous. I've always been one that never cared for a McMahon vs McMahon and GM storyline, though. But it comes off as a cheap ratings ploy to me, and it's not even getting them ratings.




I know this McMahon feud between the 3 of them is supposedly gonna be a huge storyline over the next few months, but so far it has basically been about Steph/HHH/Vince shitting on Vickie every week. Not exactly the stuff that makes people want to stay tuned.

The ratings won't improve that much over the next few months, either, especially with MNF starting in September.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Yeah, there's definitely been a rise in quiet towns for WWE in recent years. There would always be a place or two that were known for being quiet. But damn, that number has risen in recent years. Give the fans something to pop about, and they will.
> 
> I'm really surprised at how low the McMahon's have been drawing. I thought for sure they would draw alot more than they've been drawing. I'm also kind of happy about it, though. Because they are kind of stale, at this point. The only who isn't stale is Shane, and that's because he hasn't been with the company and on TV in years.
> 
> Right now, the only things I find interesting is Bryan and Orton's feud (which they've been botching the past couple of weeks) and Rollin's matches. I wish they would reveal more about the Shield, like what injustice they are fighting, but they don't seem to care to. Ziggler's face turn has been good, too. Hope that keeps up. Other than that, there's nothing that appeals to me that much. I think the lackluster ratings show that quite a few people feel that way, too.


They need to let people be more creative on the microphone or give them control, scripted promos won't allow us to see characters in superstars. For example, Punk is probably given free duty so if he was to go up against The Shield on the microphone I am sure he would mention the whole injustice thing and we'd get some answers.

I love The Shield but I do feel they need to split up. Rollins/Reigns are faces, end of story. Rollins works as a face and he has so much more moves in his repertoire. In fact please split them and have a lengthy Rollins/Ambrose feud, I saw what they did at FCW, it'd get BOTH men over on the main roster as a great face and a great heel, they mesh so perfectly.

I just advise everyone not to expect something TOO big for the Wyatt Family tonight, it's a marathon not a sprint. They have plenty of weeks for them to do what they want to do, you can't rush art as they say. If they don't abduct someone, big deal. If they don't kill someone, big deal. If they go out there, cut a promo, what's wrong with that? It'd most likely be a promo that will either get them over as heels or foreshadowing something that's going to happen which in turn should get you excited anyway.

If it "flops" it's only because you yourselves allowed it to flop, you are the ones who hyped it up so much. Sure, the WWE closed Raw with a vignette, which makes me believe it'll be more than your standard come down to the ring and cut a promo but in all honesty, I wouldn't be mad if it was that, I'm just happy to see them on TV.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Wyatt family have to be nailed on to interrupt the job evaluation.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully the WHC MITB gets a little more build this week, I feel as though it hasn't been given much build so far, Barrett hasn't even been on tv.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Prediction on matches tonight:
Orton,Punk,Bryan vs Sheamus,Christian,Kane
AJ,Ziggler vs Kaitlyn,Del Rio
Cesaro,Swagger vs Barrett/Fandango vs Rhode Scholars


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

No clue why people want the Wyatts to interupt that job evaluation. You do realize who is going to be out there right?

:HHH2

Anytime he is involved with something it usually leads to

:buried


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

JC00 said:


> No clue why people want the Wyatts to interupt that job evaluation. You do realize who is going to be out there right?
> 
> :HHH2
> 
> ...


Because it'd most likely be a very highly rated segment as they'll constantly promote it through out the show. I mean Stephanie has been doing it via twitter, I haven't seen if Vince and Triple H have, but I know Stephanie has.

It also means Vickie will get away scotch free because the interruption will mean there is no actual evaluation and we all know they'll keep Vickie on TV for fucking ever


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Cena will talk tonight on RAW.. OK .


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

JC00 said:


> No clue why people want the Wyatts to interupt that job evaluation. You do realize who is going to be out there right?
> 
> :HHH2
> 
> ...


Good, then the Wyatts can come back from being buried alive and be even creepier lol.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Watching RAW tonight live for the first time in a while just for The Wyatt Family. :mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Very excited, TBH - got everything I needed to taken care of. Getting ready to crack open a beer, & vent my lols & bash the fuckery in this thread. :


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Watching RAW tonight live for the first time in a while just for The Wyatt Family. :mark:


Me too. :mark:

Vince, if you fuck this up, god, there will be hell to pay.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Should be a good night for this thread with the Wyatt family making their first appearance.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hope the rest of the show will be bearable tonight. I hope I don't have to sit through 3 hours of crap just to see The Wyatt Family (though I won't be surprised if I do, the 3 hours of usual crap RAW is one of the reasons I stopped watching RAW live..). 



KO Bossy said:


> Me too. :mark:


(Y)


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Me too. :mark:
> 
> Vince, if you fuck this up, god, there will be hell to pay.


Considering the way of things lately, I am not exactly sure where the IF comes from there :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

2 hours :mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Everyone will be dropping acid tonight whether they know it or not. <3


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Not watching live tonight. And just remember everyone look at how WWE has dropped the likes of Tensai, Ryback, Wade Barrett, Dolph Ziggler this will happen to the Wyatt family I can gurantee it


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I hope Ziggler gets some promo time tonight, he needs it to establish his new face character some more. I know he got a bit of mic time on Smackdown but no one really watches Smackdown anyway, plus he needs a live audience to test the crowd response.


----------



## thetumblindice (Mar 1, 2007)

RAW from my hometown of Baltimore - traditionally a great wrestling town. Though we haven't gotten any big events in recent years, we sold out the place in minutes back in the 80's and NWA/WCW gave us MANY high profile PPV's. Won't be able to make it tonight, but I hope the crowd will be a good one.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Not watching live tonight. And just remember everyone look at how WWE has dropped the likes of Tensai, Ryback, Wade Barrett, Dolph Ziggler this will happen to the Wyatt family I can gurantee it



Did I miss something? Last time I checked Dolph was in a feud for the World Heavyweight Title, hardly in Tensai territory.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Considering the way of things lately, I am not exactly sure where the IF comes from there :lol


They had 2 good episodes a few weeks back.

And look at how Punk was treated back for a month in July 2011. That was awesome stuff. That shows they have the capability to do something right. I'm hoping they channel that ability tonight so that Wyatt, probably the most hyped debut in years, gets set on the track to becoming a star.

There's a gold mine of possibilities that can happen with the character. I'd love to see something kind of like Taker with the Ministry in 1999 where Wyatt and his family abduct guys and he brainwashes them. Then they can do creepy vignettes of the guy going through his indoctrination, building the ranks of the people who have seen the light and joining the family. Then center a whole PPV around the family taking on some of the top guys. Sorta like Summerslam 2010, but done right. You build up the family and give directionless guys something good to do. Win-win, and its something really different that we never get to see. 

However, as with anyone, the booking has to be done right. And if they do something totally fucking stupid like injecting the Wyatt's as pawns in the McMahon crap that's going on (like they become Hunter's lackeys or something), then that would tie a huge anchor around their necks. Unfortunately, they've trained me to expect that they'll fuck this up. That's why I'm trying to remain positive and hope that just this once they don't.


----------



## xzombiecowzx (Jul 8, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Not watching live tonight. And just remember everyone look at how WWE has dropped the likes of Tensai, Ryback, Wade Barrett, Dolph Ziggler this will happen to the Wyatt family I can gurantee it


I disagree, there was such a big push, I think they will be around for awhile.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

xzombiecowzx said:


> I disagree, there was such a big push, I think they will be around for awhile.


wow you signed up just to say that.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> They had 2 good episodes a few weeks back.
> 
> And look at how Punk was treated back for a month in July 2011. That was awesome stuff. That shows they have the capability to do something right. I'm hoping they channel that ability tonight so that Wyatt, probably the most hyped debut in years, gets set on the track to becoming a star.
> 
> ...


Oh don't get me wrong I am not saying it will go wrong right off the bat. I am sure, just like Fandango, it will be good.. for a while, then something will happen that deviates from their plan even just a little bit and it will all fall to pieces. I don't know what, we probably won't know till it does, just like no one would have known the monday night after Mania things were going to be turned upside down like they were.

I hope for the best, but am bracing for the worst of course.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Job Evaluation On Raw


thats not real, tell me that isnt real.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Oh don't get me wrong I am not saying it will go wrong right off the bat. I am sure, just like Fandango, it will be good.. for a while, then something will happen that deviates from their plan even just a little bit and it will all fall to pieces. I don't know what, we probably won't know till it does, just like no one would have known the monday night after Mania things were going to be turned upside down like they were.
> 
> I hope for the best, but am bracing for the worst of course.


To be fair, there's way, way, WAY more you can get out of a Bray Wyatt character than a Fandango. Fandango right off the bat was destined to fail. Dancing gimmicks have a short shelf life. He had that one night with the chants, and after that, they had no idea what to do with him. They tried to popularize it with the whole "Fandangoing" debacle, and by acknowledging how cool they thought it was, they instantly made it uncool. Come to think of it, they had no idea what to do with the guy to begin with, and just threw him into a random feud with Jericho. He's been directionless ever since. Fandango is a lot more like Brodus Clay. I see Wyatt closer to the Shield, but with more possibilities.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The Wyatts are going to be a Brodus Clay-esque stable. I'm not looking forward to this show. At least MITB's guaranteed to be at least decent.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> The Wyatts are going to be a Brodus Clay-esque stable. I'm not looking forward to this show. At least MITB's guaranteed to be at least decent.


Wait, so your logic is that they'll fuck up the guy who should be so easy to book strongly, but then you're saying the PPV is *guaranteed* to be decent? If they fuck up with Wyatt, then all guarantees of anything are out the window. Sheamus will win MiTB, as will Fandango. Cena will squash Henry and make him cry. Ryback will slip and knock himself out.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*After tonights raw we will be saying...*

As the title says i think

After tonights raw we will be saying what the hell


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

Get HHH's shovel.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

worst raw ever


----------



## xzombiecowzx (Jul 8, 2013)

Not really, I just happened to go to this thread first.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

fuck dis company !


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

probably a bunch of = --> fpalm will be posted


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> The Wyatts are going to be a Brodus Clay-esque stable. I'm not looking forward to this show. At least MITB's guaranteed to be at least decent.


lol no.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

So the point in Raw was ?


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

No such things as the above. Everyone will be excited just like they were when Nexus debuted and attacked Cena and then the hype will disappear slowly, slowly


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Brodus Clay-esque stable? :facepalm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

People will either be riding the Wyatt Family's dick or they will be bashing them.


----------



## White (May 28, 2013)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

WWE ruined the Wyatt Family debut


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

Why didn't the Wyatt family debut as promised?


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

Just let the Wyatt family dance with Tons of Funk and Hornswoggle and i'll have a lot of reading pleasure after Raw.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

"Why did they turn the Wyatt Family into the Body Donnas?"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Less than an hour left! Can't wait for the Wyatt Family! :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

Alot of it will hinge on The Wyatts. We shall see, but I am expecting them to be great.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

So now there going to be plugin Total Diva's as much as the WWE app and Hardee's now?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm excited for this Job Evaluation. I can see Wyatt Family involved with it somehow.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

50 mins lads...

I'm pumped :mark;


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

Why did The Wyatts barbecue The Shield over an open pit in the middle of the ring, and why did the WWE allow them to do it?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

If they eventually fuck up Wyatt, the reaction will be fun to see. Probably the typical 'never gonna watch again' posts, then they will be right back here the following week.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Sounds all good for tonight! Wyatt :mark:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Dexter Morgan said:


> If they eventually fuck up Wyatt, the reaction will be fun to see. Probably the typical 'never gonna watch again' posts, then they will be right back here the following week.


Look what they did to Brodus Clay. Jesus Christ, I can't stand him now.

They turned him into a dancing dickhead!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I would laugh hard if The Wyatts come out dancing and become Brodus Clay 2.0 :lol

But nah, don't worry. It wont happen because WWE keep pushing this "THEY ARE CREEPY!" thing in their site.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone in Canada (on Bell) having a "service problem" screen when switching to the channel?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

Could've, should've, would've. 

Everyone will be complaining about something not being done properly.

Fingers crossed were praising them for once!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Fuck off with tons of fuck. Brodus Family will be getting berried by them.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

The Godwinns are back!


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Looking forward to Monday Night RAW as per usual. Obviously looking forward to the long awaited debut of The Wyatt Family and most importantly the father of said family, Bray Wyatt. Now, it has to be said that there is enormous expectations for this guy to make a huge impact, emphasis on huge. Based on observations, this huge impact is expected to occur immediately. I'm delighted that there is a new and somewhat against-the-grain character debuting and people are rightfully excited, including myself. But, I think people need to tell themselves that this is 2013 WWE. The reason being, there is a slight possibility that certain expectations may not be reached. I have realised that Brays' theme may not hit whilst the job evaluation is taking place, the lights go out then come back on to find the entire McMahon family to be on the ground covered in blood (my own personal dream).


----------



## WeThePeople (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

"MY TOP TEN LIST FROM RAW HAHA LOL" It should be fine.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> Anyone in Canada (on Bell) having a "service problem" screen when switching to the channel?


SN360 is not working for me.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> Was there a deal on the table?


Dana White and Vinnie Mac have had interactions in the past, and employees of each brand have mentioned it before. I am just speaking of a hypothetical deal between the two corporations


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

Aside from the Wyatt Famly and whatever Punk and Bryan are up to there will still be over 2 hours of crap to complain about, and rightfully so.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looking forward to tonight's Raw. Should be a good show. Hopefully the Wyatt Family's debut won't disappoint.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until Raw start??? its 4 am where i live.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start??? its 4 am where i live.




This shit was funny at first but now it's getting old.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

I expect to see lots of this, with some variations of course:

"I want to suck Bray Wyatt's cock while the other two jobbers use his ejaculate double penetrate my ass"

:brock


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its monday night Wyatt!!!


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

can't believe cena snapped and attacked them kids!!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

I dont wanna miss the flop of the summer, aka the Wyat Family!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RAW is Wyatt!

Bring them out already


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

The Man in Black said:


> I expect to see lots of this, with some variations of course:
> 
> "I want to suck Bray Wyatt's cock while the other two jobbers use his ejaculate double penetrate my ass"
> 
> :brock


You know, that's probably exactly what somebody's going to post. unk2 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

Same shit, different week


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> I don't get it, what's so special about the Wyatt Family?


You will see.

Think cape fear WWE style


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

WHERE THE FUCK IS BO


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> I dont wanna miss the flop of the summer, aka the Wyat Family!!


Whew, I guess that means the *Wyatt* family will be ok.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## Daniel Pereira (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm rarely so excited for a Raw episode, let's see how it goes. Waiting for a Barrett appearance!


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

Good Godalmighty, :vince2 really fucked the pup this time.

I can't wait 'til Ricardo comes back.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

Jesus Christ. The show is 20 minutes from airtime and y'all are complaining already. For real?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


>


How did you get Vince's number?

:vince5


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

Why the hell is Vickie promoted to GM?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WWE don't advertise Rock and Lesnar appearances, but they advertise debuts instead, which may have been more enjoyable to the fans if it was left as a surprise. unk2


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

omg hillbilly jims last name is wyatt. he is brays dad


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> WWE don't advertise Rock and Lesnar appearances, but they advertise debuts instead. unk2


Ridiculous, isn't it?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Just give me those WYATTS and some quality Henry/PTP/Punk time and they can let the fuckery run wild

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

This Wyat guy reminds me of brodus clay, same size and all, makes me have a good laugh every time i see him. Cant wait for this episode of Raw.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*



PowerandGlory said:


> omg *hillbilly jims last name is wyatt*. he is brays dad


Except it's not.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

like most raws
there will be an hour of good programming, an hour of crap, and an hour of the WWE talking about recaps, apps, twitter, etc etc


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ44q_5uMM4
bray


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> WWE don't advertise Rock and Lesnar appearances, but they advertise debuts instead, which may have been more enjoyable to the fans if it was left as a surprise. unk2


That's the way we do business. 

:vince5 :HHH2

Brilliant, eh?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PowerandGlory said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ44q_5uMM4
> bray


Hes more like Dinero from Cape Fear IMO


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DwayneAustin said:


> WWE don't advertise Rock and Lesnar appearances, but they advertise debuts instead, which may have been more enjoyable to the fans if it was left as a surprise. unk2


Lesnar is advertised for next week...


----------



## Aliados (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*



birthday_massacre said:


> like most raws
> there will be an hour of good programming, an hour of crap, and an hour of the WWE talking about recaps, apps, twitter, etc etc


so, 2 hours of crap, you mean?


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*



birthday_massacre said:


> like most raws
> there will be an hour of good programming, an hour of crap, and an hour of the WWE talking about recaps, apps, twitter, etc etc


Theres only just over 2 hours of televised WWE product when you account for commercials in a typical "3 hour Raw". So I think you should just be realistic and omit the hour of good programming.


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

"I can't wait until next week to see the Wyatts again". 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Josh Matthews just pretty much confirmed on a tout that the Wyatt family will be kicking off RAW.

http://www.tout.com/m/vtugs6?ref=twwao50u


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hoping for a good show.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Lesnar is advertised for next week...


During the run-up to Mania I meant :side:

Just shows how little I've been watching lately unk2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stad said:


> Josh Matthews just pretty much confirmed on a tout that the Wyatt family will be kicking off RAW.


Really? Shit, I guess they're not interupting the job evaluation then. They better do more than just the opening segment.

EDIT ~ After watching that Tout, that doesn't necessarily say anything about them kicking off the show, he might've just meant during the show at some point.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

wyatt wrestles in such an odd way, watched one of his clips in fcw. Its interesting


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Really? Shit, I guess they're not interupting the job evaluation then. They better do more than just the opening segment.


http://www.tout.com/m/vtugs6?ref=twwao50u


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Almost time! To say I'm pumped would be a huge understatement.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Has Raw started yet, has the time gone backwards/forwards because I've just turned over and Kofi vs Ziggler is on...


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start??? its 4 am where i live.


:lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

MY BODY IS READY FOR THE SHIELD. 

MY MIND IS READY FOR THE WYATT FAMILY.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

1st time watching Raw since The Rock (the GOAT) was on.

I hope Shane McMahon returns as the new GM, if not then I want Vickie Guerrero to keep her job.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stad said:


> http://www.tout.com/m/vtugs6?ref=twwao50u


Like I edited, I watched the Tout, and I think you may be reading into things a little too much. He didn't SAY they were kickiing off the show, he might've just meant that it'll happen at some point. Saying "when Raw goes live" is too vague to base anything off of. The show opens with the same fucking idiot every week, John Cena.


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

WWE won't mess this up. Not after all this hype. 

The Wyatts are going to make one hell of an impact, Henry is going to deliver another good promo, there's going to be more development with Ziggler and I can see the feud between Jericho and Ryback being taken up another notch to stop it seeming pointless. 

I'm hyped. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

messi said:


> Wyatt Family is getting too much hype.
> 
> Anyway looking forward to Raw.





Big Dog said:


> Has Raw started yet, has the time gone backwards/forwards because I've just turned over and Kofi vs Ziggler is on...


It's An old match my friend. Considering Ziggler is the Intercontinental champ in this match


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

Brown Hippy said:


> 1st time watching Raw since The Rock (the GOAT) was on.
> 
> I hope Shane McMahon returns as the new GM, if not then I want Vickie Guerrero to keep her job.


Here comes the Moneyyyy!!!!

Here we go money talks


I would flip out! lol


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Nimbus....We thought you were dead! :lmao


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

So much excitement and anticipation, never seen twitter and everything going off so much for a long time.

DON'T FUCK IT UP WWE!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start??? its 4 am where i live.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

We all know what we're here to see so how about we just get it over with and I can get back to sleep right?

...right?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Lillyart_14 said:


> It's An old match my friend. Considering Ziggler is the Intercontinental champ in this match


Aye, when I heard that I thought either it was a repeat or I'd gone back in time


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It is time.

:mark:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Bryan D. said:


> It is time.
> 
> :mark:


what time is it?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

My body is ready :cody


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Who's ready for some WWE complanin'!!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That Jackie Redmond is so fine.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

all in all... said:


> what time is it?


Time for some wrestling. :agree:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

almost time!


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

First Raw i am watching since before mania, hyped for the Wyatt Family debut, don't fuck this up E.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

all in all... said:


> what time is it?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

here we go


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

I can't believe they made Maddox GM..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They say we're coming, but we've been here all along. 

It's time to.....*RUN*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omfg. Its time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Wyatt Family are coming!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

BRING ON THE WYATT FAMILY


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> Wait, so your logic is that they'll fuck up the guy who should be so easy to book strongly, but then you're saying the PPV is *guaranteed* to be decent? If they fuck up with Wyatt, then all guarantees of anything are out the window. *Sheamus will win MiTB, as will Fandango. Cena will squash Henry and make him cry. Ryback will slip and knock himself out.*


How would you like to come work for us?

:vince


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HERE WE GO GUYS, MSMFSMFSFLS,SFL :mark: :mark: WYATTT.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

As Toney would say on Thursday Night

History will be made!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

My Steam just fucking died!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

And here we go! Can't wait for the Wyatt Family to debut. Would of preferred it at MITB though.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

we live ****** :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Eater of Worlds is here


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Showtime! :mark:


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

why didn't i watched porn instead.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Here we go, hope the servers can handle when Bray and co. show up.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amazing End 96 said:


> First Raw i am watching since before mania, hyped for the Wyatt Family debut, don't fuck this up E.


Who ever was writing their NXT stuff should keep writing their WWE stuff.

Dont change it or water it down


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This over hyping is making me nervous.


----------



## Daniel Pereira (Jan 21, 2013)

WYATT OPENING! WOW


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Here we go.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Their starting the show with the vignette too?

They better not fucking fuck this up.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

BRAY :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Raw intro? WTF? We never have those.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm calling them to interrupt McMahons now


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"We're Coming" OH YES YOU ARE, BABABBYYY!!! :mark:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Speaking as someone who grew up in a Pentecostal home, that tongues-talking bit in the newest Bray Wyatt promos sounds accurate enough to give me the serious, full-on wiggins.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Hold on.

Raw intro? 2 weeks in a row? Did they lock Vince somewhere? No shitty Cena promo before the show!?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

What is this an opening to Raw?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

FOR THE LOVE OF EVERYTHING KEEP CENA FAR FAR AWAY FROM WYATT!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Two weeks in a row for Raw intro :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

THEY'RE HEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

LET'S FUCKING DO THIS.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I seriously couldn't give 2 shits about these fucking fat, out of shape nobodies. Why the hell is everyone so excited, i already hate them.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

They still haven't updated the RAW intro. :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh God this theme song is fucking awful.. get the fuck rid of it


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dec_619 said:


> My Steam just fucking died!


Sounds like a personal problem bro..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

#Baltimore

*....but I ain't go to that shit!*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Is he really gonna be this huge? Are they hyping it that much?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

NO! Get Vickie & Maddox off my screen!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Gonna pack a couple fat bowls tonight, Ahhh great opening.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

brickie live sex celebration


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Maddox opening the show? Instantly great Raw!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Excuse me!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Finally played full intro again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Not been this excited for RAW since post WrestleMania.

Follow the buzzards.

They're here.

:mark:


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yay team bricky! Headache inducing screeching! Unnecessary exclamation marks!!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bray and his mates to interrupt.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Speaking as someone who grew up in a Pentecostal home, that tongues-talking bit in the newest Bray Wyatt promos sounds accurate enough to give me the serious, full-on wiggins.


lol bad memories? lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wyatt Family is interrupting Vickie? :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

People will latch onto the Wyatt family because they actually have gimmicks and characters. Something WWE is sorely lacking in right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vicki should be fired for working on the MITB PPV card a week before its going to happen


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I wish they'd genuinely get rid of Vickie.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

LET'S GO!!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Scott Hall mention? Shit we movin' now.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*COUGH* Scott Hall


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

DAT REACTION for Hall


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Razor Ramon!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

HHH symbolized ladder matches? Da fuq


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

When I think of ladder matches, I automatically think of HHH.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> lol bad memories? lol


Something like that. Haha.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"WW History"

Sometimes watching Raw does feel like a war.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao JBL


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Vicki should be fired for working on the MITB PPV card a week before its going to happen


How dare WWE promote their upcoming PPV.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So a USA network promo for them and then a promo of them instead of the voice over preview.

YEP


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Razor Ramon mention?

Chalk one up, for da' Bad Guys


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Fall chants :lol


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Please tell the family will interrupt the Mcmahon family and get them off my tv!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

In heels and climbs a ladder?
Smart woman


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They are chanting "Fall" :lmao


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Brad Maddow like a GOAT. :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH FUCK YOU TRIPLE H!

The three legends of Ladder Matches are Shawn Michaels, Razor Ramon, & Triple H. 

Yeah OK. Not Edge, the Hardys, Rob Van Dam...NOPE! HHH is bigger than all three of them. 

And dear God almighty Vickie, please don't die.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I will mark if she falls


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

This is awesome. Luke Harper is from the same city as me, Rochester, and a kid I went to high school's with cousin. Seen him wrestle a bunch of times in little promotions and got to hang out with him and Colin Delaney (also from Rochester) at parties. Seeing him on Raw is going to be surreal


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

They didn't even react to Shawn Michaels' name? :lol Stupid crowd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> HHH symbolized ladder matches? Da fuq


No kidding why not mention Edge


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

wtf is this


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

shit this is scary. Im actually worried for her there.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Shes pretty sexy up there straddling that ladder


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lmao Baltimore. "FALL! FALL! FALL!'


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Refs holding the ladder :lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I love Brad Maddox. He's just hilarious. I know he does't do much but he always makes me laugh.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*RUN*


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

SPEAR MADDOX OFF THE TOP!

"I did it for Edge"... err don't ask me why though. D:


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

She's going through the announce table here.

Foley's got nothin on this bitch


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh sweet baby Jesus don't fall.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rude fans..... and I like how Vicki proving her point.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't be the only one who though these clowns were about to introduce the Wyatt Family.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Brickie  Sadly, she didn't even mention Edge or Christian when it comes to Ladder Matches.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

FALL FALL FALL 

:lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

DB chants?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

are they gonna actually push a gimmick like this? are they this smart?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

somebody in the crowd should jump the barricade and push her


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Imagine if Maddox pushed the Ladder? I'd mark. :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Have you noticed how a crowd usually starts out good, but dies almost immediately after the first segment? That's the quality of present day WWE for you...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vickie does not look comfortable up there at all. Seriously, couldn't you at least have her stand on the 3rd rung from the top or something?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Steph wrote every word of this script and is miming it to herself backstage. NO DOUBT


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Wtf is happening?
Edit: SHUT THE HELL UP LAWLER


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

This week's pointless moment is brought to you by Vickie


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This is opening Raw?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh Vickie. Let me play a tune off of the world's smallest violin.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Vickie. Stap. Staph


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Shut the fuck up Lawler!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dean/Moxley said:


> *RUN
> *


Uh oh... :mark:


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

The Wyatts at the start and "Fall" chants, so far so good. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

somehow the buzz died :/


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Go away King. Thanks.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Know your damn role and shut your damn mouth Lawler.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lol at the referee's holding the ladder while Vickie's talking on it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

man i hate Lawler


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

No ladder in WWE has seen more ass-fatage hanging over..


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Fuck off Jerry, you mangled cunt.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, great. Lawler.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Triple H still trying to make himself relevant in all of wwe's history


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm so glad I have the WWE app.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Fuck off King


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ugh just move along with this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

He just received word from the anoamous raw GM piece of paper
Just give it to maddox already


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Brad Maddox to seize control of Raw.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

WWE App vote on the GM. Calling it now.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

If she falls...:bron


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

We're gonna vote on the app


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh no.. King and Vickie.. the memories ("you are fat" jokes with Cena in 2011)


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

APP? Aw fuck me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Terrible opening.


----------



## Jams (Sep 12, 2012)

WWE APP


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

How the fuck is HHH a ladder match Icon over Edge or Jeff Hardy? Matt, Christian?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

wwe app mention everyone take some shots


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

We decide if Vickie gets to stay or not

FFS fpalm


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*throws chair out the window*

FUCK WWE APP!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

WWE App :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Pass :mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Plug 1 for the WWE App.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Lawler and Vicki? Seriously?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Pass of course, she signed RVD!


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Ohgosh! I forgot to open the WWE APP.

Thanks for reminding me WWE!

:lawler


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lawler with the save. Who'd have imagined it!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh Christ, lawler's involved now

Really wish there was a ladder spot where they were both "taken out"


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

yay rigged vote time


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Lawler, if I could pay for someone to kick you in the nuts right now, I would. Fuck out of here.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sit down Jerry you complete idiot fpalm


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Ah shit, Lawler's talking.

Dat WWE App plug.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Come on Vince..when does my voice really count


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

B)Fail


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fuck off Lawler


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

lolnvm


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

ah good ol WWE app.


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Jerry 'The Buzzkill' Lawler.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Seriously?! A vote by the fans on vickie's job? 100% fail No doubt. This shit is hilarious. 

And give the job to Brad Maddox already.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

RUN


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So why are the McMahons going out of there way to bully Vickie like this? I don't get it. What did she ever do to them? 

I guess the McMahons are just horrible people and we're supposed to cheer them for it....yeah.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Download that WWE APP folks!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE App mention. Drink.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

This is fucking awful


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Obviously everyone will vote A. Pass.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

WWE plugged already :lmao


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I wish you could boot people out of the arena who constantly wave in the back ground.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

hey jerry why dont you fuck yourself in your asshole


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

hey wwe app... :flip


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

I thought Jerry was going to stand up and sexually harrass her.

"Excuse me, I want you to straddle me like you're straddling that ladder :lawler" 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:henry1


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Make Braddox gm :mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn Cena getting booed like hell :lol


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Uh, what exactly _constitutes_ a good job as GM?

She's done no better or worse as any GM... ever. What? Do people not like the way she announces matches?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

We have one hell of a mark crowd tonight.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Orton Punk :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Orton vs Punk bro :mark: Sheamus vs Bryan :mark:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Get to watch Punk. Have to watch Orton. 

I hate you, Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

dat pop for Punk!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Legend Killer vs. The Best in the World. I can get behind that.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll give Vickie a pass just for the show we had three weeks ago.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

YES! YES YES!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

18 second match oh boy here we go!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Someone get her off the ladder.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Daniel gonna get back dat win now!!!!

:mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Randy Orton vs CM Punk and Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus, OMG YESSS!! :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus this is awful. Can we just get to the matches...and how in the hell is Vickie going to get down?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hope Henry and Cena destroy each other before the PPV, would be more interesting than them just talking each week..

edit: Punk vs Orton? Time for Punk to finally get a win back on Orton.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Christian v Kane: not bad
Orton v Punk: Good
Shaemus v Bryan: Good. As long as D-Bry wins.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Raw is stacked tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Face-to-face, wow that sucks.

Orton/Punk sounds good.

Sheamus vs DB :yes :yes


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

OMG Sheamus might actually NOT win.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Sheamus vs Bryan. All of a sudden, I'm getting wrestleMania XXVIII flashbacks


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Vickie Guerrero the GOAT :clap


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hot crowd. Can't wait for money in the bank here in Philly


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Pop for Bryan :mark:


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh great Bryan jobbing to sheamus


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

Punk/Orton should be good, but fuck Vickie is annoying


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

OH SHIT Orton/Punk tonight :mark: :mark: :mark:

My body is ready


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Bryan :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Punk orton nice 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Christian/Kane MARK MARK MARK
Orton/Punk MARK MARK MARK MARK MARK MARK
DB/Shemaus ????


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Here comes the 18 second burial


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

wrestlemania rematches up in this

Christian vs RVD pls


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

All Hail King Bryan! :yes


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Pretty Good Crowd this Far


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe the new raw GM will be the WWE APP!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start??? its 4 am where i live.


:clap:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Bryan v Sheamus, their 2 out of 3 falls was really good last time, I hope this one is as good. :mark:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NoyK said:


> Damn Cena getting booed like hell :lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bryan vs Sheamus? YES!

Orton vs Punk? Should be a good match if Punk has gotten rid of his ring rust.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Damn was hoping Daniel Bryan will be in a match he has a chance of winning. Oh well, at least it'll be great to see the fans shit on Sheamus.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WOOO! PUNK VS. ORTON! BRYAN VS. SHEAMUS!

... wait no! Bryan's gonna lose.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*For the record, Vickie climbed that ladder in heels. Props for that, at least.*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Irish Cena about to job to Daniel Bryan! John Cena, take notes on how to do to the job at Summerslam. :vince2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't see Shaemus jobbing


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YES YES YES YES YES! Go Bryan. 

And fuck Sheamus.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

RVD


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Shit, how'd she get down so fast?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

.........DAMN!!!!!


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

nice kick off to RAW


----------



## Daniel Pereira (Jan 21, 2013)

Bryan vs Sheamus right now!
PUNK VS ORTON!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Let's put Bryan over Sheamus clean here, okay?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Shit, the app is being pushed harder than Cena.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

sickk, we getting cm punk v orton holy shit


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Seems like a hot crowd. They exploded for that mention of Punk.

Since when is Hunter synonymous with the ladder match, exactly?

I'm dying here, where are the Wyatts? :mark:


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Has anyone got a decent stream they could PM me? Would be appreciated.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol a 'highlight' of van dam getting punched in the face


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a serious dearth of fucks to give about RVD.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Sheamus/Bryan was the best possible outcome. Great chemistry.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Shelton Benjamin was far more impressive in that RVD promo. Somebody call his agent!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> Bryan vs Sheamus? YES!
> 
> Orton vs Punk? Should be a good match if Punk has gotten rid of his ring rust.


And if Orton decides to stop sucking.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Man I miss Shelton after seeing that video package he was great.

RVD!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

IF BRYAN WINS I'LL MARK THE FUCK OUT


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Please let Bryan beat Sheamus clean.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Don't kill Bryan's momentum. Please!


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Ladder match greats, HHH?

What the fuck is this madness?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I thought RVD was coming out there.. I bricked it and about leapt out of my chair only to see a fucking flashback. Fuck you WWE.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Give this man the WWE title. Truly deserving of it.

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If DB can beat Orton clean i hope they allow him to actually beat Sheamus clean.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

rjsbx1 said:


> *For the record, Vickie climbed that ladder in heels. Props for that, at least.*


I was super impressed with her doing that on live TV. Lotsa things ready to go wrong there.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Different start to Raw tonight. Gonna be on edge all night waiting for the Wyatt Family though...brilliant


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

PPVs come by fast don't they?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT HBK & RAZOR mention. :mark:

Maybe Razor will be getting inducted into the HOF next year (as long as he stays sober)?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd sucks toinight, cant blame them tho.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> If DB can beat Orton clean i hope they allow him to actually beat Sheamus clean.


We can all dream


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I still mark over that RVD promo :mark:


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

checkcola said:


> I can't see Shaemus jobbing


60 minute time limit draw obviously :ex:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I still ain't go to that shit (#Baltimore) lol


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Cena/Henry Face-to-Face

Wow what a match Vickie! :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Remember when WWE wasn't aimed at kids? Ah, those were the days...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Gamblor said:


> And if Orton decides to stop sucking.


His performances have been good ever since they stopped having him wrestle Barrett weekly. So that should be no problem.

Will any of these matches actually have a clean finish? I expect them to end by count-out or something.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Daiko said:


> I thought RVD was coming out there.. I bricked it and about leapt out of my chair only to see a fucking flashback. Fuck you WWE.


Two weeks from now you'll be wishing all they were showing of RVD were flashbacks.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

one simply does not beat Sheamus clean guys.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

This crowd sucks


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:bryan better win


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Bluewolf said:


> Ladder match greats, HHH?
> 
> What the fuck is this madness?


Vickie kissin' dat ass

:HHH2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Excited about Orton/Punk. Orton has been fantastic for the last couple of months.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

So Brad Maddox is basically the new David Otunga?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Shemaus/Bryan had a fantastic match on Raw last July. Of course this was when Shemaus was (he still is I guess) on his reign of terror. So of course Bryan jobbed.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Just got home. Did I miss anything?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

KO Bossy said:


> Seems like a hot crowd. They exploded for that mention of Punk.
> 
> Since when is Hunter synonymous with the ladder match, exactly?
> 
> I'm dying here, where are the Wyatts? :mark:


Probably when he faced the Rock for the IC strap at Summerslam 1998 and won. :HHH2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Triple H is such a ladder match legend. The only one I know of is from Summerslam 1998. Legend :HHH2


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

I hate to kill the buzz, but no chance in hell will Bryan beat Sheamus clean, that only happens in dreams. The best outcome imo would be for Bryan to make Sheamus pass out from the No lock like he did in their 2 out of 3 falls, but that would make Sheamus look weak before MITB. Obviously will end in countout/no contest/Disqual.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Fandango said:


> This crowd sucks


Huh, there pretty good so far


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE spends millions on CM Punk's entrances with Killswitch Engaged, In Living Color.. Give RVD his "Walk" theme back..


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Sheamus ain't tapping in a million years and Bryan has no other credible finisher. This is gonna be a double count-out or some other BS. Wyatt interference is possible but less likely.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice matches for tonight. D Bry v. Too many limes!


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Fandango said:


> This crowd sucks


LOL i see this quote every RAW at least 10 times


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

She wants the D.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't wait to see how Sheamus gets away with not jobbing to the guy who's getting a much bigger push than him. :vince2


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

fuck off shameus you smiling idiot.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

These two always work fantastically together.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Here comes Scumbag Sheamus.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan better not lose to fucking Sheamus.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Nothing for the fella eh? Lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh. Sheamus can shove his mong-ish smile up his ass.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The prospect of Irish Cena losing :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bryan and Orton to win their matches clean, please.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I love the idea of Vickie Guerrero making these matches between the MITB match participants even though everybody else does that". 

Seriously, i hate how they talk about booking matches like this like it is brilliant and never been done before.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I really hate Sheamus' theme song


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

good crowd so far, enjoying it

I hope bryan wins, i think this match will be awesome


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I wonder if they'll actually give Bryan his WM win back here.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SP103 said:


> WWE spends millions on CM Punk's entrances with Killswitch Engaged, In Living Color.. Give RVD his "Walk" theme back..


RVD should only return to "One of a Kind".


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Kane vs Christian?

I blew a load over my tv screen when Vickie announced that.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Bryan is way more over.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm seriously going to vomit during the show today. I ate like a pig before I went to sleep 3 hours ago and seeing guys like Jerry certainly doesn't help.

:batista3


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

MITB this sunday ? :O


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Last year = a couple of years ago.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah lets keep mentioning that 18 secs thing cole. Trying to bury DB when he is getting hot?
Give HHHs shovel back to him NOW


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't see why Sheamus wouldn't lose clean, Orton's a much bigger star and more over than Sheamus could ever hope to be and went down clean to Bryan, so... yeah.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


>


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

If sheamus jobs....life is good. But I doubt it. Incoming crap finish where both
of em looks good.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

There's absolutely no reason to have Sheamus win this. Doesn't need it one bit.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

GET THE APP.

:cole3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:cole1 _"Downloid"_


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ACSplyt said:


> Probably when he faced the Rock for the IC strap at Summerslam 1998 and won. :HHH2


That was an awesome match, but I'd hardly call him someone who was defined by the match the way Michaels, the Hardys or Edge were.

I guess what put him over the top was that classic ladder match with Kevin Nash in 2011 :lol


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Need someone to beat the internet's favorite wrestler? Call 1-800-FELLA.*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fandango said:


> This crowd sucks


They've been okay so far...


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

ALL HAIL THE WWE APP :HHH2 :cena5 :vince3 :cole3


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Downloid?

:cole1


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

If Orton can tap then so can Sheamus and hopefully John Cena at Summerslam. :bryan :yes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What's the difference between permanent GM and what she is now? 

I don't fucking care about this power struggle bullshit and who is in charge. Lets focus on the important shit please.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

EmbassyForever said:


> Bryan is way more over.


He has always been more over than Sheamus.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why must King insist on making corny, unfunny jokes about Daniel Bryan's beard?


Kindly fuck off with that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Dat sequence from Bryan then. :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> RVD should only return to "One of a Kind".


Pantera trumps everything.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT APP.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

The constant pointing at the Wrestlemania sign, I bet every single wrestler who's in a MITB match Sunday will stare at the briefcase over the ring.

Props to WWE, they do it for the blind kids who Cena couldn't grant wishes to. :lol


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Sheamus ain't tapping in a million years and Bryan has no other credible finisher. This is gonna be a double count-out or some other BS. Wyatt interference is possible but less likely.


Maybe Kane has something to do with it?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sheamus kicks out before a one count. Asshat.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

What would Raw be without insipid commentary from Lawler?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lawler making fun of the color of a person's skin.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't forget to download the WWE App! :cole3


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Please don't let this prick beat Bryan. Come on clean win for DB.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Why must King insist on making corny, unfunny jokes about Daniel Bryan's beard?
> 
> 
> Fuck off.


You must forgive Jerry Lawler. He is an idiot. Vince has purposely fed him bad lines as a joke.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

TheAbsentOne said:


> What would Raw be without insipid commentary from Lawler?


Better.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Lawler trending world wide!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

King trending :lol


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

lol how did king start trending?


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Sheamus has changed his attacks.


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

I really hope Lawler was trending because everyone wants him off TV.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Move over Steve Harvey, Jerry Lawler is the true "King" of Comedy.*


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

wrestle_champion said:


>


Thank you for making a 26 year-old man piss himself.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Why is lawler trending


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Lawler making fun of the color of a person's skin.


Not good. But I guess it's a step up from having sex with an under-aged female.

Baby steps.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Tilt the world back-breaker, no?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sheamus is gonna have to use the Celtic Cross tonight, in honor of RAZOR RAMON!*


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

"King is shit" trending worldwide, make it happen.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ouch!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Why must King insist on making corny, unfunny jokes about Daniel Bryan's beard?
> 
> 
> Kindly fuck off with that.


Givem a break, hes trending!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

fpalm Cole


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

y2j4lyf said:


> ALL HAIL THE WWE APP :HHH2 :cena5 :vince3 :cole3


BOW DOWN TO THE, BOW DOWN TO THE APP :HHH :vince2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I DIDNT KNOW THE IRISH CURSE WAS A TILT-A-WHIRL BACKBREAKER


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuckin' Shamoose.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

By the way, if you want to access the WWE app content without having to download it or use your cellphone, I found the actual URL of the feed:

http://www.wwe.com/feeds/wweactive


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

It's the end of the world as we know it and we're being trolled. Jerry Lawler is trending. :lol


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

sheamus couldnt catch him lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

That wasn't an Irish Curse, Cole, you idiot.

And god, Lawler...

JBL-It was made famous by Dr. Skinner.

King-You mean Lynard Skynard?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

17 minutes.
Two breaks.

Yup, fuckery.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

FUCK THESE ADVERTS


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

hate spots like that. Bryan didnt even go for the knee there just jumped in Sheamus' arms


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Cole just called a Tilt-A-Whirl backbreaker the Irish Curse ... that isn't the Irish Curse you jackass.

Fuck you Mike. :cole3


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Ew looked like sheamus was supposed to catch him there and botched


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Well...pretty boring start to Raw.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Was that a botch?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lawler trending worldwide :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Pantera trumps everything.


Hell yeah. Walk was an epic theme song. If they gave that to RVD for his return in Philly this Sunday, I could see the crowd singing along like they used to.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We believe in you DB.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Tilt the world back-breaker, no?


BUT SHEAMUS IS FROM IRELAND :cole3


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

so the Wyatt didn't open then.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

Shitty finish on the way guys


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rvp20 said:


> Why is lawler trending


Commentary's so awful even Twitter can't stand it anymore.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Not good. But I guess it's a step up from having sex with an under-aged female.
> 
> Baby steps.


I thought that wasn't true.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Orton/Punk, Sheamus/Bryan, Kane/CC, Cena/Henry face-to-face and Wyatt Family debut. :mark:


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Move over Steve Harvey, Jerry Lawler is the true "King" of Comedy.*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Burger King calls it soft serve because it's not real ice cream.:lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

That looked painful for Bryan. Looks like Sheamus botch it and dropped him head first into the barricade.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah Vince, I'm sure you can boost those ratings by having 2 commercials in the first 17 minutes fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ACSplyt said:


> If Orton can tap then so can Sheamus and hopefully John Cena at Summerslam. :bryan :yes


Prime, babyface John Cena tapping. Yeah, there's a better chance the Wyatt Family wins every title in the company tonight than that happening.


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

Jerry Lawler is trending on Twitter, because everyone is probably calling him a c*nt. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Can someone please explain to me how one grades a GM's performance? Is there something she's not doing right? Is there something that her replacement would do differently? 

She announces random fucking matches. That's all the GM has ever done.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Commentary is extra shitty tonight, gotta psyche them out.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Commentary's so awful even Twitter can't stand it anymore.


:clap


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Pantera trumps everything.


Would be awesome if the Philly crowd sang along to it but I highly doubt it, as it currently is nowhere as near as being as good as it once used to be.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

FFS How Many Comercials do they have during RAW?!?! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

It's 20 minutes in, and I already want Lawler to shut up for the rest of the night.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> That looked painful for Bryan. Looks like Sheamus botch it and dropped him head first into the barricade.


yeah agreed looked nasty


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Beaker3391 said:


> FFS How Many Comercials do they have during RAW?!?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:vince5 why do you think we pushed it to 3 hours!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jerry Lawler trending isn't for a good cause though. People say they want him to retire :lmao


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Pantera trumps everything.


:clap

Walk > One of a Kind


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Commentary's so awful even Twitter can't stand it anymore.


So fucking true :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT CHANT for Bryan. :bryan


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Pantera trumps everything.


THE REAL RVD ENTRANCE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh we get to see what happened even without the app wow


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The kids are rooting for Sheamus. Oh those pour dumb souls.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Man, Bryan hit that barricade hard.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Like him or not, Lawler is very popular, especially with older fans.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

ANOTHER Irish curse


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rest hold broken after the break, thank the lord.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

man do i love that irish Curse Backbreaker, looks so beautiful


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Shame-o has a sweat on.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Daniel Bryan the ring general.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cole has called two different moves "the Irish Curse" now.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

FUCKING AGAIN! Fire Cole, god.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Has anyone seen Awesomeness TV on Nick? It's low-key not that awful tbh


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

I always worry when Bryan goes for his backflip off the top rope over people like that, Sheamus barely ducked, almost hit each other.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I can some how imagine King turning heel and than everyone liking him again... But I'd rather just insist retirement.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd has been good so far. Props to them :clap


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Danny Boy. The Dirt, The Dirt, is calling.

:buried :HHH2


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Let's go Sheamus - clap clap clapclapclap


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Let's go Bryan!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Solid match so far


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Like him or not, Lawler is very popular, especially with older fans.


No hes not, esp with the older fans. I am older and I think he is awful or by older do you mean people in their 70s and 80s


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Sheamus getting booed like the ****** he is :clap


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Vintage Bryan!


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

HHH is about to call the match off for Bryan any minute


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Air Bryan


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Oh Danny Boy. The Dirt, The Dirt, is calling.
> 
> :buried :HHH2


I lol'd hard. Thanks


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

SPCDRI said:


> Oh Danny Boy. The Dirt, The Dirt, is calling.
> 
> :buried :HHH2


:lmao


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

I can't get over how bad the commentary has been thus far. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really thought Bryan was going to step out of that Brogue Kick and roll Sheamus up.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

THE RAMMING HEADBUTT.

:dazzler should endorse Dodge Ram.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bryan is on fire tonight! :mark: :mark:

Hell, who am I kidding. Bryan's on fire every night! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Man, I get worried that Bryan will end up crippled.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Irish Cena cannot win. He must do the job.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Man, I love those missile drop kicks from Bryan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOAT ON FIRE!!!

Popping dat crowd!

:yes


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

calling it now, bryan wins hes going over and gaining momemtum going to mitb where he wins


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Lawler is way beyond :holmes status at this point.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

King needs to call it quits ASAP...this is just horrible fpalm


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck off with this 10 Clubs shit.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Crowd is very hot. Hopefully they keep it up.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*It'll be a little odd seeing a Brogue Kick on someone other than Sandow or Rhodes.*


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Decent match at least.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

EWWW at sheamus top rope


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

sheamus sucks, he has to counter TWO of daniel bryans big moves in a row.
Guess he wants to be HHH


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Come on Bryan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match is kinda, sorta making up for that shit Vickie opening segment.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

first Lawler and now Vickie, why arent Sheamus or SB trending worldwide


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh God even Vickie is trending now. It's obviously pissed off twitterers (is that a word?!)


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Whether you like Sheamus' character or not you have to admit his ring-work is fantastic. Especially when he's with Bryan, these just mesh so well together! Could happily watch it all night!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Irish Curse Backbreaker!
Irish Curse Clothesline! 
Irish Curse Shoulder Block! 
Irish Curse Brogue Kick!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sheamus is looking gassed.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sheamus better not fucking win.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kicked his fookin' head off!


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Man, I get worried that Bryan will end up crippled.


Me too man he's all about those suicide dives


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This would have been a great way to open Wrestlemania 28.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

NOBODY SHOULD KICK OUT OF THAT KICK.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy balls stop sounding like SvR commentary, JBL.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Why does everyone love DB, all he does is kick people while shouting yes/no.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

DB reminded me of Savage at that point


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Now he moves AGAIN from a THIRD Sig DB move.

WTF WWE


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> No hes not, esp with the older fans. I am older and I think he is awful or by older do you mean people in their 70s and 80s


No, I meant 40s and 50s, those who watched him in his prime during the 70s and 80s.


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

Decent match so far, but I reckon Sheamus will win it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JBL Question "what in the world do I have to do to beat Shaemus??"

Answer.. Blow HHH
Or a roll up... >.>


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bryan. Not taking anything away from Sheamus.


But. Bryan.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Holy balls stop sounding like SvR commentary, JBL.


lol thats what i was thinking


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Sheamus, I swear to God if you win. Come on D. Bry! :bryan :yes


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

genocide_cutter said:


>


Lance should know better than anyone that it's WWE logic


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Irish Curse Backbreaker!
> Irish Curse Clothesline!
> Irish Curse Shoulder Block!
> Irish Curse Brogue Kick!


:cole3 The Irish Curse Suplex :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Isn't the "Irish curse" having a big ugly ballbag with nasty red hairs everywhere and a lousy little dick?

THE SMALL PENIS BACKBREAKER.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Lawler...so..much..cringe.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Always loved the crucifix pin.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Make him tap!


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

YES!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sheamus tapping?

EDIT: Nope, by roll up.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Tap the fuck out, you Ginger!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

High_King said:


> Why does everyone love DB, all he does is kick people while shouting yes/no.



Because he is the best wrestler in the world for the past 5-6 years.
Even a watered down DB is still better than all of the WWE



YES YES YES DB clean win!!!!!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Back and forth contest, loving this! This is awesome! :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Great fucking match. :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Cloverleaf :mark::mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DB!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Sheamus is looking gassed.


My rear end is smelling the same!!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Bryan won?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BRYAN WON!!!!


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

DAT SMALL PACKAGE


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

HOLY SHIT BRYAN WON CLEAN


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck yeah! Awesome match!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> JBL Question "what in the world do I have to do to beat Shaemus??"
> 
> Answer.. Blow HHH


Sheamus is the only man for me! :HHH

OH MY GOD YES :yes:


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes Bryan! Fuckin' A!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mr. Small Package strikes again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BRYAN WINS!!! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

WAIT WAHrtsTYAUTDGBHASBDHSGADU :mark:


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

awesome!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome match

CANT STOP THE GOAT :bryan


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Fuck. Yes.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Bryan wins, niiiice.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Terrible


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:yes


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

YES!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Holeeee crap!
Bryan's push is legit.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Good match. Good finish.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Bryan pinned Sheamus holy shit


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DB!!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

I FUCKING CALLED IT BOYSS YESSSSSS


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*incoming Sore Loser Brogue Kick.*


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

IM MARKIN OUT BRO DANIEL BRYAN JUST BEAT SHEAMUS


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Solid match.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Clean win over Sheamus. By golly!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!!! Next stop Bryan winning the MITB then making Cena's ass tap clean like a little bitch at Summerslam. YES! YES! YES! :bryan :yes


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Good match. Though the commentary was fucking terrible.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oooooooooooooooh Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit! D. Bry with the roll up!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Really thought Bryan was going to step out of that Brogue Kick and *roll Sheamus up*.


Well, it wasn't a Brogue Kick, but speak of Lucifer and he shall appear. Could this company's finishes be ANY more predictable?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

:yes The look on Sheamus' face when he locked in the Texas cloverleaf :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

DANIEL BRYAN BEATS SHEAMUS!!!!!! BEST RAW EVER!!! :yes :yes


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Glad Bryan won, but that reversal sucked


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

YES!! D-BRY. :mark


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:yes:yes:yes:yes: :mark:


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Bryan!!!!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

YES YES YES YES


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Is that the only way Sheamus can lose these days?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yessss :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DB WINS! DB WINS! DB WINS!


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

YES!!!! D BRY WON!!!!!! FUCK YES!!!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy fuck they are pushing Bryan hard. I love it.

We'll see if they have the common sense to let him pin Cena clean


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

TELL ME I DIDN'T JUST SEE THAT?? A clean win over Sheamus! YES! YES! YES!!!!!!!

:yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Decent match, glad Bryan won. Wouldn't be surprised if Sheamus Brogue Kicks though.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

YOU THINK IT'S THAT EASY? :henry1

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES :bryan


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Shut the fuck up Lawler !!!!! FFS


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Great Match! :clap

What a way to kick the show off, if the rest is as good as that then :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BRYANNN WONNNN!!!!!! :yes :yes

Next stop: Money in the Bank, come on Bryan! :mark:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I enjoyed that one! Nice finish!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

God I hate those moments.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

YES


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Good match from Sheamus and Bryan!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

:yes

Great match, great way to kick off the show.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Holy balls stop sounding like SvR commentary, JBL.


He'll train you to be a Cruiserweight Champion in less than a year.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Da Goat Face Killa wins again.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I was losing my mind. I thought he'd tap out to the Cloverleaf.

The Master of the Small Package was victorious. Let there be rejoicing.

:bryan :dazzler


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Course, that means he has absolutely no chance of winning at MITB.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, Sheamus wasn't a complete dick after the match?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :YES


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

can't believe Sheamus just lost clean to DB.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow I'm actually surprised they let Bryan have the win here. It's hard to deny they're giving him a big push now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Berbz said:


> Is that the only way Sheamus can lose these days?


at least it was clean, ill take it
the WWE needs more wins like that, instead of finishers


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't believe Bryan just beat fucking Sheamus!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just last week there was a thread asking if Bryan will ever get a win over Sheamus... there you have it!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

bryan to continue his winning ways on Sunday tbh


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

http://troll.me/images/mah-*****/my-*****.jpg


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why no Sheamus act like a douche post match?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Classic handshake :lol


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

D-Bry actually has momentum :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ACSplyt said:


> YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!!! Next stop Bryan winning the MITB then making Cena's ass tap clean like a little bitch at Summerslam. YES! YES! YES! :bryan :yes


Yeah, that's not happening. Sorry, but the golden boy isn't tapping clean.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Fucking stop talking about the fucking family debuting tonight thanks.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

"Reporter"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan won clean...holy shit?!?!?!? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

He asked for directions, dammit!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Arcade said:


> He'll train you to be a Cruiserweight Champion in less than a year.


He'll fuck your ass and call it hazing.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I smell bullshit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> God I hate those moments.


As do I. Hard to watch arse licking.

BRING ON THE WYATT'S


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Storm is right about the crash and burn. The storytelling is fucked up thanks to commercials, they should at least keep it up until the commercials are over.


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

OH GOSH can't stand anymore "athleticism" and handshakes. Just kick him in the nuts.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd lose my shit if they found Bo Dallas while looking for Wyatt.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Did Bryan just pin Sheamus? WTF did I just see? YES!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Calling it now, MOTN.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Fuck sake, why couldnt they just ignore the Wyatt promos like they with Jericho's creepy ones?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're going to fuck the Wyatts up so bad :lmao


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

This vignettes might actually be decent.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Looks like the WWE walked up on a couple meph heads


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Da fuck was that?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The commercial breaks of justice


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I honestly hope the Wyatt Family kicks the shit out of JBL to drain all that "excitement" out of him


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Looking at that guy, I'm guessing the Wyatts live near a meth lab


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I dont want to even ask what those red necks will be doing with that chicken in the cage


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Looks like a TNA promo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That skinny old guy looked like the shop keeper from Troll 2.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Can't wait for the Wyatt Family to debut in the lamest fashion.

They get introduced, come out, Bray cuts a short promo and then squashes Zack Ryder.

The End.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

already making it into a farce


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> I'd lose my shit if they found Bo Dallas while looking for Wyatt.


Fucking a sheep.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, that's not happening. Sorry, but the golden boy isn't tapping clean.


I guess a clean pin will do.


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Vignette idea is brilliant.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

F'ck was that video? :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh boy. That "reporter footage" could get cringe-worthy. 

Also, pretty much those two are how Vince sees most WWE fans.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> This would have been a great way to open Wrestlemania 28.


Agreed, but hadn't Bryan lost in 18 seconds, his popularity might not be at the level at where it currently is.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't know what to make of these Wyatts.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> I'd lose my shit if they found Bo Dallas while looking for Wyatt.


Yay, that would so totally help me hold my food in.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Fucking a sheep.


:lmao


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

A little taster of the match we COULD have had at Wrestlemania. Goddamn GOAT.

I love the double-face handshake spot after a match every time it happens. Dem ROH vibes.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Some delicious blonde was just promoting the WWE APP, on the WWE APP :cole1


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Meth heads<3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> I honestly hope the Wyatt Family kicks the shit out of JBL to drain all that "excitement" out of him


Why JBL? He is the best commentator the WWE has.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Oh boy. That "reporter footage" could get cringe-worthy.
> 
> Also, pretty much those two are how Vince sees most WWE fans.


LOL


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

What did I miss so far?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I would love to see a Triple Threat Match with the Popeye's Lady vs. Uncle Ben vs. Aunt Jemima, with Paula Deen as the Guest Ref.*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> I dont to even ask what those red necks will be doing with that chicken in the cage


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Wtf was up with that video?! :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fuck these commercials.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The Wyatt Family is just debuting on the WWE App. :mark:


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> I honestly hope the Wyatt Family kicks the shit out of JBL to drain all that "excitement" out of him


Yes JBL seriously needs to shut the hell up already.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why JBL? He is the best commentator the WWE has.


Because he's not selling their impending debut right. He's all excited when they're one of the most unique heels, not just a generic type that the heel commentator can root for


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> Also, pretty much those two are how Vince sees most WWE fans.


:lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Agreed, but hadn't Bryan lost in 18 seconds, his popularity might not be at the level at where it currently is.


It's weird how that's worked out. What was seen as a 'burial' by some at the time has actually helped benefit Bryan.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Buckley said:


> Fucking a sheep.


:clap :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I guarantee you that reporter will be buried at the Wyatt compound by the end of the night


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Bray Wyatt/Bo Dallas promos.

"DALLAS! YOU TRANSEXUAL DISGRACE! YOU SHALL FEEL THE WRATH OF THE WOLVES!"

Then a bunch of guys in masks while Bray is in a rocking chair and he starts singing....

"Bo Bo, Black Sheep, Have You Any..."

Then laughter and a scream.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Im guessing 6 months from now the wyatts won't be nothing but time fillers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LigerJ81 said:


> What did I miss so far?


Vickie cut a shit promo, Bryan beat Sheamus with a roll up, some reporter geeks were looking for the Wyatt's cabin.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Vex said:


> I don't know what to make of these Wyatts.


Kinda've creepy.. I like it. :mark:

I hope they do backstage segments where they find certain guys passed out on the floor and have the people who found them freak out and make this gimmick even more fucked up. :mark:


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> Looking at that guy, I'm guessing the Wyatts live near a meth lab


It's obvious.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

They're running the Wyatts so far in the ground they're in fucking China.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Nostalgia said:


> edit


I like Bryan but pretty much this. Let's see what the other matches have to offer.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> What did I miss so far?


Bryan just got a clean victory over Sheamus.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The DB/Sheamus still was a very good match even if DB would've lost.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, it wasn't a Brogue Kick, but speak of Lucifer and he shall appear. Could this company's finishes be ANY more predictable?


If Aces and 8s has interrupted the match, you would have said the same thing. 

And that was a small package.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why JBL? He is the best commentator the WWE has.


Regal is better than current JBL.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm surprised that Alicia Botch STILL has a job


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

They are hyping the Wyatt family way too much.. more than say Taker/Jericho. Makes me think they are going to debut big tonight and if not it will be quite odd tbh.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> Because he's not selling their impending debut right. He's all excited when they're one of the most unique heels, not just a generic type that the heel commentator can root for


Id still take that over what cole and jerry do week after week.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Griever11 said:


> Yes JBL seriously needs to shut the hell up already.


Out of all the people on commentary, people are going after JBL?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

HI AJ!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, it wasn't a Brogue Kick, but speak of Lucifer and he shall appear. Could this company's finishes be ANY more predictable?


How exactly is him making him tap out unpredictable when its his finisher?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AJ. :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Big E's shirts :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ziggler comes outta nowhere!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Theo on roids. :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A clean win over Sheamus. Long time before you see that again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stanford said:


> If Aces and 8s has interrupted the match, you would have said the same thing.
> 
> And that was a small package.


Same shit, different smell.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AJ is starting to look like Melina in the face.....



that is never a good thing.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Kayitln is a beast :lmao

I love Big E.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

PLEASE DON'T BREAK THEM UP

PLEASE


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ziggles gonna dump her


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

AJ :yum:


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Big E Langston, Professional Third Wheel.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Why are you bugging" in the nerdiest sounding way possible.

Big E. Langston folks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why do they keep showing the crowd doing these backstage segments?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Whoa wait a minute. So if I get down on Bryan because I don't enjoy what he does, I'm considered a blasphemer and called too negative. 

And yet, there are people in here already shitting on how terrible the Wyatt debut will be. Here's a concept-how about YOU stop being negative.

Fuckin' people.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Did Big E find a box of The Rock's old shirts or something? Where's he getting these haha


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

AJ is ethnically ambiguous but not genderally ambiguous...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the break up!!!!! dolph face turn will be complete
will set up a feud with Big E


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ziggs butthrut


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Gotta love Big E's shirts :lol


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I would pay so much money to watch AJ and Dolph bang


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This guy is supposed to be a baby face? pass


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh ma lawd, AJ pleez.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ziggler dump that bitch.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Big E is slowly becoming my favourite.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao These close-ups are awkward as fuck.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, Ziggler is gonna dump her...


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't get it......


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AJ and Dolph promo.....resist the urge to stab self, resist the urge to stab self, *deep breath*, the Wyatt's are coming, the Wyatt's are coming.....


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh..


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

How could you look at AJ for more than 5 seconds without destroying her?

She's up there with oor Taryn Terrell


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

It's about to get nastier than Chyna/X-pac


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Please please please lesbian storyline with AJ and Kaitlyn and the reason why AJ is so nasty to her is because she's repressing herself


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Damn Aj is so fine


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm gonna miss these 3 together 

Especially on Twitter.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't really want them to split up but Ziggler needs to got it alone


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, they're still together


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

All the way to his 3rd championship :yes


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Perv ass Lawler.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Sooo...is Dolph a face or a heel? :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

He can't turn face saying things like "whatevs"


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

That first World Championship has an asterisk as far as I'm concerned Ziggler.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Why are they still mentioning that 5 minutes reign whenever he feuded with Edge?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

John Cena, the Underdog, has to go up against this?! How is he ever going to win?!


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Lawler please gtfo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Get in there Ziggler :vince5


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ fucking lee is fucking smoking


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Whoa wait a minute. So if I get down on Bryan because I don't enjoy what he does, I'm considered a blasphemer and called too negative.
> 
> And yet, there are people in here already shitting on how terrible the Wyatt debut will be. Here's a concept-how about YOU stop being negative.
> 
> Fuckin' people.


Don't be so sensitive. Concepts!


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Big E needs to turn on Ziggler at the ppv to solidify the break up.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I hate when they do that "view from the WWE universe" camera in the audience when they show a backstage segment. Seriously, FUCK THIS!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Terrible first hour.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

They are soooooooooooo gonna breakup on Sunday. And thank goodness for it.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

:mark: Y'all a bunch of puppets! :mark:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I love Dolph & AJ together. I 'ship it like overnight express.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

This is GOAT


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ziggler needs to drop AJ soon otherwise he ain't going to work as a face.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Takertheman said:


> I'm surprised that Alicia Botch STILL has a job


Im surprised she hasn't put anyone in the hospital


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wild Brooklyn Brawler sighting.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

lawler getting turned on by AJ and Dolph's kiss...


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

:henry1


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Huh Interesting developments


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Going to another commercial break after this video package...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

These Henry videos are amazing. Maybe he will retire soon.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

I bet Aj is damn vacuum.. To be that horrible and get that kind of airtime...


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Ratings just sky-rocketed!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Sweet jesus, she has a penis."


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

JOHN CENA


I'M GON BEAT CHO ASS! :henry1


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What has two thumbs and would destroy AJ?

This guy.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Awesome22 said:


> Terrible first hour.


Its only been 30 minutes


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I GOT A LOT LEFT ON THE TANK!!!!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't get why a face cannot have a heel girlfriend. It will be interesting, in my opinion. Obviously, it isn't happening.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JOHN CENA, I'M GON' BEAT'CHO ASS! :henry1


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> "Why are you bugging" in the nerdiest sounding way possible.
> 
> Big E. Langston folks.


He's the Braxton of the WWE


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:henry1 I'M A WHOOP YOUR ASS CENA!!!


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

This is my moment and I aint sharin' it wit none 'a ya!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ToddTheBod said:


> John Cena, the Underdog, has to go up against this?! How is he ever going to win?!


because he can overcome all odds


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

so we can't say ass?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

THE RATINGS JUST SPIKED
THAT'S WHAT HE DOES


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

This Henry promo video is great, even though they've shown it a few times already.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CUZ DATS WHAT HE DO! :henry1


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

LMAO! Why they do that to his famous line last monday.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

What a freaking awesome video package for Henry


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Im surprised she hasn't put anyone in the hospital


Give it time. She'll put someone else out soon enough


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Kurt Angle sighting.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Epic Henry video package. Goosebumps!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

why would they cut out the curse words? it's just ass? It's in his freaking theme song


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Stanford said:


> Don't be so sensitive. Concepts!


Yeah, you're not the one catching shit for being in the minority who isn't a Bryan fan.

Is a little consistency so hard to ask for? People, stop shitting on the Wyatts before they even hit the screen.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome22 said:


> Terrible first hour.


The opening contest was good


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> JOHN CENA, I'M GON' BEAT'CHO ____! :henry1


Let me fix that for you.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Is really necessary for them to censored ass?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Rey Mysterio video, the fuck..


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Censoring "ass" is absolutely the most retarded thing. Can't stand that shit.

It's just ass ffs.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Dat Shield pop. :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SHIELD, SHIELD :mark:


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Shield!!!! :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> "Sweet jesus, she has a penis."


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I swear to god, that NEEDS to be his new catchphrase.

I'M GON' BEAT'CHO ASS!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

OH MA SHIELD LAWD FUCK PLEEZ YES!


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Shield :mark:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

SIERRA. HOTEL. INDIA. ECHO. LIMA. DELTA. SHIELD. :yes


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> because he can overcome all odds


Up next he overcomes the odds of beating Daniel Bryan!!!!!!!!!!

Whatever will he do to break out of this conundrum?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

No Ambrose.....please stay!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha, it's not even split between cheers and boos anymore. Shield are beloved.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

It always hurts my ladyparts when Dean leaves. *sigh*


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

SHIELD TIME!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THE FUCKING SHIELD!!!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

SHIELD Time!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Shield time :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

SHIELD POP :mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Not ashamed to say I wish I was anyone of these guys. All bosses.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Shield got a good pop


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ambrose :reigns :rollins DAT *SHIELD*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ToddTheBod said:


> John Cena, the Underdog, has to go up against this?! How is he ever going to win?!


I'm hoping it's set up like the Orton match when Henry won his first World Title. Henry still won even though Orton was booked as a major underdog and was dominated most of the match. There was great storytelling though.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:lmao @ the little Cena fan trying to grab Roman's belt.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Shield on the pre show? Go fuck yourself WWE.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shield with that face reaction


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Awesome22 said:


> Terrible first hour.


40 minutes in, and already had one awesome match...cheer the fuck up


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

YAAHHOOOO


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

LOL did you hear that pop for the Shield? It's the same, high pitched one Orton and Cena get.

The Shield Discussion Thread gals are in the audience!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I heard shrieking women when The Shield's music hit... no surprise there. Are there any forum members in attendance tonight?!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Where's Dean? I am not enjoying when only two of them, or one of them, come out to the ring.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

The big, unstoppable, rampaging monster Mark Henry is.......talking trash to Cena on twitter. fpalm


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*LOL at that kid trying to touch Reign's belt.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF the tag team title match isnt even on the PPV? Its on the preshow? Please tell me i heard that wrong


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Tons of Funk, i guess.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

That kid trying to grab the tag title :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

THE SHIELD!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy shit, how many adverts...?


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

Look at that wee fucking brat in the Cena shirt trying to grab the tag title. Deserved a punt to the head


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

I think that's so fucking badass when The Shield come out and one or two of them go back inside because it's not their match, like "fuck it. We know we can do it".


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

Wanna see who will get such a proper jobber entrance.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Shield don't get much heat / pop during their entrance anymore.

I wonder if it's just based off of the fact people watch to see where they are coming from, instead of giving a reaction.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shield on the pre-show? fpalm


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Henry punking out Cena was so great.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They censor the word "ass?" Sorry, don't care what anyone says, but alot of this PG stuff is lame.


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Anyone else think Cena will lose this Sunday?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Shield AKA The Nexus done _properly_.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

If Henry doesn't win that title at MITB I swear I'm gonna complain on the internet.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Shield won the titles and went from co-mains against guys like D-Bry, Sheamus, Orton, Cena to a fucking preshow against the Usos.

Makes sense. :vince


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, you're not the one catching shit for being in the minority who isn't a Bryan fan.


It's ok, I've got this.

GUYS: leave KO alone. He's sensitive.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

So, Men in Black but about ghosts?

fpalm


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

I'm going to end up falling asleep and missing the Wyatts thanks to all these bloody commercial breaks. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I want Ambrose promos ffs


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Will there ever be a heel that gets booed?!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

YES Rollins & Reigns!!!!!! 










MY BODY IS READY!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

At least Ambrose isn't on the pre show! 8*D


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is it me or is the whole "Shield" movement dying down?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

FeelingSupersonic said:


> Look at that wee fucking brat in the Cena shirt trying to grab the tag title. Deserved a punt to the head


:lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Will there ever be a heel that gets booed?!


Cena.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

DatKidMog said:


> Holy shit, how many adverts...?


Why are you so surprised? Is this the first time you've watched Raw live?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Gaz. said:


> Anyone else think Cena will lose this Sunday?


I hope so.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Gaz. said:


> Anyone else think Cena will lose this Sunday?


No. But I still think DB is gonna cash-in that night.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Was I the only one that saw Seth Rollins push a little kid out of the way?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If I were a triflin' rat, I'd troll the hell out of Cross Fit in Brooklyn next week.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Will there ever be a heel that gets booed?!


Vicki Guerrero.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gaz. said:


> Anyone else think Cena will lose this Sunday?


Maybe. They could do something such as Henry losing it the next night on RAW which is something I could see them doing. It would be nice to add it to Henry's accomplishments at least.

I don't see a cash-in at MITB.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Shield won the titles and went from co-mains against guys like D-Bry, Sheamus, Orton, Cena to a fucking preshow against the Usos.
> 
> Makes sense. :Vince


It's the standard 'de-push' he gives everyone he pushes to see how they handle it


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The Shield!!!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*A snail trying to race in the Indy 500. That's stupid even for a Dreamworks movie.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS: Dat Ring General (already).

:rollins


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> WTF the tag team title match isnt even on the PPV? Its on the preshow? Please tell me i heard that wrong


You didn't. Pretty sad. Jericho/Ryback should be on the pre-show, not the Tag Team Title Match.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Is it me or is the whole "Shield" movement dying down?


Been feeling the same for a while now. They have no direction at the moment in terms of story development 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao at people that bring replica title belts to a wrestling show. :lmao I can't even fucking.... :lmao


I know, the next movie I go to I'll bring a replica Academy Award. 


Or let's go to a hockey match and bring a replica Stanley Cup.


FUCK YEAH! WE'RE CHAMPS!!!!!!




There are worse things...but not by much.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

When is Orton vs Punk gonna happen? Get it on already so I can watch the match and leave.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

OHHHHH BOY DAT HENRY PROMO!!!

Y'ALL JUST A BUNCH OF PUPPETS!!!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Every Monday night should start with a clean D Bry win. It helps my work week and the product maintains one viewer for the remainder of the show. 

Win - win for everyone.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Will there ever be a heel that gets booed?!


Only Vicks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> *Will there ever be a heel that gets booed?*!


*yes...he's right here.....* :cena2


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Will there ever be a heel that gets booed?!


But, but, they all get booed on Smackdown :vince6


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome22 said:


> Terrible first hour.


so you and Nimbus will the negatives of the night ok. :lol first hour isnt even over and we already had a great match.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> Is it me or is the whole "Shield" movement dying down?












:ambrose2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Guerrero <3


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> If I were a triflin' rat, I'd troll the hell out of Cross Fit in Brooklyn next week.


Yeah....

_If..._

Girl you know damn well that we are all triflin' rats at heart.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> You didn't. Pretty sad. Jericho/Ryback should be on the pre-show, not the Tag Team Title Match.


I agree 100% how can a title match not be on a PPV but a grudge match can be? Stupid WWE booking.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

EDDIE FUCKING GUERRERO!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Eddie Guerrero sighting! LATINO HEAT!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> You didn't. Pretty sad. Jericho/Ryback should be on the pre-show, not the Tag Team Title Match.


No. Miz vs. Axel would be much better for preshow. I already sense that match getting no pops whatsoever


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Forgot about the Eddie RVD feud. good shit


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Eddie :mark::mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

latino heat


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/c8bb23a1...9a7da489eb/tumblr_ml4pozvo9F1qgz79wo1_500.gif


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

haha isnt that the match where a fan jumped in the ring?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Shield have to attack Bryan or Punk to get some heat back. People are liking them too much.

Their entrance doesn't get much of a reaction at all, other then people just watching to see them walking through the crowd.

Ambrose is a great heel. He needs more mic time.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

EDDIE!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Damn, my last match I'll get to see before work is someone jobbing to those douchebags in black. Rollins needs to break away, turn face, and leave those other two midcarders.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

yup, shield is dead


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Didn't a fan attack Eddie during the Rvd - Eddie Guerrero ladder match ?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Eddie! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can we trade RVD for Shelton Benjamin?
Hell can we trade RVD for Chalie Haas?


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

i dont care about rvd!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

THIS FUCKING TAG-TEAM. fpalm


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I wonder who's gonna win......


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Shield better fuck these two up.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Showing clips from fucking TEN YEARS ago as if he's still in his prime.

Dat WWE logic.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Jobber entrance


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That RVD/Eddie ladder match is fucking epic. Check it out if you haven't seen it. Back when Raw was entertaining.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Lmfao tons of funk..


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Great match, great memories.

Tons of Funk with the jobber entrance.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck everything.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

All I saw there was how good WWE used to be...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

We don't have any matches like this for midcard titles anymore. Oh, Brodus Clay? It's the first of many pissbreaks.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh awesome, we got to skip the tons of shit entrance for once.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

RVD flashback time, this time with Eddie Guerrero. Excuse me, while I go cry.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tons of Job...to job.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hope all these moments mean RVD doesn't win on Sunday.

What the actual fuck are The Fatboys wearing tonight?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Wasn't that the ladder match where some fan ran in and pushed the ladder from under Eddie?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Shield vs. Tons of Funk :lol


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*The funk is that on Brodus' head? Cause I know it's not hair.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tons of Funk = TOFU

this should be a shield squash match but im sure it wont


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> *yes...he's right here.....* :cena2


THEEEEEEEEEE CHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAA(voice crack)AAAAAAAAAAAAMPPP ISSS HHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE(bigger voice crack)RRRRREEEE!!!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Shield vs Tons of Funk? I couldn't be LESS interested in a Shield match. Fuck this, I'm going to do the washing up.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

remember when Brodus and tensei were booked as monsters :lmao


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

I'm calling an upset here. Tons of Funk taking the shield tonight


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

Why do A-Train and a T-Rex have cheerleaders with them?

What the fuck is going on.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Brodus Clay is ridiculous.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Tons of Fuck to win! :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

crowd just could not care any less about these two fat fucks


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh great Shield vs Tons of fail....


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

It's not Tensai...it's Sweet T


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Can we trade RVD for Shelton Benjamin?
> Hell can we trade RVD for Chalie Haas?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, fuck this match.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

DATS WAT I DOOOOO!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Can we trade RVD for Shelton Benjamin?
> Hell can we trade RVD for Chalie Haas?


Worlds Greatest Tag Team Vs. Shield? 

I vote yes.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

connormurphy13 said:


> No. Miz vs. Axel would be much better for preshow. I already sense that match getting no pops whatsoever


That makes more sense because Miz is here to Pre-Show the World.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Reigns needs to kidnap Naomi...so Jimmy can rescue her. 

no, this is not fan fiction that I have read...it's adds to the feud ok...


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

It's god damn disgusting watching these two fatties wrestle


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Remember when Brodus Clay was squashing people and going places?

(This match is dead silent)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> Tons of Job...to job.


Tubs of goo


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

5 star match right here


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're on the face side of the turnbuckle. Just noticed that.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What the hell is up with this match?! fpalm


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

So ROLLINS, probably the second best in-ring performer in the company, will be on the pre-show?

This company deserves to go bankrupt.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Reigns and Rollins are in the pre-show but they will play their part in the main show.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Dat WWE logic.


Dat basic promotion.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Please fire Clay and Albert


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

The WWE App is actually quite good... They need to stop shoving it in everyones faces seriously it makes me want to hate the damn thing.. Same with Twitter let it appear on the screen for a few seconds but do not go on about it for ages on Commentary >.<.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

tubs of lard are so beneath everything the crowd doesnt even react to their offense


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Yo Trinidad and Tobago, holla holla holla :


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

123bigdave said:


> snip [/IMG]


IT'S HIS TIME ******


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wtf? Did Clay "coolio" his hair :kobe7


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Hounds of Justice thing is awful.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes a Wales mention. :mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Worlds Greatest Tag Team Vs. Shield?
> 
> I vote yes.


sounds like a winner. is Charlie even still wrestling?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Get Tons of Junk the fuck off my TV.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Ugh, wake me up from this boredom


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Can we go back to the Eddie/RVD match please? I miss pre-PG WWE...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

123bigdave said:


> DATS WAT I DOOOOO!!!


Yeah we're not doing that this week.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't believe Rollins and Reigns are in this match.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

god dammit not those Mark Henry gifs again


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Man this roster is shallow. Man WWE booking is weak. A few months ago The Shield were rubbing shoulders with The Rock, CM Punk, Bryan, Kane, Orton, Cena, The UNDERTAKER and so on. I want to be optimistic but... The Usos... Tons of Funk... the _Pre Show_? And y'all wonder why the Shield thread is 90% fapping.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Boba Fett said:


> Didn't a fan attack Eddie during the Rvd - Eddie Guerrero ladder match ?


Yep.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

123bigdave said:


> DATS WAT I DOOOOO!!!


Seriously fuck the hell off with this shit. Its funny its not cool. Its just FUCKING ANNOYING. I know I sound bitch but I will get a mod on your ass if you don't fucking stop


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Brodus, I hope a rogue Racoon takes a shit in your cereal.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Captain Insano said:


> sounds like a winner. is Charlie even still wrestling?


No.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

And there in lies the problem with making The Shield so dominant early on, sure it got them over but really, they're now facing the likes of Tons of Funk and have a tag title match on a pre-show?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Here's my question. 

In the context of the fictional universe of wrestling, what constitutes the GM making a good show? 

I mean do they just have to make matches? Do they have to have the matches mapped out or do they have to make them on the fly? Do they have to be good matches? So if we wind up with the Patriots Vs. the Browns as a MNF game, does somebody get fired for that? Apparently being unbiased towards anybody has nothing to do with it since every authority figure since the Attitude Era has been unfairly biased in one way or another. 

I'm confused.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

If the Usos and the Shield are in the pre-show then I guess The Miz won't get a paycheck this Sunday.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Can we trade RVD for Shelton Benjamin?
> Hell can we trade RVD for Chalie Haas?


Yes! Someone who CAN put on a good match


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Why is this match still going on? :jay


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I can't believe Rollins and Reigns are in this match.


WWE is on fire right now! :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

really Clay a ONE COUNT.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Sweet T has beaten CM Punk and John Cena before. Crazy.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Please fire *Clay* and Albert


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*The fan tweets ticker on the bottom of the screen are just LOL-worthy. DAT WWE Universe.*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Don't give time to this match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Bless Tesnai for attempting to sell this match verbally. :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Who is more attractive when it comes to sexuality and eroticism between Brodus Clay and Lord Tensai?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That Henry promo video is pretty good :clap


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Captain Insano said:


> sounds like a winner. is Charlie even still wrestling?


I saw Haas in Ring of Honor last summer in Providence RI. He was slappin Maria's ass all around the ring.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Yeah we're not doing that this week.


Thank God

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

ALBERRRRT

ALBERRRRRRRRT

:lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

God, this is sloppy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Them "BORRRRRRRRRRRRRRING" chants* :lol


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Some decent tag teams in the division but they lack good FACE teams.

I'd actually be inclined to turn Prime Time Players face, they can get over in an instant with their style and mic work.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I hated when Charlie Haas was wrestling... Charlie Haustin however that was money.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

How have Shield not won yet?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dem Albert chants :datass:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao at people that bring replica title belts to a wrestling show. :lmao I can't even fucking.... :lmao
> 
> 
> I know, the next movie I go to I'll bring a replica Academy Award.
> ...


:lol It does seem pretty sad.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Who is more attractive when it comes to sexuality and eroticism between Brodus Clay and Lord Tensai?


Well between those choices I'd have to say the shotgun barrel I'd be looking down.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Yep.


I thought so. For the record that match was amazing !!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stupid spot. That could've fucked Roman's back.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This should have ended 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

ALBERT FTW


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

Brodus is so bad

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Prince Albert hulking up.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

God The Shield are fucking stale as fuck now.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I hate this.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy fucking shit rollins selling


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Hmmm, Tons of Fat or The Shield? They're both so good I don't know who will win. :


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I never thought I would say this about a Shield match...but this match sucks. But look who they are in there with.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

End this already.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Just end the match.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Yeah we're not doing that this week.


I wonder how many virgins green repped that post by you?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Love me some Shield, but Roman Reigns ain't super great at wrestling.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL Lord Albert


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao @ Tensai


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

this match is still going


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

The tag-team division is a bit hit-and-miss right now isn't it? SHEILD, TOF, Rhodes Scholars, Uso's...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't believe the Tag Team Champs are going up against Brodus Clay & Tensai fpalm


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Who is more attractive when it comes to sexuality and eroticism between Brodus Clay and Lord Tensai?


Tensai...

You do know why he was once called Prince Albert, don't you?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The fat fucks gear looks like something I'd expect to see at an indy show.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

How many different moves named "Rolling senton" are there, Michael?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> This should have ended 5 minutes ago.


This should have never happened in the first damn place!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

The only thing good about tons of funk is the shovel and that rolling senton, that would hurt


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Damn, Albert is entertaining me. Weird.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I just can't stand either Funk guy, they suck like a gay vampire.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh shit thought it was over


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

win the titles + start wrestling scrubs = momentum successfully killed


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Who is more attractive when it comes to sexuality and eroticism between Brodus Clay and Lord Tensai?


good question, brodus seems a little looser, he can gyrate and move a bit, 

but tensia has been taught secret asian pleasure techiniques


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So please tell me that the only reason Shield are even in a match with TOF is because they are the tag champs


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

omfg that perfect spear form


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

R&R sure know how to make other tagteams look gooooood man.. damn!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Pretty good match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow that was a crazy dive by Rollins.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It was not that bad.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

What a finish


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins. You beautiful crazy bastard.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

GOAT


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Dat spear was awesome! :mark: :mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Reigns go after Naomi please... Bring out your cousin!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This is actually a decent tag match here. :rollins :reigns nice finish


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

123bigdave said:


> I wonder how many virgins green repped that post by you?


Virgins? Yet you're the one spamming GIFS of the same guy which you know annoys the entire forum yet we're the virgins. Your logic will take you far in life.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks bro!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shield wins again bitches!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, that was dismal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT ROLLINS BUMP. Very HBK-ish. Reigns has alot of work to do in the ring.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Buckley said:


> Tensai...
> 
> You do know why he was once called Prince Albert, don't you?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Such garbage. Hopefully the Shield has something good to do at Summerslam.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> God The Shield are fucking stale as fuck now.


Thats because they are not being used making there gimmick seem purposeless... They don't even get promo's on NXT or Smackdown anymore either.. I have no idea if they have given up on them or if they don't know who they have left to face with everyone being in the Money in the Bank Match.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

People the Shield was involved with...

Miz
Wade Barrett
Ryback
Randy Orton
Sheamus
Daniel Bryan and Kane when they were team Hell No and the tag team champs
CM Punk 
John Cena
The Undertaker

Now..

Tons of Funk? Brodus Clay with a racist funk gimmick and a failed repackaging of somebody named "Prince Albert?"


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Epic fucking spear.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

TJC93 said:


>


He's beating the Shield dammit :vince3

Man, Reigns has a hell of a spear


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The finish to that match was fucking brilliant


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice Finnish and a nice tag match!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ Tensai.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Sweet match.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

WHAT A WIN!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Great spear


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap: Finally.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Say what you want. That was a decent tag match


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Beautiful finish.

Like something out of a chess game.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

People stop complaining. Every single match can't have huge stars in them. I'm glad to see prime time players, 3MB, and some others get some much needed air time. or would you rather shield fight christian and the usos again this week?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Rollins looked like he was the only one who ever wrestled a match before in his life.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice finish Seth is so good

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Awesome spear.


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Don't know about anyone else, but I actually enjoyed that one.

Solid opening hour right there.


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

was his right shoulder up?:lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful ending.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' Spear!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Allur said:


> How many different moves named "Rolling senton" are there, Michael?


He thinks that a powerslam is a scoop slam, what do you expect?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

That was a massive waste of 15 minutes of my life


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That match was much better than I thought it would be

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Shield just struggled to beat Tensai and Brodus Clay.

I'm almost in shock at how bad that booking was. That match should've went 30 seconds.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That was a decent match. Tons of Funk lasting longer than I expected.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Reigns delivers a great spear I have to say


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

the last 2 minutes or so of that match wasn't too bad. Everything before the Reigns spot was pretty weak though


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dexter Morgan said:


> I just can't stand either Funk guy, they suck like a gay vampire.


Ok, we don't need to bring Twilight into this. We have enough problems


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least that's over.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

The last 2 minutes of that match were really good.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

tbf, albert sold that spear like a champ


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GonGetGot said:


> win the titles + start wrestling scrubs = momentum successfully killed


that is the WWEs MO, you get a title and you start looking like crap and jobbing.

Unless you are JOhn Cena that is lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That actually wasn't a bad tag match but I couldn't care less about Tons of Funk.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DAT SPEAR!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I liked the finishing sequence with the blind tag, Rollins with the Tope Con Hilo over the top rope and then Reigns giving Tensai the spear. Aside from that...forgettable match.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Were those dudes just holding hands wtf?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> People the Shield was involved with...
> 
> Miz
> *Wade Barrett*
> ...


When?


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> Holy fucking shit rollins selling


He's becoming one of the guys I really mark out for now, especially in singles comp


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Dat spear


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank god it's over. Hopefully they do the Wyatt Familly and Punk vs Orton soon so there won't be a reason to watch the rest of RAW.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The Wyatts are going to debut during Vickie's job evaluation?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Tensai sold that match really well. Nice ending too. Probably Tubs O' Fuddruckers best match yet.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat spear was incredible. The form was PERFECT


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

They have the TNA guy doing WWE commercials now


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The match was decent, but The Shield should've squashed them.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is it weird that I was entertained by Tensai :argh:?


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

I dont understand why are they having their top team sell for 2 clowns


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, good. Cena/Henry "Face Off" is up next. This tells me the Wyatt's will close the show.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Berbz said:


> Some decent tag teams in the division but they lack good FACE teams.
> 
> I'd actually be inclined to turn Prime Time Players face, they can get over in an instant with their style and mic work.


Yeah, every couple weeks there is always a thread about building the tag division. I always have my division set up with The Primetime Players as faces, alongside The Usos, Tons of Fun and Justin Gabriel / Adrian Neville under the name International Air.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Split Cena's wig Mark!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

20 pages ago = END THIS MATCH NOW!

2 pages ago = AWESOME MATCH!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Obese Turtle said:


> The last 2 minutes of that match were really good.


That should have been the whole match. That match should not haev lasted more than 3 or 4 mins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is it really that hard to deliver a spear? Yes, incredibly impressive, I guess.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

YAWN. Overpushed Shiteld is overpushed. Now taking on jobbers. Take out the only talent (Rollins) an bury these other two idiots. And Tons of Fail as well. Nobody even cares about funk anymore irl.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Match will get shit on due to the fact "Tons of Funk" were involved but it was a decent match. Rollins can literally raise any match and I have a soft spot for Reigns and his power moves. Bash him all you want but Albert can work a damn match, he definitely got the crowd jacked up. Good end to the match too, great spear.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Shield just struggled to beat Tensai and Brodus Clay.
> 
> I'm almost in shock at how bad that booking was. That match should've went 30 seconds.


Why? So it could've been stale as fuck?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

zxLegionxz said:


> I dont understand why are they having their top team sell for 2 clowns


3 hours.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Closing out the hour with Mark Ratingz Henry! :henry1


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

The match was decent because Rollins put on a clinic. Brodus should feel embarrassed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cena/Henry face-to-face now? DAT WYATT FAMILY IN THE MAIN-EVENT.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Pacific Rim looks so awesome :mark


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> Virgins? Yet you're the one spamming GIFS of the same guy which you know annoys the entire forum yet we're the virgins. Your logic will take you far in life.


Sir, you average about 10 posts a day on a wrestling forum. Granted I use it too, but 10 ppd is excessive. From this info I would be inclined to assume that you a) live in your mom's basement, are fat and very spotty or 2) Live with your parents, are still fat and spotty and also are a virgin.

That's my assumption is all. I could be wrong and apologies if I am but I doubt it.

No offense intended of course.

Oh, and with a 1:1 Degree, a Masters and a Full Time Job, yeah thanks, I am doing pretty well in life.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Quit the bitching just because you are pre drooling for Wyatt 
It was a standard raw tag match, and as the two fatsos were in it that was surprisingly well done, we saw a nice match with the champs and they carried it okay, better than a pointless 35 second squash match just "to hype the pre-show"


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Orton Vs Punk Main event = Orton heel turn and unlikely partnership with the Wyatt family


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

The Usos delivering a promo on the APP that has post 2011 Rock written all over it


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Wyatt Family to close Raw?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

zxLegionxz said:


> I dont understand why are they having their top team sell for 2 clowns


To the IWC Tons of Cholesterol are clowns. But to casuals/kids they are these two huge monsters.

Looks good when Rollins/Reigns destroys guys that are much bigger than them.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Quintana said:


> The match was decent because Rollins put on a clinic. Brodus should feel embarrassed.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


For the match or in general?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

123bigdave said:


> I wonder how many virgins green repped that post by you?


Because being a virgin is a bad thing. 
Fucking bitches (or one) = curing dat cancer. :ass


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

If this was a squash: "OMG WHY TO EVEN PUT IT ON RAW FUCK WWE FUCK THIS SHOW"

When it's actaully a decent match: "OMG WHY ARE THEY MAKING SHIELD LOOK SO WEAK? DAT WWE LOGIC LOL"


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Is it weird that I was entertained by Tensai :argh:?


You weren't the only one.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

World's Best said:


> YAWN. Overpushed Shiteld is overpushed. Now taking on jobbers. Take out the only talent (Rollins) an bury these other two idiots. And Tons of Fail as well. Nobody even cares about funk anymore irl.


:lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Quintana said:


> The match was decent because Rollins put on a clinic. *Brodus should feel embarrassed.*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You don't think that he already does with his current gimmick?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Is it weird that I was entertained by Tensai :argh:?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

cmpunkisgod. said:


> The Usos delivering a promo on the APP that has post 2011 Rock written all over it


Complete crap and IQ lowering?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Was one of the lyrics in that Burger King commercial song "beat your meat"?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> Cena/Henry face-to-face now? DAT WYATT FAMILY IN THE MAIN-EVENT.


No, the job evaluation will main event and the Bray family will interrupt.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Shield just struggled to beat Tensai and Brodus Clay.
> 
> I'm almost in shock at how bad that booking was. That match should've went 30 seconds.


Da fack are you talking about? They dominated the entire match except for the 30 seconds Tensai was in control.


You whine like a mule.







You are still alive.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

123bigdave said:


> Sir, you average about 10 posts a day on a wrestling forum. Granted I use it too, but 10 ppd is excessive. From this info I would be inclined to assume that you a) live in your mom's basement, are fat and very spotty or 2) Live with your parents, are still fat and spotty and also are a virgin.
> 
> That's my assumption is all. I could be wrong and apologies if I am but I doubt it.
> 
> No offense intended of course.


10 is okay, if you like to comment every thread and argue sometimes, that still is just an hour aday chilling in here. The ridiculing starts with 30-40 posts per day and being registered for at least 6 months


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

:lol :lol at "Shield should be beating them in seconds"

Yeah, because that is how tag teams have worked since the earth began. Fucking hell. Have you not noticed that as a tag team they're considerably weaker? It's as a 3 they are most dominant. yeah, let's just have The Shield steam roll through every tag team, not build any tag teams up and have them hold the belts until they retire. Fucking retard logic, no wonder why you don't enjoy the product, you're fictional booking is pathetic.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Wyatt Family


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, Lawler just made Pacific Rim, the movie I am most looking forward to this summer, sound extremely uncool.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

In search of the Wyatts. Fuck this company. :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I just saw a commercial that made me come up with this comparison...

When does WWE realize John Cena is a problem? Is it like the Resident Evil movie franchise were the company waits around 10 years to recognize the zombies running around is an issue they may want to handle?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is what I wanted to see!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Is it weird that I was entertained by Tensai :argh:?


For a minute, I thought I was crazy. Glad somebody else feels the same.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

That house looks liek something on Hoarders


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

This reporter is gonna get raped Deliverance style.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

123bigdave said:


> Sir, you average about 10 posts a day on a wrestling forum. Granted I use it too, but 10 ppd is excessive. From this info I would be inclined to assume that you a) live in your mom's basement, are fat and very spotty or 2) Live with your parents, are still fat and spotty and also are a virgin.
> 
> That's my assumption is all. I could be wrong and apologies if I am but I doubt it.
> 
> ...


10 posts takes probably not even 10 minutes out of a day, lol.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

looks like forest gumps house


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Is this MTV Cribs?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Date Tide product placement


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Watching this Wyatt Family stuff is making me homesick *


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

123bigdave said:


> Sir, you average about 10 posts a day on a wrestling forum. Granted I use it too, but 10 ppd is excessive. From this info I would be inclined to assume that you a) live in your mom's basement, are fat and very spotty or 2) Live with your parents, are still fat and spotty and also are a virgin.
> 
> That's my assumption is all. I could be wrong and apologies if I am but I doubt it.
> 
> No offense intended of course.


Wow and you are a sad wound up little man. Did that uneventful, un-fulfilling life drive you to this.
You really hurt my feelings with that one I feel like crying. I mean I guess 140 pounds is pretty fat. And it is pretty sad I' living with my parents at the age of 16. Silly me.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

This reporter is gonna get the same treatment Cole got from Heidenreich.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Bray Witch Project


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

What kind of reporter has his camera turned on for no reason?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Woah, the other ones talk?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EmbassyForever said:


> If this was a squash: "OMG WHY TO EVEN PUT IT ON RAW FUCK WWE FUCK THIS SHOW"
> 
> When it's actaully a decent match: "OMG WHY ARE THEY MAKING SHIELD LOOK SO WEAK? DAT WWE LOGIC LOL"


If it's going to be a decent match, make it people who aren't complete geeks. There is NO reason for a Shield vs BRODUS CLAY and TENSAI match to last more than 2 minutes.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh shit that was scary


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

THAT WAS SICK


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I can't wait for the Cena "promo"

Come out.

At least 30 percent of the crowd boos Cena.

The shitty announcers do damage control over the company's top babyface and champion getting booed.
"THE PASSION THE CONTROVERSY!"

:cole3

"You know, that is what I love about you guys. You speak your minds!"

:cena3

Shitty promo about how Henry is tough but THE CHAMP IS HERE AND R TIME=NOW

Henry interruption.
Henry gets cheered.

"What a bizarre crowd tonight, Cole! It is almost as if people think Cena is stale and boring!"

Henry beast modes.

Henry hits his finisher
OR
Cena hits his

Or at least 3 people beat Cena up. It takes 3 to jump him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

..................I.................


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

LUKE HARPER!!!!!!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Boo that man!!! :cena2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

These Wyatt vignettes are creepy as hell. Loving them!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

dats scary


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

That lawn is too nicely kept to belong to a hillbilly swamp cult.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Da' fug was that? :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Wow, Lawler just made Pacific Rim, the movie I am most looking forward to this summer, sound extremely uncool.


Lawler could make sex with Alison Brie sound uncool


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It was Josh 'I'm just doing my job' Mathews


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

John Cena in the first hour of Raw LOL


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

there is that prepubescent john cena pop!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Do you think when they go into that house they'll find Bo Dallas strapped to a high-chair or in a cage?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I need Big E and Cena in a twerk off. NOW.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I can't wait for this debut


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone thinking Deliverance?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That reporter is going to die tonight I'm 100% sure that or he will be crucified or some crazy stuff like that


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

That fucking rocked.

WWE has writers now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck you Cena. You bumblebee color wearing piece of dogshit.


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

He changed his shirt....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This smug bastard. :cussin:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

At least we get this over with early 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

They're coming, and so am I :brie



Berbz said:


> :lol :lol at "Shield should be beating them in seconds"
> 
> Yeah, because that is how tag teams have worked since the earth began. Fucking hell. Have you not noticed that as a tag team they're considerably weaker? It's as a 3 they are most dominant. yeah, let's just have The Shield steam roll through every tag team, not build any tag teams up and have them hold the belts until they retire. Fucking retard logic, no wonder why you don't enjoy the product, you're fictional booking is pathetic.


Check your request thread.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Stad said:


> 10 posts takes probably not even 10 minutes out of a day, lol.


Less in fact. But let's not spoil his/her fun.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

now this fucking idiot... ''biggest challenge of my life blah blah'' stfu.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow seeing John Cena after that is like being thrown back into a terrible reality.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Watching this Wyatt Family stuff is making me homesick *


you used to be in a cult?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

People saying Shields momentum is dead, what show are you watching? And if the match was a squash, people would bitch about THAT, so who cares if Funk lasted a little longer?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Matt Striker's last job before he got released.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yay! The. Champ. Is. HERE!!! I love you John Cena I'm gonna buy ALL your merchandise. 



Sarcasm for those that don't get sarcasm.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

all in all... said:


> looks like forest gumps house


You don't say much, do ya?

Bo Dallas: "Eeee eee eee eee eee!"


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

DAAAAAA CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMP IIIIIIIIIIIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> Complete crap and IQ lowering?


Exactly.

Talking about the 14th of July. Number 14. 14. The only number that's been running through the usos head lately. 14. 14. One of them was on a date once, guess how much the check was? uhh, how much? 14 dollars. 14. 14. etc. etc.

Had The Rock's intonation down to a T and everything.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh dear God, it's THIS cunt, and he's got a microphone. Nevermind the Wyatt's, we better run from this.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I like the fact that Cena won't be closing Raw.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No reaction for Cena? Rise above it John


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

CHUCK CCCCEEEENUUUUUUUUHHH


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I want to like Cena but god damn it...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

So...Which member of the family is going to assrape the reporter? 

Cast your vote on the wwe App!:cole3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena, suck on a dog's dick and go to hell.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

How can anyone hate these Wyatt vignettes, they're awesome.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

waiting for Henry.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Matt Striker's last job before he got released.


You mean before he went missing.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ohhh yeah!!! Time to change that channel!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Buckley said:


> Do you think when they go into that house they'll find Bo Dallas strapped to a high-chair or in a cage?


With a strap on?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Can we bring Sweet T back?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I hate the way the fucking twat waits until the chorus before turning around


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This guy is legit the biggest tool on Planet Earth


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome to Monday Night Raw with your host: John Cena!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

It's cute how he waits for the ABADOOO to raise his hands. Yay.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> This reporter is gonna get the same treatment Cole got from Heidenreich.


Damn right. 










Two different interpretations of "we're coming"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why doesn't Cena's T-shirt say "NEVER SHUT UP"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rev. Johnathan Cena is now ready for his usual Monday Night Sermon.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Open the second hour with Henry. Great move.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Step 1.
Crowd boos Cena. Says crowd is hot, mentions hometown or PPV for cheap pop.

Yep. Formulaic Cena bullshit 101.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Can Cena die already please?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Buckley said:


> You mean before he went missing.


Oh fuck I was thinking of the same joke. Dammit


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

he is not impressed by the crowd reaction.

henry outpopping cena?


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

The hall of pain


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Asenath said:


> That lawn is too nicely kept to belong to a hillbilly swamp cult.


*Nah we take pride in our lawns.*


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

YEAH!! :henry1


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HERE COME THE RATINGS


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SOMEBODY GONNA GET HIS ASS KICKED.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

t


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: I WANT DAT SHIRT NOW!!!!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Watching One Night Stand 2005 while Cena talks. SUCK MY DICK BORING PROMO'S, I GOT YOUTUBE.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

MARK "THE RATINGS" HENRY. Go whoop that ass Henry because that's what you do! :henry1


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

:mark: MARK HENRY!!! BEAT HIM UP, BREAK HIS NECK!!! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes Cena because Henry is scared


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Well Jesus Cena why not let him enter first before claiming we're "missing" him.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SOMEBODY GONNA GET THEIR ASS KICKED


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ratings just increased


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> I hate the way the fucking twat waits until the chorus before turning around


It's so fucking cringe worthy.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

HE'S GONNA BEAT 'CHO ASS.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> With a strap on?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Bo Dallas in Deliverance II: The Documentary.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is he trying to insinuate Mark Henry a coward? 

You went out there before he did, dickhead.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cena had better lay Henry the fuck out. I want Henry to win the belt.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Buckley said:


> Do you think when they go into that house they'll find Bo Dallas strapped to a high-chair or in a cage?


It would be fucking awesome to go in and find him locked up hannibal style shrieking, high pitched crazy laughter and Bray Wyatt dead at his feet. 

...A whole new level of scary.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"I'M GON' BEAT YO' ASS!" :henry1 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes that man! Somebody gonna' get dey' wig split!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

somebody's gonna get his ass sniffed...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Can Cena die already please?


My sniper rifle is on back order


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I need Big E and Cena in a twerk off. NOW.


*OH HELL!!!!........*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> That reporter is going to die tonight I'm 100% sure that or he will be crucified or some crazy stuff like that


:vince6 THAT'S NOT PG!


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

:henry1 :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> extremely gay picture


WTF?!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just waiting for a SlenderMan sighting in all these Wyatt promos.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dexter Morgan said:


> People saying Shields momentum is dead, what show are you watching? And if the match was a squash, people would bitch about THAT, so who cares if Funk lasted a little longer?


Plus it was kinda've entertaining.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

lol @ them gloating about #raw trending. I wonder how many of those have nothing to do with WWE.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena with his typical corny jokes.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck off Cena.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Snickers bar?

Every fucking promo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone's wig bout to be split.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh good one John. You fucking suck.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh wow. Just when you think Cena's pathetic jokes couldn't get any worse...

Cunt.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

this moron is joking.......


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice to see Cena is serious in a WWE title match.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I waiting on cena to come out in a blue shirt with a big S on the front.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I lolled, to be fair.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena is a horrible, horrible Cunt. Complete embarrassment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCK OFF CENA! 

And if those fans start whatting Henry again, my head might explode.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena looks like he's going to piss his pants


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Henry is gold on the mic


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

John Cena showing us how to be a star by making a fat joke. Nice...


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

IMA CHILL


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

I did not have sexual relations with that woman. :cena


WOOP HIS ASS MARK

WOOP

HIS

ASS.

:henry1


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fat Jokes? ORIGINALITY


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i bet mark henry takes bigger dumps than Cena


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Nah we take pride in our lawns.*


Maybe creepy Arkanss hoarders with religious delusions are too busy hiding the meth lab to maintain their front yard like all that?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Leave it to Cena to joke in what's supposed to be a very serious situation.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Henry's shirt is awesome.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh cena that so funny! Shut the hell up


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hahaha Cena you is so funnies.. Not... Pretentious cunt...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

fpalm man Cena sucks. its great he is feuding with Henry though, dude is all business


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I wish the Wyatt Family would crucify Cena on a cross or something.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

im'a chill


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Just waiting for a SlenderMan sighting in all these Wyatt promos.


I doubt Vince even knows what the Slenderman is


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

ROFTL!! Yes Ratings is bringing it!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*"I'ma chill"*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Imma chill :datass


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The what chants *sigh*


----------



## WeirdFatGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

Mark "ratings" Henry


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

YOU ARE A PUPPET!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

FUCK YOU WHATTERS


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WHAT CHANTS? 

I just tuned in. Im done. :lol


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Henry, get a fuckiin snickers right now and shove it down this clowns ass


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

you heard the man


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Mark Henry always get the WHAT chants :lmao


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

No the what chants again.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Fuck these assholes doing the stupid what chants. Dickheads


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Again with the What chants. 

Son of a fucking dick sucking bumblefuck.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Snickers bar. Uggh.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Crowd is so disrespectful. Baltimore should know better.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

If Bray Wyatt debuts while I am en route to work because this shit is taking up time, I am going to cry.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Fuck him up Henry fuck him up!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Why can't they "what?" Cena ffs


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

what chants made it to Baltimore


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sell out your own mommy? wow


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mark Henry = Swag


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol Mark


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

"I'd sell out ma own mama ta' have that"

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:henry1


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lmao who would have thought the chant Austin started would still be going 10+ years later


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Twats

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I reckon Mark Henry would trade a hand in for that belt.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Imma Chill had me laughing xD.. I am sure they only What chant him because hes the only guy that reacts to them constantly .


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YOUR MOM IS DEAD.
Jeus.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Please let Henry win. Even if its for a minute before a cash in. Let him have a WWE Tile Run


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

That Shield/Funk match was actually very good. People complaining are just morons. You'd rather a squash? Then we'd hear OMG SQUASH MATCH WTF WAS THE POINT OF THAT.

This is wrestling. At the end of the day, I watch wrestling because I love watching WRESTLING. Some nice spots in that match.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> you heard the man


AHAHAHAA


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Respect? Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

What chants :no::no::no:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Henry's face when he started talking about respect


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Immma chill


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here comes the same John Cena promo over and over again. New opponent, same fucking promo. Fuck off.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Anybody else feel uncomfortable that a black man said he'd sell his family for a piece of gold?

:side:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

This promo so far, WTF?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't think Monique would appreciate Precious selling her out for a championship.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Henry will win


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Sunny now accepting Mark Henry's mama as currency.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Fuck Cena and his speeches.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cena with that classic trolling.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena is willy wonka now?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You betta! You betta!

John, you better shut the fuck up. Just shut the fuck up.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

No you haven't 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

I'D SELL MY MOMMA FOR DAT :henry1


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

THIS IS GETTING GOOD.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

"All for leather and gold"

Way to undermine the title, Henry would sell out his own mama for it and you call it plain old leather and gold? Goddamit Cena.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cena: "You better leave Money in the Bank as WWE Champion."

Yeah, fat chance.

No pun intended.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Speak the truth Henry!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Are they trying to convince me that Henry's winning? This promo is tailormade for a Henry win, but I just can't buy it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> Please let Henry win. Even if its for a minute before a cash in. Let him have a WWE Tile Run


Sadly that could happen...Henry wins...2 minutes later Bryan cashes in and wins from him.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

MIZARK being awesome.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

You won't lose my respect Mark


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

cena, join lawler in fucking yourself in your asshole


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

thank god no "what"? chants...yet


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena being the moral compass but will slut shame the hell out of a chick even when she didn't put out.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> you heard the man


:lmao :lmao :lmao Sweet dancing Moses...

Cena is so awful at selling his opponents as threats and this is the same promo against Punk..._you better win this Sunday or else blah blah blah_.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Let the hate flow through us :cena3


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Cena with that classic trolling.


WTF is that :lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mark Henry LMAO!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'LL BEAT CHO ASS


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

As usual, henry is killing it, cena fuckin sucks


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Asenath said:


> Maybe creepy Arkanss hoarders with religious delusions are too busy hiding the meth lab to maintain their front yard like all that?


*That's a possibility. I can't speak to Arkansas hicks. *


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Pandering to the crowd as usual.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Does Mark Henry not remind you of this character....


image upload


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

CENA SUCKS

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Cena sucks*

How could you not care about this? 


:lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

You get NOTHING!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Facepalms at this segment


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Henry


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

cameraman going to Wyatts.

We gon get fandango'd


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

My hate for Cena grows by the second. I feel myself turning into a goddamn Sith Lord.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why does Cena take his shirt off like that!?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"If you interrupt me one more time, Money in the Bank will start tonight.." :henry1 :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Break his neck Henry!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

I've never understood why they have to take their shirts off when they want to fight.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What happened to Cena's terrible-ass belt tshirt?

Hopefully the merchandise department fired the 9 year old who designed that travesty.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I hope Henry just starts to shoot on him. Please.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Remember when feuding wrestlers would never be in the same ring together cutting bullshit promos like this? This is fucking stupid


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I thought Cena was going to twist his ankle again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*TNA "CROSS THE LINE"* :russo:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Gee John can you draw that line again please I can't quite see it


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Cena with that funny ass stance. He is asking for a hug or something?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Cross The Line"?

Mark Henry's going to TNA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Same ole' Cena speech. I've seen this before...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Henry is a boss


----------



## WeirdFatGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

"TNA Cross The Line"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I Don't Cut Lines For Free :henry1


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

TNA - Cross The Line


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> You get NOTHING!


Hahaha, so I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Please slam this lil bitch 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

made ya flinch


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ugh whoever is writing in these "I don't fight for free" bits, needs to fuck off


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao henry

"Fuck you. Pay me."


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Monique better be taking notes.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

TNA CROSSING THE LINE


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

What a terrible segment


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CROSS THE LINE? What is this? TNA?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

TripleG said:


> My hate for Cena grows by the second. I feel myself turning into a goddamn Sith Lord.


GOOD! GOOD! LET THE BUTTHURT FLOW THROUGH YOU.

:cuss:


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> "Cross The Line"?
> 
> Mark Henry's going to TNA!!!!!!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THINK OF THE RATINGS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena looks like a 10 year old getting ready for a school yard fight.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

YOU THINK ITS THAT EASY


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Mark Henry trolling Cena :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cheap shot? Wasn't Cena looking at him?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> I wish the Wyatt Family would crucify Cena on a cross or something.


Give it six months, Cena vs. Wyatt might happen sooner or later.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

This feud is so much better than the Ryback one


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty obvious that Cena is going to win this Sunday. Overcoming dem odds...again.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Even though his lifted him several times before...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!

Super Cena wins on Sunday. I knew it.


----------



## WeirdFatGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

Henry crossed the line. Its Official, Hes going to TNA! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Here we go......................................................................*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bleh fuck. Cena's winning. 

They're really going to pull the "can Cena pick up Henry?" stuff for the 100th time?


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> You get NOTHING!


Amazing, hahaha. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

YOU THINK IT'S THAT EASY? :henry1


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

That's what he does


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Fucking brilliant.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Well Cena is winning Sunday.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

well cena is clearly winning sunday


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you Henry.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

YOU THINK ITS DAT EZ CENA?! :henry1


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Clear indicator on who will win on Sunday :cena3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Okay change my mind, cenawinslol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Cena looks like a 10 year old getting ready for a school yard fight.


So business as usual?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

IF HENRY DOESNT WIN THE FUCKING BELT..


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

You just got Rybacked Cena!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

I think we need Cena to beat up Henry on Smackdown now Henry's just smashed Cena tonight, because that'll hopefully mean Henry gets the title he so fucking deserves.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd Cena goes over...Are you _really_ surprised?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

awful, just let henry smash him again...but nooo cena has to get_ something_ in


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

One more time lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh God, not the "Can Cena AA the fat guy he's spent his entire career AA'ing?"

So bad when they do this with Mark Henry and Big Show. So bad and lazy.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

DO IT AGAIN! DO IT AGAIN! DO IT AGAIN! DO IT AGAIN! DO IT AGAIN!


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh great, this just means when Cena beats him with the FU on Sunday the commentators will blast on about how they've never seen Cena do it all before.. *yawn


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn, so I guess Cena overcomes the odds on Sunday. Shit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*#WHOOPDABADPEOPLE*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ONE MORE TIME chants!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Like a bitch, Cena. LIKE A BITCH.

One more time chants. :lol


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

How can one man be this based?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cena looked like a little chihuahua with that stance.

Damn, suffered the same wrath as Ryback.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

well Henry isn't winning on Sunday.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

How can John Cena, the Underdog overcome this goliath of a man?! This is his biggest threat yet!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

:henry1 :henry1


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

lol at the cheers for Henry


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That title suits Henry.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

What.

You can lift Big Show AND Edge stacked up on each other but you can't AA Henry?

Okay.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Cheap shot? Wasn't Cena looking at him?


Hush now, with dat logic.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

that's what you get for flinching Cena

"You think I'm an easy win!?" - Mark Henry

Henry and his one liners are brilliant


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

YEAH SHOW HIM WHAT YOU DO HENRY


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hell give the title to Henry on Sunday. Its only right. Even if its for a couple of minutes.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Can't lift Henry on Monday

Will lift him next Sunday

:cornette


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Well I wonder who'll win on sunday. :cena2


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I REALLY hope this segment doesn't guarantee us that Cena wins on Sunday. For this one instance, don't let it be so.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Henry raises belt

*gets a good pop*

so far i like this crowd except the what chant


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!
> 
> Super Cena wins on Sunday. I knew it.


As if you still had hope before that...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dats' wut' I dooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Well we know who's winning this sunday (cena). BOOOOO :frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

You know how this match is ending. Cena overcoming the odds to AA Mark Henry... despite doing it 300 times already.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Well Cena's winning Sunday. You know the rules.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Cena can't AA Mark Herny!


----------



## WeirdFatGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

Will Cena overcome the odds???


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Really? They're playing the Cena can't lift him angle again. They've done this so many times already.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Somebody gonna get their ass kicked! Somebody gonna lose this Sunday! 

Unfortunate this segment pretty much confirmed it is going to be Henry.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WeirdFatGuy said:


> *Henry crossed the line. Its Official, Hes going to TNA!*
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Henry needs different finishers. Worlds Strongest Boston Crab as his submission and Worlds Strongest Moonsault. Just add Worlds Strongest to whatever move he wants and have it finish matches :henry1


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cena can AA Big Show but not Mark Henry


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck off with that "underdog" shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> What.
> 
> You can lift Big Show AND Edge stacked up on each other but you can't AA Henry?
> 
> Okay.


Superpowers only works on Sundays and Mondays after 10pm.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bearodactyl said:


> As if you still had hope before that...


I didn't but this absolutely CONFIRMS it.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Are they really doing a "can he lift him" angle to this match? Fucking hell


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I hope Henry wins. IF he doesn't, I don't know what will happen to the WWE company. Probably be on fire.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

cena can AA big show... fails to pick up mark henry... WWE logic


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Savor that Mark..that will never happen again 

:bron3


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Still gonna say Henry wins and Bryan cashes in.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> Can't lift Henry on Monday
> 
> Will lift him next Sunday
> 
> :cornette


Cena has overcome the odds again. :argh:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

lol Sky Sports..


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Legend Killer!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Did anyone else's TV just go out for a sec? Thinking it could be some Wyatt thing :lol


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> Can't lift Henry on Monday
> 
> Will lift him next Sunday
> 
> :cornette


Maybe we'll see that awesome STF


----------



## WeirdFatGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

What was that


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> Can't lift Henry on Monday
> 
> Will lift him next Sunday
> 
> :cornette


Not to mention he's done it before.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

rton


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I thought the Wyatts were interrupting but Sky had technical difficulties fpalm


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Randy checkin out dat sexual chocolate rton


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Anybody else watching on Sky Sports wish that technical fault was actually the Wyatt Family about to take over?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

y2j4lyf said:


> Did anyone else's TV just go out for a sec?


Yes


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Daiko said:


> lol Sky Sports..


ikr.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Fuckin SkySports died


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Nobody knows jack shit. Stop looking at the glass half empty, if anything, I think Henry has a major chance of leaving Champ this Sunday.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So when Cena lifts him on Sunday, Cole will say hes never seen anything like it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh and by the way, Cena has lifted Big Show with ease, and held him up with Edge stacked on top. Yeah, fuck that "he can't life him" bullshit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Randy Orton. 

Never has a man looked so unnatural staring at a tv.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Randy growing a beard? 4TH WYATT MEMBER!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Could Orton turn heel tonight?


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Contender: "I'm going to win"
Cena: "No, you're not. I have the support of this crowd and have respect"
Contender: "Really?"
Cena: "The champ is here, *insipid blabbering*"

Why must all feuds with Cena repeat themselves? How agonizing.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Well at least I know I can stop watching at about 10 on sunday


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Josh Matthews not released? :cussin:


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Thought that was gonna be another Wyatt promo lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

kregnaz said:


> Fuckin SkySports died


Canadian feed too.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The Ratman said:


> Cena can AA Big Show but not Mark Henry


How many times will we go through this. There is no such thing as logic in the WWE


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Punk V. Orton. *thumbs up*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Da fuck happened?

:lmao fucking sky sports


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Still gonna say Henry wins and Bryan cashes in.


Bold prediction man.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I thought the Wyatt's were cutting off the transmission :lol

WWE might be trolling us


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Age of Orton reborn


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

why is randy talking like that? lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

How can he possibly be the underdog when he's held the title 11 times?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Not a bad promo. Hope Orton wins on Sunday. If that means he'll lose today, so be it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

i hear no crowd..


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

y2j4lyf said:


> Did anyone else's TV just go out for a sec? Thinking it could be some Wyatt thing :lol


Yeah it scared the shit outta me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Honestly would not be upset with an Orton win this Sunday.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So Randy Orton doesn't think Punk is the best in the world? Just proves he's as dumb as we always thought. unk2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

My Comcast blinked out too. Satellite issue on WWE's side.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Dr.Boo said:


> Really? They're playing the Cena can't lift him angle again. They've done this so many times already.


"Cena hit Mark Henry with an AA. I've never seen that before." :cole3


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Henry sandbagged. That's why Cena couldn't lift him. :troll


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Wait, so are we going to find out who the guy filming the Wyatts is?

I reckon it's Brad Maddox if I am honest with you.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Berbz said:


> I thought the Wyatts were interrupting but Sky had technical difficulties fpalm


I thought that as well


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

ENCOMPASS is coming


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Wonder how long until 'Cena to turn heel with Wyatt Family?'


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey :henry1


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> I thought the Wyatt's were cutting off the transmission :lol
> 
> WWE might be trolling us


The Wyatt Family is squashing Sky Sports.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Another predictable main event at a PPV....then WWE wonders why buys are plummeting


----------



## WeirdFatGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

DirectTV did it too.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Murph said:


> Anybody else watching on Sky Sports wish that technical fault was actually the Wyatt Family about to take over?


That would've been pretty decent. But alas, it was just SkySports fucking up as usual.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The way Bryan is winning, I can't see him taking the case, just merely having a match against Cena at Summerslam.

To me, Bryan was a lock a few weeks back, I don't know anymore.

Compliments to the WWE.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

BECAUSE YOU'RE MINE I CROSS DA LINE!! :henry1


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ryan Reynolds looks to spread his box office cancer to Jeff Bridges


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

I would legit pay to see John Cena tortured to death, Hostel style.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I just want Josh Matthews to break character during an Orton interview and scream to camera "I USED TO HAVE DREAMS"


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

y2j4lyf said:


> Did anyone else's TV just go out for a sec? Thinking it could be some Wyatt thing :lol


If it was, that was fucking legit. :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

kregnaz said:


> Fuckin SkySports died


Happened here in the US on the USA network to.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton will tell an opponent that he's going to jump them.
Orton will tell a girl that he just slipped something in their drink.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

It's not like we didn't already know Cena was going to win. I just enjoy seeing the piece of shit being punked out and getting his ass kicked whenever I can get it.

Once you realise that the WWE have purposely been booking Cena as a tweener for the last few years the show gets easier to watch. Tonight was for us, Sunday will be for the little kids.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Lillyart_14 said:


> That would've been pretty decent. But alas, it was just SkySports fucking up as usual.


Apparently it wasn't just Sky


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't think the screen going out is anything to do with the Wyatt's, Sky Sports apologized for a fault.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Fios cut off for a second. Looks like the zombie apocalypse is upon us


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Orton will tell an opponent that he's going to jump them.
> Orton will tell a girl that he just slipped something in their drink.


And that's why Orton is always awesome. If only he'd shave that beard and grow his hair back, he'd be even more awesome.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

WWE having technical difficulties, it's not your TV provider.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Classic bullshit Cena build up... Oh my God, Cena can't hit the AA, he can't beat Henry, only to win "against all odds" once again.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

connormurphy13 said:


> Ryan Reynolds looks to spread his box office cancer to Jeff Bridges


Yes, because a rip off of Men in Black and Good Vs Evil was really going to be box office gold


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Berbz said:


> Wait, so are we going to find out who the guy filming the Wyatts is?
> 
> I reckon it's Brad Maddox if I am honest with you.


Honestly, I think it would be good for story if Striker was still hired and this is how we see him really released from his contract. The TV version.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

It was an issue on WWE's end. Sky, Comcast, etc etc, had nothing to do with it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did you know that your champion fucking sucks?


----------



## wrastlinggg (Mar 28, 2013)

lucky for sky sports it just blinked my usa feed has been out since 7:20


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Orton will tell an opponent that he's going to jump them.
> Orton will tell a girl that he just slipped something in their drink.


But will Orton tell kids why they adore the taste of cinnamon toast crunch?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Miz :/


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Forgot miz existed


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Commentary with Shitsuck McFuck


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wwe ape


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh great, the Miz.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

now we have to hear the miz, just when i thought commentary couldnt get any worse


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Yes, because a rip off of Men in Black and Good Vs Evil was really going to be box office gold


Still might make more then Lone Ranger.

Speaking of cancer, The Miz has a mic.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

My god 3 of the biggest assholes at commentary.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I thought commentary couldn't get worse. I was wrong. Heeeeeeere's Mizanin.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho! my night just got better


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Time for a bit of RAW IS JERICHO!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Jericho! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Miz is as good on commentary as he is in the ring.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Bring back the Y2J countdown!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Axel/Jericho?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh ffs the miz on commentary 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Great, Jericho vs Curtis Axel, and of course, DQ finish or some bullshit since neither men can lose.

It's been an hour since Raw started and no disqualification yet, the bullshit train arrives right on time.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Jericho !!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The other best in the world, Chris Jericho!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd rather Miz be on commentary than him being in the ring.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Jericho vs Axel probably


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Yes, because a rip off of Men in Black and Good Vs Evil was really going to be box office gold


Yes, because they were the first to ever do stories like that. :side:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> My god 3 of the biggest assholes at commentary.


and JBL isn't one of them.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Still might make more then Lone Ranger.


Like that would be hard


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jericho to squash Barrett


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

When you start yelling "Stop the match!" because THE FUCKING MIZ is beating the shit out of you, then I can't view you as a monster.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao @ Ryback*


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Its Cryback, *****


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The way this company treats The Miz is a travesty. Yeah I said it bitches.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:axel


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HEYMANNNNN LOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh I forgot all about this dude.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' theme music


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank God, Paul E's gonna speak.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Heyman got shades on :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Heyman's shades LOL


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

Mr excitement curtis Axel :O

lol at the sunglasses


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

I love the shades Paul E. Dangerously


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

This fucking theme :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Axel can't lose. And Jericho needs to looks strong.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I wear my sunglasses at night :heyman


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

sick shades, heyman is stylin and profilin


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Paul Heyman with those shades.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Here comes the GOAT


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Heyman sunglasses :lmao


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Heyman rocking a mic? Yes!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Great, Jericho vs Curtis Axel, and of course, DQ finish or some bullshit since neither men can lose.
> 
> It's been an hour since Raw started and no disqualification yet, the bullshit train arrives right on time.


Do you whine about everything? I can't recall the last postitive thing you ever said.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Dem shades


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, Jericho/Axel, you have my attention.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

NVM


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I legit forgot who the IC champ was, before he came out.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

And now Curtis Axel with that badass theme. Love the quick-paced middle part of that theme. 

And Paul Heyman rocking those shades lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope to god that Brock comes out and destroys axel. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TripleG said:


> When you start yelling "Stop the match!" because THE FUCKING MIZ is beating the shit out of you, then I can't view you as a monster.


:lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Nattie you lovely lady.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Paul Heyman rocking those shades!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:heyman


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Heyman ran into a doorknob. :side:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Yes, because they were the first to ever do stories like that. :side:


To the viewing public, they might as well have been


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

The difference in beard coolness between Axel and Orton is night and day. Ladies would swoon at Randy's, Axel's is just far too chin-heavy.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

HEYMAN, WHAT A SWAG :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

crowd is already dead for this clown


'uuaaagghhh!' lolol

what awaste of resources


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Paul Heyman lookin' gangsta with dem sunglasses.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Curtis Axel is great. Heyman can only help him get better.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:heyman


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"_For those of you who didn't watch Smackdown..._"

Oh, you mean everyone Paul?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You might say Heyman is a little.....shady


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> WTF?!


fpalm my links got switched up. i wanted to post a mark henry gif instead i posted a shopped pic of my friend onto that gay shit made as a joke by another friend. sorry you had to see it tho. got rid of it right away


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Did I miss something. What happened to paul's eye?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh no don't give him the mic


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

HOLLYWOOD HEYMAN!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't let Axel speak. That's why Heyman is there.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

The IC title looks great on Curt


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Axel has a mic uh o


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Paul Heyman to the HOF


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I didn't see smackdown last week and when I saw Paul Heyman. I was thinking, "Brock lesnar didn't agree with something." LMAO But nvm....


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

No dont give Axel the mic... NOOOO NOOO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Heyman making up title names now?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Al Snow from Twitter
_Condoms don't guarantee safe sex anymore... A friend of mine was wearing one when he was shot by the woman's husband._


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it me, my television, the drugs, or is Curtis Axel particularly orange?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That belt get bigger? :lol


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

Axel on the mic....dear god... stop!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stop talking and stuff.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> "_For those of you who didn't watch Smackdown..._"
> 
> Oh, you mean everyone Paul?


What is this "Smackdown" you speck of Mr Heyman?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Okay...baby steps Curtis

:axel


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

why does he pronounce intercontinental championship like a fucktard


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dat no heat :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Curtis Axel is talking! Everybody shut your mouths!!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You might say Heyman is a little.....shady


:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i really want to like Curtis but he is so damn generic


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Take the mic away from him already!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Do people really like this schmuck?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Axel. I like you. But don't speak.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's hoping C.A.W.'s match is shorter than his promo


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

He is flat on his delivery


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

How is he a *"Heavyweight" intercontinental champion*? s there a middleweight or lightweight Intercontinental champion?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

ewwww spray-on tan sweat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Axel is fucking terrible on the mic. I'd rather a 5 year old grab the mic and cut a promo than listen to this guy, sadly.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so go home and get yer shinebox, axel


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Can't tell if McGuillicutty talks like shit on purpose or not.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

That was brutal.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Heymans sunglasses are to cover his bloodshot eyes, been smoking some pot with RVD. 4:20 Blaze it son.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The way he said 'has arrived' made me fear for my anus.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

not bad axel (Y)


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Axel is growing on the mic...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Axel talking makes my balls ache.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

you would think Axel would have gotten better on the mic after all this time...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Perfect Shining Genesis of McGillicutty!!!


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Curtis Axel on the mic... *turns off tv*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Go Jericho!!!!!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Keep the mic away from this idiot


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Did Barrett ever get a rematch?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dont. Give. That. Man. A. Microphone.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DA RATINGS TRENDING #1!


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Axel is Rollins level on the mic.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

You already arrived Axel fpalm

Also he sounded kind of like dashing Cody Rhodes


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Axel is the GOAT.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> I wear my sunglasses at night :heyman


Corey Hart :mark:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Do people still watch Smackdown?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Axel is definitely a generic bastard...So where's Ryback??? :lol


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Possibly the best promo ever there.

Axel's great.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Please, never give Axel a fucking mic... holy fuck he buries himself every damn time.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Does he have any charisma at all? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Axel has a degree in bad promos. I've never seen someone fail quite so badly at the simplest and most basic promos. Even Swagger was able to play his part in promos fine by just repeating what Coulter said in two sentences and sound intimidating. Axel is... yeesh.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Did Barrett ever get a rematch?


It was on SD. Barrett lost.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Curtis Axel needs to do something about his appearance or out of ring gear... He looks so generic it kinda hurts >.<.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Victarion said:


> I legit forgot who the IC champ was, before he came out.


Same

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Axel is fucking terrible


FIFY


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Jericho: the Bret Michaels of WWE.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

That... wasn't TOO bad of a promo by Axel. Still bad, but not horrible.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RyanPelley said:


> Did Barrett ever get a rematch?


Yeah, on SD a few weeks ago. That's the last time I remember seeing him.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Genesis of Axel Promo. I've been waiting for that.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Smackdown's better than Raw atm. 

Ya damn right I watch it!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I didn't think the promo was dreadful...I mean, it was better than any promo Del Rio has ever cut...he has that going for him.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Sidenote: Could Ryback be booked like more of a bitch than how he's being booked right now?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WHINY CUNT said:


> Axel is growing on the mic...


Like a mold or fungus that destroys everything it touches.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nothing cringeworthy during the promo, but he still needs some work on the mic.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Some people will complain over anything :lol

"He's bad, because other people say he's bad because they saw him stumble over lines about 5 year ago and I don't really have my own opinion because I don't know what makes mic skills good or bad"

Bunch of puppets.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Why give a bad talker like Axel a manager like Heyman and then put him on the mic anyways?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Axel talking makes my balls ache.


I am going to call him "Testicular Cancer" for the rest of this match at least.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Am I the only who finds the show boring so far?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

What a piece of ugly generic no talent garbage Axel is. He's only there because of his dad and he knows it.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

This should be Curtis Axel's theme...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cycloneon said:


> Does he have any charisma at all?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not one drop.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

cmpunkisgod. said:


> Is it me, my television, the drugs, or is Curtis Axel particularly orange?


his new gimmick, curt 'radioactive' axel


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Haha, anyone catch that 'AXEL YOU SUCK' shoutout right before the break?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Axel talking makes my balls ache.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Still no Barrett. Looks like you were right, Pyro.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Please, never give Axel a fucking mic... holy fuck he buries himself every damn time.*


He's not that bad.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Commercials vs WWE App vs The Undertaker @ WM 30!


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Haha, at the Axel you suck before the break.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Hmm maybe Jericho will get a much needed win here. tho cryback did lose to Miz so who knows. seems like that feud is just kinda there for no reason


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Taking baby steps. Call me daft, but Axel is improving little by little.

He sounded a hell of lot better in this promo that his previous efforts. There was that little shred of assertiveness in his voice near the end of his promo. He needs to keep that up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Berbz said:


> Axel is Rollins level on the mic.


Rollins has improved more on the mic in the past few months than Axel ever has. Rollins is also the most well-rounded member of the Shield. Don't hate.


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

Axel talking. 2:20am. A hard weekend.

Fuck, I need more coffee. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Axel's mic skills:
At the beginning: Poor. Just poor. 
Few weeks ago: Awful. 
Tonight: Actually not bad. 

Paul Heyman should do all the talking for Axel though. Probably why Brock Leanar never speaks becuse he actually sounds like a 12 year-old girl.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome22 said:


> Am I the only who finds the show boring so far?


You are not the only one. I cant even remember what happened besides the Daniel Bryan match.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Nothing cringeworthy during the promo, but he still needs some work on the mic.


Yep. This but people will go overboard on here


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Paul Heyman makes The IC Title feel important when he made that introduction for Axel


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Berbz said:


> Some people will complain over anything :lol
> 
> "He's bad, because other people say he's bad because they saw him stumble over lines about 5 year ago and I don't really have my own opinion because I don't know what makes mic skills good or bad"
> 
> Bunch of puppets.


I say he is not good because *to me* he is not good.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

> @LanceStorm:
> If that was earlier today, does that mean the Wyatt family are from Baltimore? I always assumed they were from New Orleans. #RAW


Lol.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

It wasn't that noticable the first 2 weeks or so but Axel sounds like english isnt even his first language on the mic. i mean i guess its passable but...hes gotten worse at talking since being under heyman. started to decline


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Almost no one cares about Barrett, he can never come back and most wouldn't notice.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a gigantic headache right now and Curtis Axel talking isn't helping


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

connormurphy13 said:


>


Not at all.

Fine, Axel talking gives me a migraine. How about that? ~_~



Bryan D. said:


> Still no Barrett. Looks like you were right, Pyro.


Of course I was right.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> You are not the only one. I cant even remember what happened besides the Daniel Bryan match.


Strange. Most people need to binge drink for that to happen


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

llamadux said:


> What a piece of ugly generic no talent garbage Axel is. He's only there because of his dad and he knows it.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Honestly why is Miz still so small? If he spent half the time he spends on picking out his clothes on working out he'd be a lot closer to being a legit star.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*I'm guessing the Wyatt Family makes their debut at 9pm Central/10/Eastern *


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Awesome22 said:


> Am I the only who finds the show boring so far?


it's been so so. decent in ring work but not any good mic work yet


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Rollins has improved more on the mic in the past few months than Axel ever has. Rollins is also the most well-rounded member of the Shield. Don't hate.


You are so wrong if you think that.

Keep defending Seth, but dude is still forced and unnatural on the mic, improved or not.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks like Heyman got Browned


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Taking baby steps. Call me daft, but Axel is improving little by little.
> 
> He sounded a hell of lot better on the mic when he spoke with confidence. There was that little shred of assertiveness in his voice near the end of his promo. He needs to keep that up.


He just needs to keep talking a little bit faster than he usually does. I get that he's presumably going for the slow intimidating heel promo, but his voice is so deep it just sounds like his batteries are flat.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome22 said:


> Am I the only who finds the show boring so far?


If its boring then get off your computer, turn off the tv, and go play in the mud. 

Seriously if you dont like it, stop watching.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Why give a bad talker like Axel a manager like Heyman and then put him on the mic anyways?


*Agreed. Makes absolutely no sense. *


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Rollins has improved more on the mic in the past few months than Axel ever has. Rollins is also the most well-rounded member of the Shield.


He's still poor on the microphone, he's no doubt improving because he's with one of the best mic workers in the business in Ambrose. His ring skills make up for those poor microphone skills though. It's like Ambrose mic skill make up for his ring skills, although Ambrose isn't bad in the ring, he just works an old school style which most modern day fans won't really appreciate.

Axel isn't even bad on the microphone. I have seen A LOT worse. I just don't think he believes in what he is saying and that's the problem. He has no conviction and that is where a lot of guys go wrong on the modern day roster, they have to want it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Gamblor said:


> Yeah, on SD a few weeks ago. That's the last time I remember seeing him.


He took his ball and went home.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

SP103 said:


> How is he a *"Heavyweight" intercontinental champion*? s there a middleweight or lightweight Intercontinental champion?


You know that's what the belt is officially named right?

Get educated

Http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWE_Intercontinental_Championship


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Fine, Axel talking gives me a migraine. How about that? ~_~


Yeah that's better


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Berbz said:


> Some people will complain over anything :lol
> 
> "He's bad, because other people say he's bad because they saw him stumble over lines about 5 year ago and I don't really have my own opinion because I don't know what makes mic skills good or bad"
> 
> Bunch of puppets.


Or he's bad because he's bad? It's pretty obvious when he opens his mouth to do anything but breathe.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Robb Stark said:


> Honestly why is Miz still so small? If he spent half the time he spends on picking out his clothes on working out he'd be a lot closer to being a legit star.


Vince? Is that you?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I love how underrated Axel is. He's much better than he's given credit for.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Lillyart_14 said:


> Axel's mic skills:
> At the beginning: Poor. Just poor.
> Few weeks ago: Awful.
> Tonight: Actually not bad.
> ...


I actually don't mind Lesnars voice, he just is not as eloquent as Heyman on the mic. But Lesnar is so physically intimidating he doesn't have to say much. Axel needs to cut good promos


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Itami said:


> You are so wrong if you think that.
> 
> Keep defending Seth, but dude is still forced and unnatural on the mic, improved or not.


"I am so wrong about that."

Great argument.

I'm convinced.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Decent dropkick from Axel. I want to like this guy but something about that ugly mug of his and stale mix work won't allow me too


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It is rare when I am bored by a Jericho match, but this one isn't cutting it for me.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I want those shades that :heyman: is wearing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If I ever had a conversation with the Miz, it would be hard for me to not just talk about Maryse's weave and Coral.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

"THIS SHOW IS SO BORING"..

..."BUT I'LL CONTINUE WATCHING ANYWAY"


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Aficionado said:


> I love how underrated Axel is. He's much better than he's given credit for.


Need a Curtis Axel Appreciation Society on the go


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

"prestigious title"


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Itami said:


> You are so wrong if you think that.
> 
> Keep defending Seth, but dude is still forced and unnatural on the mic, improved or not.


He's not awful. way better than axel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I love how underrated Axel is. He's much better than he's given credit for.


With the amount of credit he's given that's not hard.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

As the show goes on, my anticipation for The Wyatt Family continues to build. :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Michael McGillicutty and Husky Harris remind me of Kaval and Eli Cottonwood. Whatever happened to those two cats?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Berbz said:


> He's still poor on the microphone, he's no doubt improving because he's with one of the best mic workers in the business in Ambrose. His ring skills make up for those poor microphone skills though. It's like Ambrose mic skill make up for his ring skills, although Ambrose isn't bad in the ring, he just works an old school style which most modern day fans won't really appreciate.
> 
> Axel isn't even bad on the microphone. I have seen A LOT worse. I just don't think he believes in what he is saying and that's the problem. He has no conviction and that is where a lot of guys go wrong on the modern day roster, they have to want it.


I don't think he's poor. I think he's decent for what they are right now. Which is some weird stable that really has no purpose right now.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not one drop.


Perfect must have procreated with a vacuum. It's the only way to explain where all that charisma went.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao Heyman looks like a fucking BOSS with them shades on. Does he plan on joining the MEM


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Berbz said:


> "THIS SHOW IS SO BORING"..
> 
> ..."BUT I'LL CONTINUE WATCHING ANYWAY"


IWC-itis


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Berbz said:


> Axel is Rollins level on the mic.


That makes no sense since Axel is bad.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Berbz said:


> He's still poor on the microphone, he's no doubt improving because he's with one of the best mic workers in the business in Ambrose. His ring skills make up for those poor microphone skills though. It's like Ambrose mic skill make up for his ring skills, although Ambrose isn't bad in the ring, he just works an old school style which most modern day fans won't really appreciate.
> 
> Axel isn't even bad on the microphone. I have seen A LOT worse. I just don't think he believes in what he is saying and that's the problem. He has no conviction and that is where a lot of guys go wrong on the modern day roster, they have to want it.


Rollins is actually far from poor on the mic. He hasn't done a single bad promo since coming and they've all been good. The only thing wrong with his current mic work is that it doesn't seem like its who he is somewhat, just a bit


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Mister Hands said:


> Jericho: the Bret Michaels of WWE.


I don't think I like that comparison.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Axel is still undefeated correct?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Curtis Axel show grow the beard longer and join the Wyatt Family.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> If I ever had a conversation with the Miz, it would be hard for me to not just talk about Maryse's weave and Coral.


If anyone else on this board was talking to Miz about Maryse, well lets just say it would be rather pornographic


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

If i take a piss during the axel match what am i supposed to do when the divas come out?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Who else is hoping for BROCK LESNAR to come out and destroy axel? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Amber B said:


> That makes no sense since Axel is bad.


They're both bad. Both improving.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Another decent match. Good show.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Axel isn't the worst on the mic, not at all. Remember gangrel anyone? Now THAT was a brutal promo.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TripleG said:


> It is rare when I am bored by a Jericho match, but this one isn't cutting it for me.


:axel


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TNAwesomeness said:


> If i take a piss during the axel match what am i supposed to do when the divas come out?


get a snack


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

TripleG said:


> It is rare when I am bored by a Jericho match, but this one isn't cutting it for me.


Probably because its the same people over and over... With Miz at ringside again. WWE has a real issue that people seem to not realize as often as they should with us seeing the same feuds and matches from week to week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sometimes a show just does suck (not that this one does). It's okay to admit. It's like some here are Vince McMahon himself, or related to him. Very strange.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He hasn't beat anybody with the Perfect Plex yet, has he?


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Perfect Plex buried AGAIN!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Heyman is such a badass in those shades.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Paul :lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Some great rasslin' so far tonight.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Thought Axel had it there.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm stuck in traffic. Is it Wyatt yet?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What? Jericho kicking out of finishers?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

virus21 said:


> If anyone else on this board was talking to Miz about Maryse, well lets just say it would be rather pornographic


No, for me it'd just be:

"How in the hell did YOU land HER?"


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I probably shouldn't have compared Axels mic work to a golden boy like Rollins, it was always a bad move wasn't it. :lol


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

OK. I'll mark for the Perfect Plex at least.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Love the Perfectplex.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That was definitely three. Ref or Jericho botched.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dem shades on Heyman. :heyman


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I do not care about Curtis Axel. Not. One. Bit.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Damn decent match. :clap


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh for fuck sake WWE? Why does everyone seem to kick out of the Perfectplex? It's a fucking disgrace to Mr.Perfect


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TNAwesomeness said:


> If i take a piss during the axel match what am i supposed to do when the divas come out?


Get a snack


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

llamadux said:


> What a piece of ugly generic no talent garbage Axel is. He's only there because of his dad and he knows it.


His dad is the reason he hasn't been future endeavor'd but Rock is the reason why he became the next Heyman guy.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Paul should keep the shades and bring back the hat.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

It's so annoying how everyone kicks out of the Perfectplex


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Really wish the PerfectPlex didn't get kicked out of.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm gonna have 20,000 Paul Heyman Guys telling me exactly how they feel about me

-Miz


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Rollins is actually far from poor on the mic. He hasn't done a single bad promo since coming and they've all been good. The only thing wrong with his current mic work is that it doesn't seem like its who he is somewhat, just a bit


Exactly.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Here comes the count out 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

TNAwesomeness said:


> If i take a piss during the axel match what am i supposed to do when the divas come out?


shit


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TripleG said:


> He hasn't beat anybody with the Perfect Plex yet, has he?


Pretty sure he beat Sin Cara with it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Heyman...domestic dispute or eye surgery?

Or eye surgery because of a domestic dispute.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Any fans of Giant bomb here? I just read that Ryan Davis passed away at 34. That is really sad.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I like the homage to Mr. Perfect on the trunks of Axel. 

He's damn good in the ring though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wish someone would bring back Rick Rude's neckbreaker... *


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm fucking loving the fact that they are giving every match a lot of time.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

God, Miz looks like such douche bag.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Get a snack


smoke break


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Man do i hate the Miz, he doesnt even look like a wrestler.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Jericho!!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Axel's first lose


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL i just noticed Heymans ridiculous glasses


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Heyman stylin' and profilin'.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Looking nice and strong going into his first title defense


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Jericho breaking that undefeated streak!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

My god. Miz grow back your facial hair 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so thats how Curtis gets his first loss? Really?? Another midcard champion jobbing. Typical WWE booking


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was.....yeah.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jericho wins? Well, I didn't expect that, at all. :shock


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

dumb


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

How can a man with miz's face be a good guy or a thing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!

They did the right thing, fuck DQ's and countouts. McGillicutty is such a goofy twat.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho wins wooooooo


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Does anyone else want to take a shovel and make Miz's face into silly putty?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Axels own countout finisher backfired!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Jericho's the goat at beating IC champs


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

The curse of the Intercontinental Championship.

So nice of Jericho to put those guys over


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> God, Miz looks like such douche bag.


Maryse's douchebag


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Would of been funnier if he lost via Count out


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

good win for jericho.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't care what people say, it's nice to see Jericho win once in a while. He can only put people over so much.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> God, Miz looks like such douche bag.


I was just thinking the same thing when he was taking his tie off. He has douchebag written all over him.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Why did the intercontinental champion just lose to a jobber?


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Listen to these boos. The crowd are not happy at this travesty.

Still the goat Axel


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh noooooo! He lost! :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Lillyart_14 said:


> Oh for fuck sake WWE? Why does everyone seem to kick out of the Perfectplex? It's a fucking disgrace to Mr.Perfect


It's not really. No-one does the Perfect-plex like Curt Hennig so when people kick out now, it shows it's all about the delivery of the move and who delivered it.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Muahahahahahaha


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> How can a man with miz's face be a good guy or a thing


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> Does anyone else want to take a shovel and make Miz's face into silly putty?


I think nature already did that


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Interaction/inteference with/by a guest commentator is a WWE cliché.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

About time Jericho got a win! Fuck putting some of these undeserving fuckers over.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

lol, If Axel won: WHAT THE HELL, JERICHO IS JOBBING ALL THE TIME.
Jericho wins: Damn, that's how he takes his first loss? the title is just trash now.

Fuck off. They did the right thing.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

No Cryback?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan, Shield, Henry and Jericho, can't complain about any outcome so far.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Huh. How about that


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Didn't see the D-Bry and Sheamus match. Surprised to see Bryan actually win one on Sheamus.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

That WWE is so predictable huh?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wyatts to attack Punk? They must close the show surely


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Amber B said:


> So Heyman...domestic dispute or eye surgery?
> 
> Or eye surgery because of a domestic dispute.


He got mule kicked and his eyes got crossed.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wait... No Ryback interaction? :lmao this match has no build whatsoever...


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Orton vs. Punk Main Event

Does that mean we can expect Wyatt Family to interrupt?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dont blink or you will miss the wade barrett cameo in dead man down!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I wish I had time to watch NXT these days, but I don't. Can Rowan/Harper work? They seem like the kind of dudes who can't wrestle.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ShiftyLWO said:


> Why did the intercontinental champion just lose to a jobber?


When you win the Intercontinental Championship, you become a jobber.

:vince2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Con27 said:


> No Cryback?


don't jinx it


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

virus21 said:


> I think nature already did that


Touche...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I wish someone would bring back Rick Rude's neckbreaker... *


A rude awakening for WWE superstars!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Arca9 said:


> Wait... No Ryback interaction? :lmao this match has no build whatsoever...


Ryback is probably in a hole somewhere, crying that he had to take a loss to The Miz last week.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Another hour and a half left...hmmmmm...derp, derp, derp


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Arca9 said:


> Wait... No Ryback interaction? :lmao this match has no build whatsoever...


WWE: Thats what we do


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Arca9 said:


> Wait... No Ryback interaction? :lmao this match has no build whatsoever...


Miz vs. Axel at Money in the Bank.

Miz was distracting Axel and he got his eye off the ball. I don't see how there has been no build.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

ShiftyLWO said:


> Why did the intercontinental champion just lose to a jobber?


Probably so when Ryback wins his first PPV it will look better for him with Jericho pinning the IC Champ.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial break. This is clearly the era of the COMMERCIAL BREAK.

Sometimes even more entertaining than the actual product.

:vince5


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

If only Scott Steiner would return to the WWE and replace Jerry Lawler on commentary.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I wish I had time to watch NXT these days, but I don't. Can Rowan/Harper work? They seem like the kind of dudes who can't wrestle.


Harper is magnificent. Rowan is... there.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I wish I had time to watch NXT these days, but I don't. Can Rowan/Harper work? They seem like the kind of dudes who can't wrestle.


Harper can, Rowan not so much.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Wyatt Family taking its time.. Will they be involved with the Vince and HHH do you think ?


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

:StephenA


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Arca9 said:


> Wait... No Ryback interaction? :lmao this match has no build whatsoever...


Ryback, like the Usos earlier today, got his say in on the App. That's where it ends for today I'm afraid..

Off topic, anyone notice how Cena's been out of the main event since winning the title? Some of that Punk Titlereign treatment...


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Are some people still struggling to understand that commercials = money? :lol

You think the WWE just have commercials for no reason?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Honey Boo Boo commercial pissed me the fuck off.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I wish someone would bring back Rick Rude's neckbreaker... *


I wish someone would bring back Rick Rude, even if it's like Thoros of Myr bringing back Beric Dondarrion.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Honey Boo Boo commercial, shoot me.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Punk-Orton main event. Lets see how Phil does in them so, so important ratings!!!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Waiting for Bray Wyatt, show has been mediocre aside from Byran winning. 

Side-note: Orton and Punk look like brothers.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Barrett needs the Coore theme back and then I will care about him again.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Berbz said:


> Miz vs. Axel at Money in the Bank.
> 
> Miz was distracting Axel and he got his eye off the ball. I don't see how there has been no build.


He meant Jericho VS Ryback 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Punk/Orton might be the main event but it isn't closing the show.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

:RVD


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

give us the Wyatt Family


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bloodbath said:


> It's not really. No-one does the Perfect-plex like Curt Hennig so when people kick out now, it shows it's all about the delivery of the move and who delivered it.


Sorry but I disagree. So what happens if Jinder Mahal started doing an RKO? Or Zack Ryder doing the GTS? Would they all get kicked out of? It's not the wrestler or how the move is 'applied', it's the move itself. It's famous as a very good finisher, even if it's 10+ years old, so it should still be that way. I see where your coming from, but I just politely disagree.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Honey Boo Boo commercial pissed me the fuck off.


Honey Boo Boo pisses me off period


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That 5 start frog splash was awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The only way someone can find this to be the most interesting the product has been in along time is if they are 10. :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

RVD hasn't wrestled since 2008 :vince5 :troll


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm loving the RVD packages


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

More RVD hype. They're really building up somebody who's going to lose his first match back.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Watching these old clips really makes me wish JR was still calling Raw, not Coletard


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Tick tock...tick tock...


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

zxLegionxz said:


> I dont understand why are they having their top team sell for 2 clowns


Gotta fill in those three hours.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Be intellectually honest for once, WWE, and show RVD basically tripping over his own apathy in some TNA matches.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dean Ambrose to win the World Heavyweight title MITB. :ambrose


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TJC93 said:


> Wyatts to attack Punk? They must close the show surely


*Nah the show closes with all the MITB entrants in the ring fighting each other.... ladder included. Typical booking. *


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Flashbacks to when the show was actually good.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

The WHC MITB looks like complete shit


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Damien :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"So Vince, which RVD footage should we use next?"

Vince: "Do we have any of him making Christian look like a mug?"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Silence! Sandow is talking!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Twenty seconds of J.R and Lawler>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> RAW


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

So, Wyatt Family are going to interrupt the main event?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Not a single face in the WHC MITB match....lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

They mentioned Barrett's name. He's alive.

:cole3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I wish I had time to watch NXT these days, but I don't. Can Rowan/Harper work? They seem like the kind of dudes who can't wrestle.


Harper even as Brodie Lee has always been meh for me. I just always gave him a pass because he looks like Bruiser Brody's kid.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Emerald Flow said:


> Honey Boo Boo commercial, shoot me.


The irony of that show being one *T*he* L*earning* C*hannel


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn. I could've been watching the season 3 finale of Game of Thrones instead of that boring first half.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Flashbacks to when the show was actually good.


RAW in 2003 and good shouldn't be in the same sentence. :lol


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> RVD hasn't wrestled since 2008 :vince5 :troll


:clap :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The only way someone can find this to be the most interesting the product has been in along time is if they are 10. :lmao


Or someone who has lived through the past few dog shit years we got. It's definitely more interesting.

I'd take Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns, Wyatts etc. over the likes of Riley, Ryder etc. who were getting TV time the previous few years.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol Sandow


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

staceyrj13 said:


> I'm loving the RVD packages


Agreed. They have been great so far :clap


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cesaro got dat nappy on


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Team Murica'


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose don't interrupt this. Your swag is too smooth for it.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Swagger lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heels fighting in MITB. No one cares. Ambrose somehow the defacto face in this match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:cole3 there's another ladder match at MITB with these guys, you know, not the All-Stars. :cole3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Barrett got cheered? Wow.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

LOOK, IT'S WADE BARRETTTTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Hope rvd looks half decent in his return. was my favorite around 02-05 in WWE.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

WADEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Lillyart_14 said:


> Sorry but I disagree. So what happens if Jinder Mahal started doing an RKO? Or Zack Ryder doing the GTS? Would they all get kicked out of? It's not the wrestler or how the move is 'applied', it's the move itself. It's famous as a very good finisher, even if it's 10+ years old, so it should still be that way. I see where your coming from, but I just politely disagree.


Yeah, they would, because they don't know how to perfect the move. It's completely how the move is applied/delivered and who is delivering it. Why do you think the DDT hasn't been a proper finisher since Jake Roberts used it?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

swagger looks like he's about to laugh


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I smell a tag match. HOLLA HOLLA!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BARRETT IS STILL ALIVE


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

FAN.....DAN.....GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

LMAO Fandango troll


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Fandango for WHC LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its pretty funny how the SD MITB is all micarders (how it should be) and the raw MITB is all main eventers


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

FandanGOAT.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

What a pop for Fandango lol


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Wade getting that semi-pop

:lmao at Fandango


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

KNOCKED DA FUGGOUT


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Barrett is still alive :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

A wild Barrett appears


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Can't believe I say this, but thank you Barrett.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you Wade for hitting that dickhead


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Dat Fandango :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fan' knock out!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't say it! lol That was actually really funny.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, thank you Barrett.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

POW Right in The Kisser


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

fannnnnn dannnnnnnn buuried


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Barrets alive

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Fandango :berried


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

:lmao:

FAAAAHNNNNNDAAAANGO


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I think Barrett just turned face


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Sandow corpsing in the background.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Cool


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fandango :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

BARRETT THE FUCKING GOAT


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Good lil segment


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Fan-Dan-Got knocked the fuck out.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That was the greatest moment in Barrett's career. Omg.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Lol guess nobody like FAAANDAAANGOOOO


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Barrett knocking out Fandango :lmao


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm so glad Ambrose didn't associate himself with these nobodies. 

Get Cesaro away from the rest of them.


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That was pretty funny


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose is winning.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

If only Damian would win Money of the Bank... I do not expect Barrett to even if i wish he would.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rising Young Stars you say?

Geeks and Ambrose.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

FandanGOAT with that POP


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm sorry, but that was hilarious with Fandango getting twatted by Barrett. And nice trunks Cesaro...


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I legit lol'd at Wade knocking Fandango the fuck out. :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

the fuck was that all about?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

looked like fandango corpsed


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 No one's going to be laughing if Fandango wins the mitb match.

I feel like a lot of people would be actually.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey Fandango,


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why would they let him bring his camera in?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok I totes lol at that segment!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got kicked out of my room so my dad can watch a soccer game :bron3 no more Raw in HD


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fandango got smacked good with the shovel there, not quite a burial.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Berbz said:


> Or someone who has lived through the past few dog shit years we got. It's definitely more interesting.
> 
> I'd take Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns, Wyatts etc. over the likes of Riley, Ryder etc. who were getting TV time the previous few years.


Very little difference to me. It all balances out, IMO between the main event, mid card, low card. The entertainment value isn't all that different.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Barrett FTW!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> The irony of that show being one *T*he* L*earning* C*hannel


As in, learn which shows pedophiles watch.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I will never stop loving cheesy wrestling skits :lmao :lmao :lmao

Also, nice touch not putting Ambrose in that segment. At least they're still doing something to retain The Shield's rogue-ness.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wade :lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

calling one MITB match all stars completely buries the other mitb match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ambrose being the only guy not out there in the sea of geeks.....I wonder who's winning.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Not a single face in the WHC MITB match....lol


Not a single heel in the WWE mitb...what's your point?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Pyro he still lives. 
Wade should have been consistently booked like he was in that segment. An ass-kicker who doesn't fuck around.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is some creepy fucking shit.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

We'll find them making moonshine in the bathtub.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

So is this the Wyatt family debut? just more creepy videos?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

omfg that amazing promo


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Bray THE GOAT Wyatt


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

These are awesome :mark: :mark:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

BO BO BO BO BO BO BO BO BO BO

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Finally. Looks like they're up.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This is some disturbing shit


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm loving this build up.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WWE films present: The Blair Witch Project


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

What do all of the Heels need !! Well son they need there own Money in the Bank match!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Just show Leatherface already


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Don't hurt the reporter....He's just a boy.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wait a minute..are all the smackdown MITB participants heels?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That reporter is about to get the D with no lube.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

That segment lacked some Dean.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

These vignettes are absolutely excellent and building up the debut so well.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That may be the best thing Barret has done in his entire career.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta love Zeb Colter :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Guys, really.. Those videos are fucking awesome.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Damn that was awesome.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Where is the Banjo Boy Bo Dallas?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Lord Flvcko said:


> Hey Fandango,


:lmao Fucking love that movie


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

obey obey obey obey...


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm waiting for a Bo Dallas jump scare.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

looks like one of those cheap, 'fundraiser' type haunted houses churches/community groups do around halloween


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dis Raw been gold so far


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


> :cole3 No one's going to be laughing if Fandango wins the mitb match.
> 
> I feel like a lot of people would be actually.


I know i would be


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Christian vs Kane next


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Inb4 The Wyatt Family attacks Vince and Triple H, only for Vince to be the mastermind of the attack so he can have all the power in the WWE. :vince2


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Meh, I thought that Wyatt Compound bit was a bit over the top. Bray Wyatt wasn't a horror film cliche rip-off...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That was fucked up. Like horror movie shit.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

These Wyatt segments is giving off a horror film vibe. I'm super excited.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

This Wyatt shit is beyond awesome.

Cenation must be shitting on themselves watching those - "What's going on mommy!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

MrKennedy666 said:


> Wait a minute..are all the smackdown MITB participants heels?


Yup. Wonder why no one cares about it?



Aficionado said:


> That segment lacked some Dean.


Better to keep him away from that and above them like he is.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I wonder to where is Luke Harper heading the reporter.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I was so hoping he'd open a door to find Bo Dallas fucking a sheep.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> Dis Raw been gold so far


agreed. but I'm sure most people on here are hating it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MrKennedy666 said:


> Wait a minute..are all the smackdown MITB participants heels?


All of the Raw MITB participants are faces.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

My body is so ready for the Wyatt Family debut.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


> Inb4 The Wyatt Family attacks Vince and Triple H, only for Vince to be the mastermind of the attack so he can have all the power in the WWE. :vince2


It was me all along :vince5


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

That was definitely one of the more enjoyable segments of the night. I loved seeing Barrett knock out Fandango


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm just waiting on Cole saying "and we haven't heard from our reporter since"


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Who was that in the room by the way?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Buckley said:


> I was so hoping he'd open a door to find Bo Dallas fucking a sheep.


BO 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> Guys, really.. Those videos are fucking awesome.


Agreed. Amazing videos so far :clap


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Really hope these vignettes end with the Wyatt Family torturing Bo Dallas... like performing some really disturbing, gruesome act.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

OBEY OBEY OBEY OBEY OBEY OBEY


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Con27 said:


> I'm just waiting on Cole saying "and we haven't heard from our reporter since"


"The only audio we received was a lot of moaning and screaming. We hope our reporter is okay. #Pray4Reporter"


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:russo the reporter is Bo Dallas


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Aficionado said:


> That segment lacked some Dean.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sin Jobber

Wow vs Del Rio and this should have been a huge PPV match Del Rio vs Cara now its just going to be a jobber match


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

BLEACH said:


> It was me all along :vince5


AWW SON OF A BITCH!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

It's botchin' time!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Loads of matches tonight


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Injury incoming.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Sin Cara still exists?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

lol sincara


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Sin Cara :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey! Remember when Sin Cara mattered.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Con27 said:


> I'm just waiting on Cole saying "and we haven't heard from our reporter since"


Incoming WWE logic.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

connormurphy13 said:


> Dis Raw been gold so far


Yeah its been great so far, some very good matches and we still have Punk vs Orton later.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sin Cara still has a job?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Crickets :lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Buckley said:


> I was so hoping he'd open a door to find Bo Dallas fucking a sheep.


:clap


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cena fans havin mommy check their closets and under their bed for Wyatt family tonight


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh he's alive too


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So who is Cara facing? Probably a SD Heel.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Meh, I thought that Wyatt Compound bit was a bit over the top. Bray Wyatt wasn't a horror film cliche rip-off...


Look like the houses from the Blair Witch Project and TX Chainsaw massacre.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

How many damn times have we seen this match?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking hate Alberto Del Rio squash matches FFS.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Berbz said:


> Who was that in the room by the way?


John Cena

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

this match=not a good idea


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That can be a good match.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Did we miss the Botched part of Sin Cara's Entrance?:HHH2


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Del Taco vs. Botchara


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

It's Alberto Del Taco !!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another arena, another no reaction for Del Rio.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Hahaha! 'Berto!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey, it's the dessicated corpse of WWE's Mexican market in the form of a wrestling match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How many times has Sin Cara jobbed to Del Rio? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> We'll find them making moonshine in the bathtub.


*You don't make moonshine in a bathtub... Meth? Sure... but not moonshine. *


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

ohhh hell...*** break...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

larrydavidcape said:


> Really hope these vignettes end with the Wyatt Family torturing Bo Dallas... like performing some really disturbing, gruesome act.


Like making them watch TNA?


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

match between the over rated Mexicans.


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Used to get this match every few weeks during Del Rio's last run as a heel.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Now for the monthly burial of Sin Cara by Del Rio.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Wait sin cara isn't injured for once? Dat pop for del rio..... Wait 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

The way Wyatt has fine tuned the delivery in which he speaks is fantastic. This character is just so good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I've got no fucks to give about ADR when homeboy isn't there with him.
Do they not get that Ricardo makes the gimmick?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Lol, no Ricardo = No Heato


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Didn't Sin Cara pull a gun on Del Rio or some crazy shit like that in Mexico?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

ADR's newly butchered theme works even worse as a heel.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sin Jobba... remember when this guy was supposed to be Rey's replacement?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Sin Cara got more reaction than Del Rio..


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sin Cara and Del Rio? Welp, off to pervert the shield thread.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Is Hunico dead?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lmao @ Ricardo being injured.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ricardo is not here due to injury? Or he got suspended.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Why the hell does Ziggler get a rematch fpalm 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ricardo injured :cole3


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Del rio needs to go back 2 his old theme. He is a damn heel again


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

How long will this match take? unk2


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

larrydavidcape said:


> Really hope these vignettes end with the Wyatt Family torturing Bo Dallas... like performing some really disturbing, gruesome act.


So just Bo Dallas being Bo Dallas?


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm interested in how these vignettes end and they suddenly end up in the arena..


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I remember when Del Rio got a moderate reaction.. It was as Face and it happened like twice yet he is the Heel being pushed above all others.. Why ! >.<


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Hey! Remember when Sin Cara mattered.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Poor Ricardo on suspension. Dem weight loss pills


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Cole laughing like an idiot :lol:lol:lol


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> Like making them watch TNA?


because watching aries vs sabin in a classic is soo much torture


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cara been hitting dat gym?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sin Cara is still around?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Cole's laugh is annoying as fuck.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cycloneon said:


> Why the hell does Ziggler get a rematch fpalm
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because the champion always gets a rematch when they lose the title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Ratman said:


> Ricardo is not here due to injury? Or he got suspended.


He's suspended, the kayfabe story is that he got injured.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

MrKennedy666 said:


> Wait a minute..are all the smackdown MITB participants heels?


Yes, just as all the RAW MITB participants are faces.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It was so funny to see Dolph making fun of another culture! HA HA HA! 

God Cole is an asshole.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

They brought back the shitty lighting again, I see.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Ricardo out with a month long "injury." :lol That WWE LOGIC :vince2


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

the lighting for Sin Cara always reminds me of the old Goldust lighting


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

So chair shots to the head are banned, but everything else including a guitar to the head is perfectly fine?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Why are they still doing these stupid lights for Sin Cara!?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Why does Sin Cara still have these mood lights even when he is just jobbing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Hey! Remember when Sin Cara mattered.


No. lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Berbz said:


> I'm interested in how these vignettes end and they suddenly end up in the arena..


I was thinking the same thing actually. They're going to be in the arena tonight, right?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Del Rio and Sin Cara - didn't they have a legit feud in Mexico?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Eddie Ray said:


> ohhh hell...*** break...


Agreed. See you in 5 when the burial has ended.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

VGooBUG said:


> because watching aries vs sabin in a classic is soo much torture


Hey, even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Camera guy following Bray Wyatt*
Bray: You wanna see something really scary?
*opens door*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

If you want a Mexican star, wouldn't it seem counterproductive to have the two Mexican wrestlers have matches
against each other all the time? Matches that aren't particularly good and serve no story purpose?

:genius


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cole: This is why Ricardo isn't here tonight

*shows clip of Ricardo smoking a blunt, as Swagger runs away*


----------



## WeirdFatGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Is Hunico dead?


Hes still in the company?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

No one gives a fuck about this match


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DAT KICK

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge (Sep 7, 2012)

LVblizzard said:


> So chair shots to the head are banned, but everything else including a guitar to the head is perfectly fine?


Pretty sure he bashed Ricardo on his arm.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Why are they still doing these stupid lights for Sin Cara!?


He's mysterious God damn it :vince


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Sigh*... this clusterfuck again?










Just make it quick. Quick and painless for my eyes.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Why do WWE think that a Yellow Tint will make us not notice the botches...


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Seriously? Still with the lights for Sin Cara? Cut your loses Vince.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Sin Cara is a dork


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Ouch

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Del Rio squash matches are my guilty pleasure, love watching him go fucking mad and destroy some lowly jobber.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:lmao

(lawler): I know you guys want to mention your twitter names...right?....Guys?


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't know if it's just me but the opening 2 hours have FLOWN by


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Does Jerry Lawler know what any words mean ever


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My my..how Sin Cara's career in the WWE has fallen :lol :lol :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cara vs Del Rio is always a great match honestly. Cara is fun to watch when he isn't botching.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"_Sin Cara *thinks* he's on twitter._" - Jerry Lawler


----------



## Dark-Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

Always laugh when these 2 wrestle each other knowing sin cara's posse pulled a gun on del rio haha


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

These thread is more entertaining than this match. :lol


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Crowd could not be more quiet.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Arena feels like halftime heat


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Buckley said:


> *Camera guy following Bray Wyatt*
> Bray: You wanna see something really scary?
> *opens door*



:bosh6


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

For those asking why people don't like Del Rio, the fact that he's been pushed to the moon since the start and almost 3 years later is still coming out to reactions like this is a good reason.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Loser goes back to Mexico match.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

seeing that flip elbow to the face makes me miss tagiri


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ACSplyt said:


> Ricardo out with a month long "injury." :lol That WWE LOGIC :vince2


:lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank god


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing gets me in the mood for botching more than Sin Cara's mood lighting.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Mister Hands said:


> Hey, it's the dessicated corpse of WWE's Mexican market in the form of a wrestling match.


From:

















To:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank God for Ziggles


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What a pop.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Loser goes back to Mexico match.


Why not both?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dat Ziggler pop


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Fucking finally


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHAHA Not even Sin Cara can win with Ziggler interrupting.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

ZIGGLER!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ziggler is sorry for giving Ricardo weight loss pills?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL that woke everyone up.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Can you hear the silence? Just one guy yelling "daniel bryan." Even the announcers almost fell silent.






Thank God Ziggler showed up and injected a little life into the crowd.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Loser goes back to Mexico match.


Shame they can't both lose. Yeah Ziggler!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Ziggler is one funny fucker.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Dolph looks like a sex offender with a ponytail


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'M HERE TO SHO.....

*clicks power button off*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ziggler get off the mic please 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

wtf is this


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

where did the mood lighting go


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

the crowd dont know what to concentrate on.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*wtf is this? :lmao good lord.*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

remember how ballyhooed sin cara was?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I will die if Sin Cara gets a fucking pinfall over Del Taco. :lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

wow absolutely ZERROOOOOOOOOOOOO reaction


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> For those asking why people don't like Del Rio, the fact that he's been pushed to the moon since the start and almost 3 years later is still coming out to reactions like this is a good reason.


"I've got a great idea! Lets continue to push him!"

:vince5


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

What kind of fuckery is this?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok..


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Berbz said:


> Hey, even a broken clock is right twice a day.


Which explains The Shield & Wyatt family amiss the rest of the WWE's fuckery.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This whole thing doesn't work with Del Rio no selling it


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

INB4SINCARAROLLUPWIN


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you for talking over Zigglers joke. Cole and Lawler are morons


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ZIGGLER!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

DAT KICK


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

WATS HAPPENS


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' kick!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sin Cara can't even get a cheap win with interference!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ziggler is actually more heelish than Del Rio tonight.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

This is by far one of the weirdest promos


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shouldn't the referee call for the bell now?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok this sucks, hate when they do shit like this. Fans there cant decide whether to watch the match, Ziggler or at their phone for the wwe app.


----------



## WeirdFatGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

I JUST SAW A GERMAN SUPLEX


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

wow dolph getting booed


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ziggler :lmao that Superkick sounded incredible.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Palahniuk said:


> Dolph looks like a sex offender with a ponytail


So him teaming with AJ really does make total sense


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Ref call it?


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Hmm this match was good. no need for the distraction here...and match is over?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DAT KICK. Jesus Christ Del Rio

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Look at how dry his fucking hair is. I can't with this Ramen bastard.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So is the ref going to ring the bell?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you del rio


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> HAHAHA Not even Sin Cara can win with Ziggler interrupting.


:lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

del rio is in the right to attack ziggeler here, wwe just doesnt get this


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Well alrighty. The amount of buffoonery has reached new heights.

It's like watching a sequence of a Japanese television program, except much less spontaneous and entertaining.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

match is over lol, del rio wins by dq


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

So who wins the match?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

What an incompetent referee


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Sooooooo who won?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so the match is over?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

So no decision for that match? lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Another WWE cliché


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That was a good match, surprisingly.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Official have no idea what to do? That's a clear fucking DQ win for Del Rio.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Did... pages of the script... get ea... eaten?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

TripleG said:


> Shouldn't the referee call for the bell now?


Maybe Vince took it again


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

For all that may be confused. 

Alberto wins by disqualification since Ziggler laid his hands on Rio. 

.. I think. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

They're coming.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Wait, the match is over?

Lol.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

They're coming!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Wyatt Family is SO MAIN-EVENTING Raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I was thinking the same thing actually. They're going to be in the arena tonight, right?


Its only about an hour left they should be up soon.
Maybe they will interrupt the Vicki segement


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Punk closing the show?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Wyatts coming next?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*that's what we call folks a CLUSTERFUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :vince5


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Time to bring out the :buried. :HHH2 :vince2 Stephanie, Vickie, Brad up next


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Isn't Ziggler supposed to be a Face?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

What the fuck was that mess?

fpalm


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Very surprised this isn't ending the show. Perhaps the Wyatts aren't interrupting then.. 

I imagine the vignettes are just the way they're introducing the Wyatts to us tonight.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

wonder what will become of Vickie. Hard to believe she's actually been in WWE longer than Eddie was


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Job Evaluation? Isn't this when the women are meant to suck Vince's dick to keep their job.. How the fuck are they gonna make that PG?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

The Winner is

:cena:


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

That's surprising. Was sure that Vickie's segement will end the show.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Buckley said:


> They're coming.


BO'S COMING

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm starting to think Punk vs Orton main events with Wyatt interfering.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> This whole thing doesn't work with Del Rio no selling it


it also doesnt help that ziggler is acting the jerk and interupting a match, make speople sympathetic to del rio


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Someone should really have told Sin Cara to stop wrestling while Ziggler was on the mic fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> For all that may be confused.
> 
> Alberto wins by disqualification since Ziggler laid his hands on Rio.
> 
> ...


It should be a no contest since ADR hit Ziggler first, Ziggler was just defending himself


----------



## WeirdFatGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> That was a good match, surprisingly.


I wouldn't say good. I would say... Not bad


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh so we're just going to act like that match has no ending and not announce the outcome? 

Modern Wrestling trope.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lmao
> 
> What the fuck was that mess?
> 
> fpalm


WWE Creative strikes again. :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I guess the match will continue on Smackdown?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Wyatt Family interrupting Vickie evaluation shit?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Well alrighty. The amount of buffoonery has reached new heights.
> 
> It's like watching a sequence of a Japanese television program, except much less spontaneous and entertaining.


Agreed


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, what was the result of the match?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I really hope that reporter with the Wyatts is Matt Striker and he comes back brainwashed after having been fired


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> I'm starting to think Punk vs Orton main events with Wyatt interfering.


How original.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Taco Bell commercial follows a Del Rio match... apropos as a motherfucker.*


----------



## Dark-Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

Mexican chef in the Taco Bell commercial just shameless


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> I'm starting to think Punk vs Orton main events with Wyatt interfering.


sounds good to me. would definitely make an impact


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> Wyatt Family is SO MAIN-EVENTING Raw.


NAH...I seriously doubt it...i'd be willing to bet they're up in the next 10 min (Y)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

x78 said:


> Someone should really have told Sin Cara to stop wrestling while Ziggler was on the mic fpalm


And he cant use the excuse i dont speak english, Del could have told him in spanish


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I hate these fucking job evaluations.

I remember the one where Vince treated Vickie like a five year old and manipulated her into screwing over Ziggler before his match vs Cena, for some reason. It was painful to watch.

More McMahon bullshit incoming.

They should just get rid of ALL General Managers.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok Wyatts might interfere here :mark: we all know last time something like this happened Vince got F5'd. Could see HHH and Vince getting destroyed here.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> BO'S COMING
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


RUN


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Why aren't some of you realising that all these vignettes are all we are getting of the Wyatt Family tonight...

You think they'd just continue showing these vignettes of them and suddenly have them on TV?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Daiko said:


> Job Evaluation? Isn't this when the women are meant to suck Vince's dick to keep their job.. How the fuck are they gonna make that PG?


Vickie about to get down on her knees and bark. Now that's bitchin'!


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Wyatt family will become the Godwins Version 2.0


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wyatt's to interrupt this segment :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> I guess the match will continue on Smackdown?


You know it! :cena5


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Punk vs Orton as Main Event of the night :mark:


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I'm starting to think Punk vs Orton main events with Wyatt interfering.


I would put a good chance on it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao Rio whooped Ziggler's ass. Cringe worthy.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

what happened to the board of directors?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*#Ravens*


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

That was a clusterfuck. 

A) Why did the commentators insist on talking over Ziggler?
B) Why did Sin Cara continue to awkwardly wrestle?
C) What was the result?

Very odd.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

RAY RICE


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Next to Ray Rice LMAO


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Wyatt family kidnaps Ray Rice and converts him.

#followtheravens


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Really? You're bragging about beating fucking Dateline Friday in social media? That's so fucking sad.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Heh, his last name is food.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

They show that smack down dyk every single Monday night


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Berbz said:


> Very surprised this isn't ending the show. Perhaps the Wyatts aren't interrupting then..
> 
> I imagine the vignettes are just the way they're introducing the Wyatts to us tonight.


It would probably make more sense to have them attack someone after MITB. But, :side:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

We need the final Wyatt vignette yet


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Show sucks, only good things were Bryan/Sheamus/ Mark Henry and that little backstage seg with the heel MitB peeps.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Taco Bell commercial follows a Del Rio match... apropos as a motherfucker.*


Well his matches are usually full of filler, so........


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Vince about to make Vickie strip and bark like a dog.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YOU SAY THAT SAME GODDAMN THING EVERY WEEK!!! 

I don't give a fuck if Smackdown was the most Socially Active show.


----------



## xzombiecowzx (Jul 8, 2013)

I'll just assume it was a DQ.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Cena didn't have his back turned and he provoked Henry. Michael Cole you twat


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Taco Bell commercial follows a Del Rio match... apropos as a motherfucker.*


Haha!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

He doesn't forgive
He doesn't forget










Bo is love, Bo is life

*RUN*


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I get it!

Wyatt vignettes today to show more character.
Surprise attack a MITB.
Raw debut in Brooklyn


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

If they don't debut in the McMahon segment, then CM Punk will reform the Straight Edge Society but much darker with the Wyatt Family.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

MILF STEPH! OLD MAN VINCE! SHORT HAIRED HHH!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, that Del Rio/Sin Cara match will continue on SD...


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I better get a Wyatt debut after sitting through all this McMahon bullshit.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUU'RE FIIIIIIIIIIIRED


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Maddox will become the new GM of Raw and we will enter the era of Maddox


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

YOU'REEEEEEEEEE FIRED!!!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

KEEP VICKI!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Triple H McMahon


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I call that a cheap shot" 

Of course you did Cole. He hit Cena! And that is always wrong. 

Time to watch the McMahons bully around Vickie some more and jerk each other off!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why dont they just all him Paul now


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

HHH with that burying talk.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at Triple H mocking McMahon walk.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Did anyone else see triple h walk :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

2000 Raw all over again with that entrance. I just marked a little.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bring out Ego (HHH), Bitch (steph), and grapefuits (vince) so we can get this over with.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at this clown show of a family.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

LOL @ HHH Walking like Vince.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Trips doing that power walk

:HHH2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This shit is gonna be just as bad as The Apprentice


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH and dat' walk. :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Pointless to fire her


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Vince heel turn incoming, perhaps?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Wyatt's better show up during this.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

This better be a stable Entrance in WWE 2K14 or No buy


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol at the HHH powerwalk getting cut off by Vince. :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Michael Cole on thin ice there with that "perhaps"


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Vickie is getting buried 3 times at once :vince2


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Wow. Triple H not coming out to his own entrance. Vince won. :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince is God!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

H with dat jobber entrance :vince2


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince sucking up :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sack Vickie, Promote Mad Brad.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Reporter in the house...

inc A&8s kidnapping


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Get ready for the McMahon's vs The Wyatt Family :mark:


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Shovel Man practicing his vince walk for the future


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That music will always take me back to 1999. 

Leave the memories alone


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

And here we go !!!!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Vince is crazy :lmao


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Bischoff Jr to be the new GM 10 years after his dad?


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

vince begging for a pop. lmao


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

MCMAHON HEMSLEY FACTION.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Trips coming out to Vince's music. Now that's what I call a real burial

:HHH2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Will the Wyatt debut crash the forums like Henrys speech did :hmm:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Triple H not happy cause he didn't get his music


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hunter doing the power walk


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Please don't disappoint us


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:HHH2 is gonna :buried Vickie.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

PISS BREAK!!!!!!!


----------



## WeirdFatGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone see HHH there?! lol



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

At times like this, I realize that the Mute Button is my friend.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

HHH's not happy.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

It's managing supervisor...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I will always mark for Vince's music.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Someone tell Trips he's doing it wrong. He needs to let his hair grow out, not cut it lower

DEM HEAD WRINKLES


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Triple H is here yes yes yes. All u get up and cheer for him


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol if she passes.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

DAT STABLE ENTRANCE! The shovels are out full force now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Run.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Vince to Turn Heel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HHH :lmao


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hunter's like you are so buried.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Really don't know how Vince and Steph manage to comb their hair in order to cover up the horns on their heads.

Cunts.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Vince: The fuck is an app anyway?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Vickie is going to get fired wwe style, Triple H will spinebuster her through the table then do his pose


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

They should have a panel discussion on Steph and her pick of WWE writers.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think Wyatt Family coming out and destroying the McMahon's would have a bigger impact than attacking Punk and Orton.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Steph is such an asshole.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Sometimessss, I feel bad for Vickie lol. Just a LIL bit.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Shane is the only McMahon that matters. Fuck this segment.


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Wyatt Family to destroy the McMahon's. That'd be nice. This is cringeworthy lol


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Vince looks medicated.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HHH and Steph love the WWE App as if it were their own child...they even taught it how to :buried Tout!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

BORING BORING BORING BORING BORING BORING


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why is HHH reminding me of retarded Kurt Angle


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I just :lmao at Triple H's face lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

High quality entertainment :lmao Fire the bitch now.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Shouldn't Vince be sitting in the middle? :lol


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

lol @ Triple H's face.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I really hope this has a point.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why are they doing this to us?


WHY?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

They're coming.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Vince back to the comb over parted hair-do.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


>


Fuck Yeah!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn no reaction for the mention of The Rock


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I miss Shane McMahon


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

:HHH2 with his :HHH2 face


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Stop booing her! the poor woman is pouring out her heart!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why is this happening


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Vince and that....."what the fuck is this" face. :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I love HHH's face. :lol

:HHH2


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

So are Vince & them gonna act like Vickie is at fault for some of the horrible TV programming that WWE has put out the past year? :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Did she just say she inspired Taker to return?:HHH2


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok. So what to say. Brock lesnar going save vicki's job?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Brock Lesnar makes you money you twats.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stephanie is unbearable.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wooooow Stephanie is annoying.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

You have Triple H and Vince there and they let Steph and her shit self talk? :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Managing supervisor steph. Damn didn't your creative write that shit?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't think Vickie has kayfabe done a bad job. I dislike the McMahons for being cunty to Vickie.
They're acting like bullies and heels.

What happened to B A Star?

:vince3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So will they finally explain the difference between Supervising GM and GM?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YES, you dumb bitch.


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

YES it was a GREAT idea for business, you bimbo moron!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*TNA GUTCHECK >>>>> THIS.* :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Didn't HHH want to fight Brock? Not Vicky's fault Steph


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like HHH let Steph borrow his shovel.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:brock needs to F5 Stephanie, annoying bitch


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Brock Lesnar = ratings and ppv buys, you dumb bitch.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> Shane is the only McMahon that matters. Fuck this segment.


You're damn right.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Too bad there is nobody to give Steph a job review, she fucking sucks


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This is just awful. Couldn't they have Punk vs Orton now so I could turn it off and move on?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Awaiting Vince to interrupt Vickie with his legendary "shut up" :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*These segments are the worst.*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I wish Shane was still around.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

A feat to accomplish so little with so much


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Steph can you fire yourself from head of creative save us from this shit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat color blocking.
Them done eyebrows.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Maddox conspiring behind Vickie back and becomes the new GM of Raw. 

Wyatt convert Vickie, adding to the cult.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If I were a producer or a writer for the WWE, I'd be sitting backstage right now thinking "Why are we doing this?".


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:vince :brock alliance


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

How the fuck is Brock destroying Vince Vickie's fault. Rock could've done it ffs.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'd fire Vickie just for the fact that she looks like she's about to hit up half price drafts night at the bar


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Imagine having to work with that bitch every day, no wonder creative sucks.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

No steph its not brock lesner...its BROOOOCCCKKK LLEESSNNNER


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:vince5


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Vince - Fk' what these two next to me think. :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brad Maddox is so cool.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody else want Shane O'Mac to pull a Richard III?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

FAMILY ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Vince is the GOAT


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

What happened to Stephanie's voice? She is unbearable to listen to. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince breaking the 4th wall


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

:HHH:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Please don't be bringing up HHH/Lesnar ... please for the love of God. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> That music will always take me back to 1999.
> 
> Leave the memories alone


*sniffs*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Vince is out of touch in kayfabe land, too. Who knew.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DAT SHOVEL POP!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Wyatt Family is coming! :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"Family Entertainment" :vince


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Uh oh.....


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"Quality, wholesome family entertainment."

Yuck.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I think Wyatt Family coming out and destroying the McMahon's would have a bigger impact than attacking Punk and Orton.


Why not both? With the way Wyatt has been on twitter, I am expecting something quite significant. Whatever happens I'm confident I will be satisfied and waiting for more.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This is some must-watch tv right here.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This whole segment has me :lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

HHH BURIAL TIME!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

WHAT A BURYING!

:HHH2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bone-headed decisions like XFL :vince3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH2 :buried Vicke :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

HHH is as annoying as Steph lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Funny how Vince is critiquing other peoples' interpretations of 'quality'...

Here comes Hunter with that shovel...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :vince :brock alliance


Like the old days? :vince2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bring out the Wyatt Family!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This WWE universe nonsense.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*puts a mirror in front of HHH*


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Buried!!!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

17th mention of WWE UNIVERSE so far tonight. Brainwashed masses.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lol is this American Idol

How long will this segment be. It was stupid that they took this long to get a GM anyway. How long was she supposed to be supervisor


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

say you had xpac heat HHH, you can do it


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

They boo cena every week, your point


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

End this now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I DON'T GIVE A FLYING FUCK ABOUT THIS! 

I hope the Wyatt's show up and rape all of them.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

HHH with that chaperone style acting.


----------



## WeirdFatGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

I wanna hear HERE COMES THE MONEY!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

They weren't booing you in a good way. Slightly breakin dat fourth wall

:HHH2


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

DID THAT MOTHERFUCKER JUST SHIT TALK THE GOLDEN GIRLS THO?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Every time Steph appears I wish the crowd would drown her bitch ass out with "Shane-O-Mac!" chants


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

hey HHH. Atleast vickie gets a reaction unlike 98 percent of your roster.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WTF happened to steph
She went from a 7 to a 5
Damn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> "Quality, wholesome family entertainment."
> 
> Yuck.



Have to market to that 9% of the audience, right?

fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lights off, 'Hey, you wanna hear something really scary' rocking chair on ramp with that weird doll sat on it.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

A Lol.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dr.Boo said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Live's are gonna be in Waylon Mercy's hands... Know what I mean?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

HHH just buried the WWE. :lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

They weren't booing in a good way. What a moist asshole.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol Triple H is great I'm sorry I love corporate Triple H


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CENA GETS BOOED EVERY WEEK TOO YOU PRICK


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Shut the fuck up about the Golden Girls you bastard :sad:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So by HHH's logic Cena is getting fired too?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Triple H burying the shit out of Vince. :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Who boo's in a good way, HHH?

:lol :HHH2


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

How do you get booed in a good way?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Golden Girls are on 3 different channels, shithead.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Someone on twitter just called HHH "Bury Bonds"..I'm dying :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH hatin' on the golden girls.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

#firevicky, she sucks


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I didn't think I could hate the term WWE universe more than I already do...and yet, thanks to this segment, I do.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince got :buried :HHH2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Hunter bringing out the VOCAL SHOVEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

18 NO wait 19th WWE UNIVERSE mentions of the night. Old Hunter snuck two in there fast.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

triple h with that burial


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Stephanie's voice is up there to Trips...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> Bone-headed decisions like XFL :vince3


and that body building fed he did lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

He says that with Steph right next to him

lel


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Con27 said:


> How do you get booed in a good way?


:cena2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:buried ing vickie :HHH2


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

"IM THE BOSS!"


"NO, IM THE BOSS!"


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The last Wyatt family report vignette interrupting Vince, than coming down and destroying everybody.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Amber B said:


> The Golden Girls are on 3 different channels, shithead.


:lmao

If true, Trips just buried himself. :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This is too hilarious.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

can they Wyatt's come out pls.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tbh, only Vince's opinion matters


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Boooo-urns.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Boring.

Short sighted?! -_-


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

The Nose did not just get on TV and drag The Golden Girls?

Go fall off a ladder.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Wyatt, Shield.. Could one of you just kill a bitch right now?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Everyone needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H facepalmed :lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Triple H facepalm :lmao


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Amber B said:


> The Golden Girls are on 3 different channels, shithead.


I was waiting for this comment as soon as Hunter mentioned GG. Thank you. (Y)


----------



## WeirdFatGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

Why cant Vince do it himself, He owns the fucking place.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Almost wish I went to Raw tonight, JUST for the McMahons and Triple H

....but not really. lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that sounds a lot like cole and jerry on commentary


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I just don't even know anymore.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Where's lesnar when you actually need him?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Love how Stephanie is just sitting there. :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Getting better.....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Golden Girls are in syndication and making more money than half your roster Mr. Shovel!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

kisses your ass.

:HHH2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Emerald Flow said:


> HHH just buried the WWE. :lol


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Schrute_Farms said:


> 17th mention of WWE UNIVERSE so far tonight. Brainwashed masses.




they cant leave out the Remulak's, afterall


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Triple H acting like CM Punk?

:HHH2


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Just fire her ass already


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

In the end this is pointless..since the won't even matter..1 for 1 against..Steph won't vote..the end wast of time...pass


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

This segment :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This is setting up Heel Vince/"Face" Trips with their two pet wrestlers or Trips fighting a match for "control"
over the company that kayfabe has firmly established cannot change hands without the approval of a mysterious
and unknown amount of people that comprise a "board of directors."

Fuck this storyline.

:cornette


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

HHH calling out how stupid the whole GM thing is


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Boooo-urns.


They are saying Booooo-urns. Booooooo-urns.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Laughing too much at this segment :lol


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Someone on twitter just called HHH "Bury Bonds"..I'm dying :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao


Are we supposed to be cheering Triple H? BE A STAR guys :troll


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Stephanie is going to name herself general manager 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

This promo is amazing


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Does he mean Steph or Vickie?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HHH, your forehead is so rippley.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Shane needs to coast to coast all these fools


----------



## thrillz. (Feb 1, 2007)

Lmao at "Bury Bonds"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is horrible.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Keep Vicki!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think we're definitely meant to be reading between the lines here....


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't hinge this all on the decision of a woman! Its been all downhill since they got the right to vote!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Talking about kissing ass huh HHH :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have no problem with McTittens either just end the segment already Plz


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

why are they so entertaining lmao


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I wish they were evaluating Stephanies job.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, based on Triple H's logic Cena is getting fired, too?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This is stupid


----------



## Dark-Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

Am raw to compete with golden girls


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

This is fucking boring.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

please we need Wyatt family now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good God, is this still going?!?!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

the WWE APP holds all the power. :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I love this segment everyone who hates this angle doesn't know entertainment :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Vince is gold hahahah


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fucking hell. The App.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

"Not in the good way"..was those "YOU TAPPED OUT" chants for you after you lost in the good way?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

FUCK OFF.


----------



## WeirdFatGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

Aaaaaaabd shes fired.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

WWE UNIVERSE

WWE APP

WWE UNIVERSE DECIDES ON WWE APP EXCLUSIVE WWE APP


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

the almighty APP


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Waste of 15 minutes :lol Lets go to the APP! :lol


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

And by put up with does he mean anal?


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

What the fuck am I watching?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How desperate can you be? Oof.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

rigged


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

The APP is the new GM!!!!

APP: "It was me, Vince, it was me all along!"


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Just happen to have that in waiting didn't you


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Letting the WWE App decide executive decisions. :vince3

I wish they'd do that for all booking decisions.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

oh i wonder what the app wanted


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Thought it would be more lopsided....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Triple H laughing. :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lol I almost thought they'd fix it and have Vickie win.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> I think we're definitely meant to be reading between the lines here....


As in the lines on :HHH 's forehead?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

And the crowd goes wild!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The WWE APP as GM.

Calling it now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Letting the public have a say. Like giving the detonator of a bomb to a monkey.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

The summer of WWE App. :vince3


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

lol surprised that many people even voted in her favor


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THE FUCKING APP

Even trips can't stop laughing at how stupid this shit is


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

The exclusive WWE app you guys..


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Wasn't that the fucking point in the first place?? Fucking stupid


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I voted pass

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

FUCK THIS SHOW 
FUCK THIS COMPANY
FUCK THIS SHIT
:cornette


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Dat heat


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Bury Bonds haha :lmao


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Did I hear... puppet?

:henry1


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

VICKY!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

The fucking app...my god


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Only good thing about this segment is how gorge Vickie's top is. Hook a sister up, yo.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

25% seems a bit high ... the fix is in


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The App just :buried Vickie! :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Vickie is gold :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

YOOUUUURRRREEE........


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WWE App is the new Chairman of WWE


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Triple H corpsing like hell.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Triple H laughing lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, that's all folks. McMahon's shutting this shit down.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

She'll be back


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"VIVA LA RAZAAAAAA!"


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The WWE APP with that :buried. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

NA NA NA NA HEY HEY HEY GOODBYE!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

pop


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

out comes teddy long

LEts have a tag team match

hhh and steph vs vince and vicki


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Did Stephanie just need to have Vince mouth those two words to her? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Seriously? at least let Vince say it properly. YOOOUUU'RRREEE FIIIIIIIIRRRREEEED


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow. All that just to fire Vickie Guereero. 

Any fucks to give? I got none. You could have handled it in a quick backstage segment. Just saying.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh no, without a managing director, we're left with just a Chairman, a COO, and a Head of Creative. RUDDERLESS SHIP


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

B a star kids


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

WWE Universe sucks.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

If Triple H isn't going to pedigree somebody I will damn it.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Very little wrestling tonight..


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAT DOES THIS MEAN FOR BRAD MADDOX


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Finally this hag will be off my television


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Youuuuuuu'reeeeee firrrred :vince5


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I used to like Stephanie.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

The ghost of :eddie about to come out


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

WHERE THE FUCK ARE HE WYATT'S?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Come on Wyatt family.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Heyman for GM.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

this is just... fpalm


Can't the Wyatt family just come out yet?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Vickie pulling a Christian


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

dan the marino said:


> Did Stephanie just need to have Vince mouth those two words to her? :lmao :lmao :lmao


he actually said "don't you do it"


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I've got two words for ya, Vickie!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I was hoping somebody would save Vicki.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

NA NA NA NA NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HEY HEY HEYY
GOOOOOOOOOOODBYE


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm watching this with a smile on my face. Great job! Well done...ha ha


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

This sucks. Bring out Bray before I turn this shit off.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

The GOAT heel </3


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:lmao HHH buried the entire roster.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bout damn time shes gets fired


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Screwing up that Eddie/Rey ladder match spot finally came back to bite her in the ass.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

This is the most blatantly unethical job dismissal I've ever witnessed.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Well this was the worst segment of the night. Unless something crazy happens.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Look at the clowns.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

This is 15 minutes of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Mister Hands said:


> Oh no, without a managing director, we're left with just a Chairman, a COO, and a Head of Creative. RUDDERLESS SHIP


Anarchy motherfucker unk


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> I've got two words for ya, Vickie!


:lmao


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Bullshit...
Unless...?
REGAL FOR GM! REGAL FOR GM! REGAL FOR GM!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

THIS IS AN INJUSTICE!

:ambrose2 :reigns :rollins


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please make maddox GM!!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Do it for Eddie.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Steph & HHH look like they're corpsing :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The fuck is this :lol


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

We need Mr. Excitement back. People Power!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Vince can make the decision ffs


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Bye Bye Vickie" These fucking dorks. 

She needs to come back as Rita Repulsa's sister.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Heel vince

:vince2


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

This is utter shit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> The ghost of :eddie about to come out


I'm going to hell for laughing at this. :lmao


----------



## WeirdFatGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

This crowd is not Being A Star


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DAT HEEL TURN


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince being a heel again is marvelous.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Imagine if Vicky is a Wyatt?...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:vince5 HEEL VINCE!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

WOOOOOOHHH

VINCE FULL TURN!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:vince3


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

THANK YOU APP


please no more of Vicki..


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

lOL.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Vince going full heel!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Vince just tell these two to get fucked and do what you want.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Vince and dem' shoes!


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

uh oh Vince turning on the fans.


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

GOAT HEEL MR MCMAHON


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Heel Vince


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Vince doing what he does best


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

killacamt said:


> he actually said "don't you do it"


Ah that makes more sense. That's a relief. I was going to say...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This is fucking pathetic fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Classic heel Vince


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

someone thought this whole segment up, someone thought it would be a good idea, entertaining

someone else approved it


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Vince is turning heel!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Heel Vince.
ME GUSTA


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This is awful. Now we're going to hear from Vince: "YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUU'REEEEEE REEEEEEEEEEE-HIREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!"


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Corporate Vince is back


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

FUCK YEAH BRAD MADDOX AS RAW GM


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy fuck here we go.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

NO! NO! NO!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Maddox!!!!


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

BRAD MADDOX!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Brad Maddox is GM :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

HELL YEAH BITCHES


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

BAHAHAH


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:yes


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

MADDOX!


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Why do I think that's how Vince really feels about the audience.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

YES :lmao MADDOX


----------



## xzombiecowzx (Jul 8, 2013)

What???


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo! Not the Brad!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

YES!!!!!!! YES!!!! YES!!!! 
Ita maddox!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THA FUCK!?!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at Brad Maddox.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

OH HELL YEAH!!!!!


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

YES.

Maddox rules.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

THE AGE OF MADDOX IS UPON US!!!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

BRAD MADDOX DAT GM

:mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Wooooooo! Brad is the GM!


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

Maddox?!?!? oh god...


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Brad Maddox the GM of Raw. Surely this can't be worst then Mike Adamle. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is this still going?


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

vicky belongs in a zoo... or better yet... a museum.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MADDOX!!!! :mark:


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Maddox? Wow


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Terrible


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Who?! :lawler


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Robb Stark in charge. D:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

HAHAHAHHA YEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHA


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Omg... Vickie chillax


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

BRAD GOAT GM MADDOX IN THE HIZZLE~!


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Bischoff JR is the new Raw GM..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:russo 

DAT SWERVE!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Brad Maddox huh, interesting


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

YEEEAH LET'S GO BRAD! :clap


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

YES BRAD MADDOX GOAT GM.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Yay Brad


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Maddox? Fuck off. Give me Regal as GM and I'll never say another word against RAW again..


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

BRAD FUCKING MADDOX


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

MADDOX!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I wish it were Big Johnny!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This motherfucker.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I CAN'T.... I FUCKING CAN'T


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

BRAD MADDOX !!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :yes :yes


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Oh, god damn it Hunter. I fucking knew it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"Who?" :cole3


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssss!!!!! Maddox get in :mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Maddox :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

MADDOX!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

FUCKING MADDOX


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

At least it's not Hornswoggle...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bad Maddoxine


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol What the fk' is this?!


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Cannot stop laughing.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

lol at Cole saying "Who?"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Eric Bischoff 2.0 is the new GM! :jay2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Summer of Maddox? :clap


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, shit! Brad Maddox is the new RAW GM?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

And the oscar goes to...


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Maddox... meh... but for a second I thought he was going to bring back John Laurinatis, so thank fuck for that.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I get to see Maddox's booty every week? 

VICTORY!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh God no....


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

MAD-OX IN CHARGE FROM NOW ON YOU GOD DAMN MOTHER FUCKERS


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

This Grandpa Vince fuckery going on right now. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Lord Flvcko said:


> BRAD FUCKING MADDOX


L FUCKING O FUCKING L


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it just me or does maddox look like a young eric bischoff right there


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Greatest segment of the modern era. Game-changing.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SAVE US Y2LAURANITIS!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fired but she'll still be walking around backstage next Monday for some reason.

LOL Maddox


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:fpalm this fucking segment


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What a shit segment. I should have just turned the sound off since I didn't miss anything.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't worry, Maddox will be fired as GM in a month


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

GM Maddox :mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

THE ERA OF MADDOX


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So we go from a heel boss to a heel boss and the matches will be booked the exact same way they've been booked for the last 15 years and they'll act like it is either brilliant or stupid depending on what kind of story they want to tell while also tying in obvious favortism towards the heels for no other reason than the boss is a heel and has to favor the heels. 

Yeah, fuck this.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

He's been GM for 20 seconds and I'm vomiting at the look of Maddox's face like he just pooped in the Kiddie pool.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I could be the Raw GM. Pick me Coach I'm ready.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Maddox as GM :mark:


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Was just hoping for Maddox to pop a huge smile there


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I think we've actually seen how WWE fills out the creative team.

"Hey random dude just standing there, you're hired."


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

"It's Always Sunny"'s Ronald "Mac" McDonald is your new Raw General Manager!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Maddox as GM= all of the divas getting violated.

This company is a damn mess in the worse way possible.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

lol Johnny Ace would have been hilarious


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Inb4 Brad Maddox hires Vickie as his assistant. :lol


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

This Raw is fucking Gold and we still haven't had Punk vs. Orton or Wyatt Debut


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Maddox needs to turn all Tyrant on these people !


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Can't wait for the next Wyatt vignette now :mark:


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

It sucks to be the person who's watching who actually does bag groceries at Shop-Rite :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Vince putting his coat on Vickie made me mark lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WWF?!? Oh, wait.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was pretty bad.

It's great to see heel-Vince back though. And Maddox's reaction was hilarious.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

So, so shit.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

If there was ever a right time for this - YES! YES! YES!
Brad Maddox FTW!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Brad as GM :mark:


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Hahaha Brad's face.


----------



## Celestineee (Jun 18, 2013)

WOHOOOO!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hopefully Maddox turns into a tyrant GM.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED????

:vince3


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

I like the idea. I like to see if he can get over. I'm looking forward to it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Maddox is garbage but still better than Vickie. Unfortunately Vickie will probably be his assistant.


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Mick Foley's latest tweet:



> Um, was @VinceMcMahon unaware that I'm not busy on Monday nights?


:lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I thought Vince was gonna announce himself as GM of RAW. That would have been the best decision WWE has made in a while.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Age of Maddox!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I just marked as hard as I did when The Rock returned for Maddox becoming the GM


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Be a Star


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Striker said:


> It sucks to be the person who's watching who actually does bag groceries at Shop-Rite :lmao


On the contrary, it means *YOU TOO CAN BECOME THE GENERAL MANAGER OF MONDAY NIGHT RAWWWWWWWWW*


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Lighten up guys, it's wrestling


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

KramerDSP said:


> "It's Always Sunny"'s Ronald "Mac" McDonald is your new Raw General Manager!!


MAC! MAC! MAC! MAC! and his assistant Charlie Day


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Maddoxx does look like a young Eric Bischoff..but what a letdown...Maddox mic skills are fpalm


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Holy shit, Maddox's reaction was priceless.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

The segment was worth it for heel Vince and Maddox da GOAT.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I miss the Bischoff GM years. Those were the days.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was one embarrassing segment.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

deserves it again


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Maddoxx does look like a young Eric Bischoff..but what a letdown...Maddox mic skills are fpalm


He's so bad that he's good.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WELCOME TO THE ERA OF MADDOX!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Lord Flvcko said:


> BRAD FUCKING MADDOX


GOAT GIF RIGHT HERE


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This is too much, too fucking much.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I am loving these developmens! And that folks makes Maddox a star overnight.

Bray, Luke, Eric... You're up.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> I could be the Raw GM. Pick me Coach I'm ready.


We're going to have to see you in a pair of slacks first.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Its sad that all this makes me miss the laptop.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

I really thought he was going to say Jack Tunney for a moment.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> He's so bad that he's good.


This. He's just awkwardly entertaining


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

all in all... said:


> deserves it again


Dat McMahon effect.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

FUCK THAT GIGGLING PEDO LAWLER. AND HIS FUCKBUDDY COLE. EVERY TIME THEY OPEN THEIR CUNT MOUTHS I CRINGE.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lets usher in the new era of Maddox!!


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Maddox is gm AND all we have gotten is these damn vignettes i'm sick and tired of waiting they just missed a chance at gold with the evaluation segment i'm not gonna finish the raw theres no point


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

If Laurinaitis came back I literally would have shut the TV off. He, above any wrestling personality I've ever seen (even ADR), I literally can not stand to watch.

Something actually intrigues me about Maddox... I'm interested to see what happens with him in a bigger role.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I fucking love Maddox. I thought Vickie was def dragging him down thought


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

First RAW GM, next stop President of The United States! Maddox for President!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


>


AND HERE'S ANOTHER HIT, BURY BONDS


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Maddox is so EROTIC


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

hanzou666 said:


> Age of Maddox!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

So when is Bray coming?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I hope they turn this into Brad Maddox being shockingly competent, neutral and fair as a GM. That's something we haven't seen yet with the exception of Bischoff in the last month or two of his reign.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

So the Wyatts to interrupt Punk/Orton and lay out both.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Hardy sighting!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey Teddy, how long did it take for YOU to go from referee to general manager?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

These RVD promos are boss. It's actually getting me pumped.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

My favorite match ever.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jeff sold that shit out of that :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

When wrestling was good.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lord Flvcko said:


> BRAD FUCKING MADDOX


:lmao :lmao :lmao Repped you :clap


----------



## Dark-Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

Actually enjoyed that segment lighten up people like that one guy said its wrestling


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

ROB VAN DAM ONE OF A KIND

A man whose gimmick is named purely for his resemblance to a famous actor

ONE OF A KIND


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

TLV IV. Ah, good times.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fuck a duck this shit is still going!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Maddoxx does look like a young Eric Bischoff..but what a letdown...Maddox mic skills are fpalm


I don't think they are that bad, he just has his own odd style going. It will be interesting to see what he does. But thank god, Vickie was stale


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can I have Hardy instead since, you know, he's actually motivated right now?

And I'd splooge.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Maddox is already a better GM than Mike Adamle.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

in b4 Vince makes her his personal assistant


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

i miss those red raw ring ropes!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Lord Flvcko said:


>


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

SWEAT PATCH


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT MCMAHON ARMPIT STAIN.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

LMAO. Love Maddox.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

From Foley, Regal, and Bischoff....

To Adamle, Vickie, and Maddox....


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Vince with the sweaty pits


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Rob Van Damme with TNA: "This guy is fat and lazy and old and slow. He's a drunk and a pothead and hasn't had one good match.
Fuck RVD. I don't care if I ever see him again."

25 WWE video packages later: ROB VAN DAMN I AM MARKING OUT! WALK! RE...SPECT! ONE OF A KIND! THE WHOLE FUCKING SHOW! 8*D :mark: 8*D :mark:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Maddox is so awkward and unfunny


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice pit stains


----------



## DaleVersion1.0 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: After tonights raw we will be saying...*

'All hail maddox'


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Vicki and Vince so going to hook up..*tries not to vomit*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Vickie going nuts :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SHE REAL MAD!!!!*


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The fuckery continues. :rofl


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BE A STAR!!!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I feel like I'm watching Jurassic Park with Vickie's screams. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was like watching my grandma try to beat me up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

talk about being a poor sport vicky


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DAWMN, THAT FUCKING VOICE.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fucking Banshee... Bitches better call Shepard!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

argh


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lord Flvcko said:


>


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ruin my jacket. Lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

That was her mating call


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Latino Heat


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That voice. Christ.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Vickie is angry at Maddox because VINCE hired him? :lol


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

This show has been fucking excruciating.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Vickie was calling AJ an immature little girl who needed anger management a while ago right?

Just checking.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:lmao You're ruining my Jacket


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Vickie attacking Brad? DAT LOGIC


Did Vince just say "you're wrinkling my jacket"?!?! :lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Since when did Vince care so much about Vickie?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> Maddox is so awkward and unfunny


Hence, some folks here liking him..


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

For the love of God they better not book Bryan to be heelish during this match


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince's jacket, dammit :vince5


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This RAW is turning into a chore. Dam you putting the Wyatts on last so I have to continue watching


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Perhaps she'll become GM again if she joins the Kiss My Ass club. :vince :vince3


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

My mom came out of her room because she thought I was watching porn after listening to Vickie's screams fpalm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Obese Turtle said:


> They show that smack down dyk every single Monday night


*What are you talking about?*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Ugh.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

NathWFC said:


> This show has been fucking excruciating.


What are you talking about? This is fucking gold man


----------



## Dark-Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

Still a peep!!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


>


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Missed the first two hours, hows the show been and what's happened


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Did Lawler just say War Zone? :vince5


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Great, a Kane match.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao his minitron was MCGILLICUTTY.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Did Christian's titantron just read Michael McGillicutty?


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

LMAO WHO ELSE SAW THEM PUT MICHAEL MCGILLICUTTY UP DURING CHRISTIANS ENTRANCE


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Michael McGillicutty :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Michael McGillicutty titantron. :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Michael McGillicutty! :lmao :lmao


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

MICHAEL MCGILICUTY


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Mcgullicutty graphic haha...


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

MICHAEL MCGILLICHRISTIAN!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Christian is so not over as a face.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Captain Charisma!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

MICHAEL MCGILLICUTTY LMAO


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Did anyone else see the Michael McGillicutty graphic?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

When the fuck are we seeing the Wyatt Family? For fuck sake. I don't want them to interrupt the ME.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Did that say McGillicuty for a second?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Michael McGillicutty :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Captain Charisma :mark:


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Maddox is perfect in his role. He could have his own spinoff sitcom.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

It's Chr......Michael McGillicuty


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Michael Mcgillicutty titantron for Christian. :fpalm


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

HAHAHAHA Michael McGillicutty!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> For the love of God they better not book Bryan to be heelish during this match


He already had his match.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Did that just say Michael McGillicutty on Christian's titantron?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Michael Mcguillicutty?


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Did the titantron just say Michael Mcgilicutty?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm not gay, but Brad Maddox is pretty bangable.

Best buns on TV?


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

haha Christian with McGuiliticuty graphics


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

fucked up titantron haha it said Mcguilicuty


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lol Christian comes out to McGuillicutty's screen. They're fucking up tonight


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

3 hours is too long


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Christian should win this. having him lose to Orton and Kane back to back would suck


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Christian is now Michael McGuilicutty. It looks like the Genesis of Christian has begun


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol screen botch :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SZilla said:


> *Did Christian's titantron just read Michael McGillicutty?*


*YES* :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

AHAHA Chritian Curtis Mcgillicutty.. FUCK WWE you're asking for the next BotchaMania episode.


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

Titantron botch


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Did the monkeys in the back just play the old Mcgillicutty trons? fpalm


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Did anyone see michael mcgillicutty names pop up in the background during Christians music before it was actually changed? lol


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Who else saw the titantron botch of Mcgilliicuttty when Christian came out?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CHRISTIAN! :mark:


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

Christian gets absolutely no reaction anymore.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Michael Mcguilicutty :lmao

Tell me they didn't just fuck that up, why the hell do they even have that still? That's not his name anymore, why would that even pop up? :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Did I just see Michael McGillicutty's (not Curtis Axel's, Michael McGillicutty's) back-tron show up when Christian walked out or am I just seeing things? :argh:

EDIT ~ I'm not crazy. This fucking company. :lmao


----------



## christastrophe (Feb 20, 2013)

Stad said:


> :lmao his minitron was MCGILLICUTTY.


Came in to ask if anyone else noticed that!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Migilicty's tron. Looks like Vince hired some TNA technicians.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Was Vickie laughing at the end there?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Obese Turtle said:


> They show that smack down dyk every single Monday night


This just had to be quoted. :cole3


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Missed the first two hours, hows the show been and what's happened


Shit. You haven't missed The Wyatt's yet.

You're lucky.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *What are you talking about?*


Dyk = did you know


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Did you guys see the McGuillicutty trons?? Haha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I'm not gay, but Brad Maddox is pretty bangable.
> 
> Best buns on TV?


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I hope that is a running gag on errors running wild since Maddox is new GM :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Wyatt Family taking out CM Punk and Orton can be gold.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

God, this blows. :shaq


----------



## xzombiecowzx (Jul 8, 2013)

Kane vs Christian, I'm torn.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Maddox isn't qualified to be GM? 

Is that compared to the normal standards of such a position or to the schmucks they put in charge all the time like Vickie, Adamle, AJ, or a goddamn computer?


----------



## We're Coming2013 (Jun 21, 2013)

Michael Mcgillicutty hahahahaha


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

MICHAEL MCGILLICUTTY :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Quintana said:


> Christian gets absolutely no reaction anymore.


I know. They people in the back are even confusing him with Michael Mcguilicutty


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Christian is now Michael McGillicutty :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

can they finish the wyatt video stuff? i was interested


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Is there some reason we've seen neither hide nor hair of Dean Ambrose?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Missed the first two hours, hows the show been and what's happened


literally nothing of consequence


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dat titantron just pulled a Sin Cara


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Fandango and Barett had better reactions than Christian...

WWE faces just can't get over


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

xzombiecowzx said:


> Kane vs Christian, I'm torn.


That makes two of us.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Michael McGillicutty.
Who? :heyman :cole3


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome Back Christian - Buried by tron!


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Christian or Michael McGillicutty?


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

The crowd is dead


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> Shit. You haven't missed The Wyatt's yet.
> 
> You're lucky.


You know they're not debuting tonight, right?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

have the wyatts debuted yet??


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Oh Maddox isn't qualified to be GM?
> 
> Is that compared to the normal standards of such a position or to the schmucks they put in charge all the time like Vickie, Adamle, AJ, or a goddamn computer?


:vince3 Not just any computer...It was a Mac!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Lawler is #CaptainMcGillicutty trending?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow they just mess up Christian's Minitron


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm going to make some food. When I get back, can we please have sorted out amongst ourselves that yes, the thingy was McGillicutty's thingy thingy


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

If it wasn't for this forum wwe and tna would be unwatchable. I love you guys....even the assholes lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Christian is so not over as a face.


Nope.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

It would be nice for Kane to win this..even though I like both guys.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Obese Turtle said:


> They show that smack down dyk every single Monday night


Who/what are you talking about?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*In before someone blames the lack of a pop for Christian on Michael McGillicuty.*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The show has been good so far.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wyatts attacking the two most over faces is good for heat but, predictable


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL at WWE trending. Way to go Twitterverse! (Y)


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I miss over two hours of Raw only to tune in to Vickie's shrieking :argh:

This crowd is really dead for this Kane/Christian match too.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Love how they disregard Cena's loss.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Calling it now the Wyatt family will interfere during Orton vs Punk.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dr.Boo said:


>


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

nobody really cares about chrissy anymore

time has passed


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Vickie segment killed this crowd stone cold dead.

:austin

I thought they were quiet for Sin Cara/ADR.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I do love this thread.

Mainly because 3/4s of the people in it are being forced to watch Raw tonight, always entertaining to see!


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

God. I hate twitter and wrestling together.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

the crowd went to sleep hard


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

> #yourfired


my god


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asenath said:


> Is there some reason we've seen neither hide nor hair of Dean Ambrose?


Because, sadly, he's winning the MITB, and they never give the winner of the matches momentum right before the PPV, but they're not willing to job him out.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

THANOS said:


> Did the monkeys in the back just play the old Mcgillicutty trons? fpalm


That's because it's Christian.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Matches like these serve no purpose. No story behind it. No story that will happen during. And nothing on the line.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

I honestly feel bad for Christian, he can still go but he is not over at all. I'd feel so embarrassed going back through the curtain with a crowd that dead.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They show Kane taking a chairshot to the face back in 2002 and now he's rolling around getting his ass beat by Christian.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

how many times do they have to say "winning MITB is virtually a guaranteed victory for the championship" have heard it more times tonight that plugs for the stupid app


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

SUITS PREVIEW :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok could they really have The Wyatt Family end the show? That would.be a huge rub for them but wouldnt that just start a fued with Orton or Punk.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Captain Insano said:


> how many times do they have to say "winning MITB is virtually a guaranteed victory for the championship" have heard it more times tonight that plugs for the stupid app


You can hear it even more on the exclusive WWE App! :cole3


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Missed the first two hours, hows the show been and what's happened


Bryan got a clean victory over Sheamus, Vickie got fired and Brad Maddox is the new GM. No Wyatt Family yet.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Good, I haven't missed the Wyatt debut. Looking forward to Orton/Punk main event. I agree with whoever said that's when shit's going down.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Clique said:


> I miss over two hours of Raw only to tune in to Vickie's shrieking :argh:
> 
> This crowd is really dead for this Kane/Christian match too.


Which is odd. They were so pumped for the new GM and job evaluation a second ago :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Quintana said:


> I honestly feel bad for Christian, he can still go but he is not over at all. I'd feel so embarrassed going back through the curtain with a crowd that dead.


Lots of crowds are dead these days. Not a coincidence.


----------



## SeriousThreat (Aug 27, 2007)

Robb Stark said:


> Calling it now the Wyatt family will interfere during Orton vs Punk.


How bold of you.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Have you ever seen Christian & Mcgillicunty in the same place at the same time?

Hmmm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Gosh that Turbo movie is so gay.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Berbz said:


> I do love this thread.
> 
> Mainly because 3/4s of the people in it are being forced to watch Raw tonight, always entertaining to see!


God forbid there's a couple of segments people don't like. Raw actually started off pretty good, doesn't mean the rest of the show's going to be any good.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

I really feel sorry for christian, the guy is a veteran, yet nobody gives a shit about him.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lord Flvcko said:


> BRAD FUCKING MADDOX



The most important gif in the history of gifs


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Berbz said:


> I do love this thread.
> 
> Mainly because 3/4s of the people in it are being forced to watch Raw tonight, always entertaining to see!


that is why the WWE put on Punk and Brays first time on Raw last. If cena was last along with chritian vs kane, everyone would have stopped watching raw at 10 pm


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Awesome 1 said:


> Have you ever seen Christian & Mcgillicunty in the same place at the same time?
> 
> Hmmm


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

connormurphy13 said:


>


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

People are still holding out for a Wyatt debut?

The vignettes are the best you're going to get. If anything, they will close the show with one final vignette of something going down in the house!


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

Quintana said:


> I honestly feel bad for Christian, he can still go but he is not over at all. I'd feel so embarrassed going back through the curtain with a crowd that dead.


as good as he is he'll never be crazy over with the crowd. his best work was with Edge when they would do the 5 second poses


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hate that clapping thing Christian does. That's a jobber move.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

On second thought the Wyatt's come out before main event..after this :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Berbz said:


> People are still holding out for a Wyatt debut?
> 
> The vignettes are the best you're going to get. If anything, they will close the show with one final vignette of something going down in the house!


Still wanna see it. OH FUCK


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

POOF CHOKESLAM OUT OF NOWHERE.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Intrepid reporters :cole3


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

KANE!!!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

FUCK YES


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: WYAT


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

lol Christian, what a jobber.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Captain Insano said:


> how many times do they have to say "winning MITB is virtually a guaranteed victory for the championship" have heard it more times tonight that plugs for the stupid app


But Cena didn't win it! If Cena can't win it, it's far from almost guaranteed!

:cena2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

If Christian had any chance, it's now gone 100%.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Wyatt Family!!!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

OH SHIITTTTTT


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Wyatt Family!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK!!!! Want to see something really scary?!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

YES


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

NOT NOW


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THE FUCKING WYATTS!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Here we go...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


h


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Daiko said:


> SUITS PREVIEW :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Suits preview>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>most of the show


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

well finally


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

IS IT FINALLY TIME?!?!?!?! :mark:


----------



## xzombiecowzx (Jul 8, 2013)

Will he win his 2nd MITB ladder match?
No.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

well Christian returned to job. good for him


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

This'll be the best you'll get guys!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*come on people I already told you how Raw was ending over an hour ago... all the MITB contenders in the ring fighting each other.... ladder included.*


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Awesome 1 said:


> Have you ever seen Christian & Mcgillicunty in the same place at the same time?
> 
> Hmmm


Raw Sept 19 2011. Conspiracy debunked, lol


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Christian was gone for a year. Came back with no fanfare or planned storyline. Now he's doing clean jobs
to Kane with zero storyline purpose to dead silence.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

shit just got real...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Awww shiiit


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

MON!


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

WYATT :mark:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I saw this coming 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

THEY'RE HERE. OH GOD, HERE COMES THE RUG BURN!!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

CM Punk's intervention on Husky Harris really messed him up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bray Wyatt = Country Mankind ;-)


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I came.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Christian is like that family member that doesn't annoy you yet you're indifferent towards them when they show up at family reunions.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

xzombiecowzx said:


> Kane vs Christian, I'm torn.


That makes two of us.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

He totally took a bump during the blackout of the promo


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

In before everyone says greatest (pre-recorded) promo ever


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Husky Harris, how you've grown


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

WAKE UP


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice promo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Berbz said:


> People are still holding out for a Wyatt debut?
> 
> The vignettes are the best you're going to get. If anything, they will close the show with one final vignette of something going down in the house!


You were saying?

thats bad ass intro and creepy as hell


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Wyatt > Shield


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bray Wyatt is fucking awesome.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

THATS FUCKING SCARY


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Chills


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

AWWWWWWW YEAHHHH


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

FUCK YES!!!! THANK GOD.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Bray!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

It's time!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*HERE WE GOOO.*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

FUCK!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Bray vs Kane?? This is incredible....


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn that reception


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

FINALLY!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh boy


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

there here!


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

Goosebumps...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

babyface pop?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

This is awesome.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

YEEEEEEEES :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

OH GOD YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay. This is fucking awesome.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WYATT FAMILY! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Berbz said:


> This'll be the best you'll get guys!


Well.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Dat pop.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I've got a boner


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YESSSSS


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

oh yes!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

So fucking badass


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

:mark::mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DAT POP!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Marking...the...fuck...out...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:mark: man im fucking loving this


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

I've got fucking goosebumps.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Dat lantern :mark: :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

We're here. :mark :mark FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I love how everyone KNEW they would debut at the end....lol fools


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

There cummin and i just came


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*That Christian is quite a jobber!* :vince


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh shit !!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Berbz you were wrong!


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

promo time


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

WWE will ruin this like every good angle they come up with

but for right now, holy fucking shit, amazing


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

They're here! Nice entrance


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

They're here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stupid place for them to debut, but finally, they're here!


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

This is fucking phenomenal


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Holy shit.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

In the immortal words of Jim Ross.. BUSINESS HAS PICKED UP!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Electric lantern? D- on the debut.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

The best entrance ever.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are girls legit screaming out of fear for these guys? Awesome.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well dannnmmmm


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

BLEACH said:


> Berbz you were wrong!


Best way to be brother, I'm now marking more then I thought I ever would!


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Awful timing for this. Half the people probably changed the channel because of christian kane. I almost missed it myself.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

That was so fucking awesome


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

The next undertaker....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kane was standing there the whole time? :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dat pop, doe.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Reminds me of:









Such an epic entrance. Creepy vibe and everything.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Man, fuck. This is great.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

why was Kane still in the Ring? :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Fucking amazing entrance 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

JOIN DA CULT KANE!!!!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Where is Bryan???


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

They're here? FUCK! 

what a bad time to take a dump

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I feel bad because I have no idea who these guys are. Like, I've seen every debut promo but I don't know "who" they are.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

idk about this debut angle :lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Inb4 we get The Brothers of Destruction vs. the Wyatt Family at Summerslam.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Bray rocking like a BOSS


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Shield 2.0


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Look at Bray just sitting in the chair. This is the shit!


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

Worst crowd in history.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

No Bryan?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

This is awesome, this can't be real


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'M DANCING, YA'LL.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The rocking chair makes this 100x times better.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you Wyatt? fpalm

and theres the cheers fpalm ugh


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Kane was standing there the whole time? :lmao


Well when you've been burned alive and your brother's a zombie, lights going out is just another Monday.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

These guys are dumb. Wyatt sucks.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Kane to not make MITB???


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Damn it, just when Kane's getting his life back together, he gets attacked by a freaking cult.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Where in the world is Daniel Bryan? Isn't he supposed to be Kane's friend?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao Bray rocking like a BOSS


Need a gif of that :cool2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Baw god they killed him!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like someone will be taking kanes spot.


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*What a beatdown.*


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

A gimmicky entrance and gimmicky character!!! the attitude era is returning!!!!!!!!!

Jk, these guys are going to be jobbing to Cena by the end of the year

:vince5 :cena2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I love this I cant even-.... the entrance.... the assault....


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Luke Harper is a great method actor.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

MArking out


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The fuck is this-Zeb Colter's retarded cousins from the DEEPER south? Where IHOP's end and Waffle House begins?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

hanzou666 said:


>


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so they murdered kane


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK that was awesome.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Husky Harris chants? Fuck off you absolute cunts.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

husky harris chant
FU you stupid crowd


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

fuck all of this crowd


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Husky Harris chants :lmao.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Rip his mask off Bray!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Husky Harris chant! :lol


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

WTF THEY CHANTED HUSKY HARRIS FUCK THIS CROWD I WILL KILL ALL OF THEM FUCK YOU IGNORANT ASSHOLES WTF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Stupid smarks and their Husky Harris chants.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck sake husky harris chants


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Husky Harris chants??


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Husky Harris? FUCK THIS CROWD!


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Anybody chanting "Husky Harris" is a fucking loser.

That aside; awesome.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

and the crowd killed it...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

These fans are such fucking knobs.... OMFG Husky Harris chants fpalm fpalm


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Bryan... Wyatt?
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Husky Harris chants. Already.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Husky Harris chants...dumbasses


----------



## WeirdFatGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

They better shut up with fucking Husky Harris


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HUSKY HARRIS CHANTS


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I was proud of Baltimore up to this point. Chanting Husky Harris. Really?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Fucking Husky Harris chants.. Fuck this crowd.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Husky Harris chants. :lol


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh fuck the fuck off with the Husky Harris chants fucking hell


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Husky Harris Chants? This is why we can't have good things...


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fucking Husky Harris chants...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

fpalm at ''Husky Harris'' chants.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

"Husky Harris" :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

FUCK THAT BULLSHIT CROWD WITH THOSE ****** ASS CHANTS


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Haha Husky Harris chants.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

....Idiots chanting "Husky Harris" -_- .....


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fuck off with the Husky Harris chants


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*LOL The fucking fans chanting Husky Harris *:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Husky Harris chants. It's official, I fucking hate WWE crowds. Stupidest collective group of fans I've ever witnessed in my life.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

"Husky Harris" :/

No promo?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*HOLY. FUCKING. SHIT.*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SHUT UP WITH HUSKY HARRIS YOU FUCKING PIECE OF MOTHERFUCKERS. GO SUCK A DICK.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Fucking cunts chanting husky harris


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

FUCK OFF CROWD CHANTING HUSKY HARRIS IGNORANT FUCKING SMARK SHITHEADS.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao I guess some of you were right. The idiot crowd chanted husky harris


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

... I can't believe the Husky Harris chants. God why! FUCK! :lol

*Breaks TV* :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


x


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Not even the "Husky Harris" chants can ruin this moment for me. Fuckin' marks.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fucking hell!! Husky fucking Harris chants from these fucking idiots. fpalm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, is Kane now injured and Bray Wyatt will be taking his spot at MITB?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well when you've been burned alive and your brother's a zombie, lights going out is just another Monday.


Or he's used to not paying is Con Ed bill.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Go away, Husky Harris


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

FUCKTHISCROWDFUCKTHISCROWDFUCKTHISCROWD


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol Husky Harris clap clap clapclapclap


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

smart fans always ruin it with the chants

husky harris really?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Jesus Christ that crowd must be filled with neckbeards if they are chanting Husky Harris.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Red Machine reference


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WHY DON'T THE COMMENTATORS SHOUT AT MOMENTS LIKE THIS?????

I think I heard Lawler whisper "Don't do this"

About one decibel I bet


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Annnd this is why so called "Smarks" aren't respected.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Imma just enjoy this while it lasts because in six months time they'll be facing Tons of Funk on a PPV pre-show.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A good RAW debut. 
Did I hear "thank you Wyatt" chants?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Piece of shit smarks who think they're cool


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Someone HAS to make a GIF of Bray saying "We're here" and blowing the oil lamp out.

Haha, Husky Harris chants


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

FUCK THOSE KNOBS FOR THOSE CHANTS...


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

Fuck these cocksuckers.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I know who Bray is, but what are the other two's names?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

at least the WWE didnt mess up that debute


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

My stream crashed during their entrance. Back up at the ad break. Fucking hell.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

and the marks killed everything again


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

1 week for the Husky Harris chants to start. Bray Wyatt is gonna be Lord Tensai'd in a matter of weeks. fpalm


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Husky Harris chants


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Words can't describe how amazing that was.

And the dullards almost managed to ruin it.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Deptford said:


> WTF THEY CHANTED HUSKY HARRIS FUCK THIS CROWD I WILL KILL ALL OF THEM FUCK YOU IGNORANT ASSHOLES WTF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

possibly one of the greatest segments in yeaaaaaaars and the crowd shits on it because they want to feel cool.

wrestling fans huh? fuck that. people like to feel like smarks more than they actually like wrestling. what a bunch of ignorant fucks. honestly feel sorry for them.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dat debut entrance!!!!!!!


----------



## Jams (Sep 12, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Where in the world is Daniel Bryan? Isn't he supposed to be Kane's friend?


Yeah, but the attention is supposed to be on The Wyatt Family. And D Bry / Kane are going through a rough patch.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Daniel Bryan saw it was Christian and Kane and decided not to watch the match.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Its over, he's getting hazing chants of Husky Harris


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Husky Harris Chants? This is why we can't have good things...


This is why Vince gave us Maddox.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Quite disappointed with the generic "debut by beating someone up".. I expected better for the Wyatt Family. Shit crowd!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

msi360-20 said:


> A good RAW debut.
> Did I hear "thank you Wyatt" chants?


no. You hear "husky harris" chants


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

So damn tired of smark crowds.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*So the fans clearly and loudly cheer for the Wyatt family entrance then chant Husky Harris afterwards loudly? Gotta love the crowd* :russo :russo


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Husky Harris chants - you want to know why, because like Tensei the gimmick was made WAY over the top by the wwe. It was great in NXT, but WWE went way over the top with it. Made it into a cartoon and the fans are rejecting it. Don't blame the fans, blame the wwe writers.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Great crowd! #respect


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Like a better version of the Godwinns


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The beat down doesn't make sense but the debut (finally) was well played.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Admittedly, I didn't think the crowd would remember him as Husky Harris. Wow..

They want to chant Husky Harris to Bray but not McGillicutty to Curtis Axel?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

the smarks will bury the wyatts!!!111


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

God that Husky Harris shit pisses me off. I can't believe people would be such huge fucking assholes like that.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh fuck off with the Husky Harris chants


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Husky Harris :troll


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fuck this crowd and their Husky Harris chants fpalm


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Well that was a pretty cool debut, all things considered. I don't suppose they'll also interfere in the main event? Them wreaking havoc on the MITB participants all night mighta been cool, I guess.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ToddTheBod said:


> Admittedly, I didn't think the crowd would remember him as Husky Harris. Wow..
> 
> They want to chant Husky Harris to Bray but not McGillicutty to Curtis Axel?


Too many syllables.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Not sure why they made Wyatt lose his accent :/ . All that build up was entirely unnecessary for a beat down on Kane also. This angle could really bomb. Husky Harris chants aren't going to help it either.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

crowd think they're sooooo cool chanting husky harris
bunch of fucking nerds


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll be honest I wasn't hyped about all these Wyatt vignettes but after 
what just happened....Wow! Creepy early 90's Undertaker vibe.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh, decent debut for the Wyatts.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

1. How did that many people remember he was Husky Harris?
2. They're idiots for thinking it's funny.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Wyatt's entrance is one for the ages.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wait a minute? Ya'll hate smark crowds now? Stop this flip flop nonsense.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Kane


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow. Errr, wow. HOLY SHIT. Fuck. Someone hand me a paper bag.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Husky Harris chants aside, that was fucking awesome.

Crowd damn near killed that though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Serious Question....


*Why do fans gotta ruin it..okay you read the internet and know it's Husky..just enjoy it for what it is!! *fpalm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Fuck that crowd. I'm cheesing over here. WYATTS.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

So who is replacing Kane on Sunday then?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> and the marks killed everything again


Not marks, smarks. They'll kill this gimmick and they'll be stuck in comedy jobber matches against the Tones of Funk


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Happenstan said:


> 1 week for the Husky Harris chants to start. Bray Wyatt is gonna be Lord Tensai'd in a matter of weeks. fpalm


1 week? They've already started apparently.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

ToddTheBod said:


> Admittedly, I didn't think the crowd would remember him as Husky Harris. Wow..
> 
> They want to chant Husky Harris to Bray but not McGillicutty to Curtis Axel?


McGillicutty is too long :lol


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Meh...

Okay debut but nothing earth shattering. Didn't live up to the hype that his board built up.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Admittedly, I didn't think the crowd would remember him as Husky Harris. Wow..
> 
> They want to chant Husky Harris to Bray but not McGillicutty to Curtis Axel?


Waste of energy to synchronize and to yell out 'mcgillicuty' 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

This is why we cant have nice things.

A great build up to a debut, lots of vignettes giving nothing away. A great and memorable entrance, a memorable gimmick. 

Kane wins his match quick, coming out strong, good booking showing he is still a monster. And what happens? Stupid shifty crowd ruining something decent.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Dat entrance though >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Smarks: "Let's chant Husky Harris! That'll make us look cool!"


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

First I was like










for the promo, entrance, rocking chair, and beatdown


but FUCK that crowd for the Husky Harris chants. They were sleep a few seconds ago for two veterans wrestling and only wake up to chant Husky Harris? Fuck outta here


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They ruined Tensai with 'Albert' Ryback with 'Goldberg' (I know they're both shit) but they better not ruin Wyatt with this.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

GOLDBERGGGG
GOLDBERGGGG
ALBERRRRRRRT
ALBERRRRRRRT
HUSKYHARRIS
HUSKYHARRIS
HUSKYHARRIS


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

LOOK HOW EDGY WE ARE CHANTING HUSKY HARRIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111!!!!!!111!!! XD


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GOD said:


> the smarks will bury the wyatts!!!111


Those were not smarks, those were idiots. Smarks will love Bray , its something different. ONce he cuts some more promos that crap will stop


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Deptford said:


> possibly one of the greatest segments in yeaaaaaaars and the crowd shits on it because they want to feel cool.
> 
> wrestling fans huh? fuck that. people like to feel like smarks more than they actually like wrestling. what a bunch of ignorant fucks. honestly feel sorry for them.


how many yeaaaaaars are we talking? like 1/1000th of a year? ok I'll give you 1/999th


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DatKidMog said:


> smart fans always ruin it with the chants
> 
> husky harris really?


At this point with the WWE crowds you're either going to get the mainly casual crowd that doesn't know anyone but the top guys or the snarky cities that will cheer what they like but sometimes will try and get themselves over. It is what it is.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Who DIDN'T think the Wyatt Family would debut by beating someone up?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Honest to god. WWE crowds nowadays are just legit fucking brainless. They are either full of parents who don't give a fuck, kids who only cheer for Cena and the group of bland overpushed faces and smarks who think they're cool by pointing out shit which doesn't need to be mentioned at all. Just do RAW's in an empty arena. It would be 10000x better.

tl;dr I'm mad.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That was pretty awesome.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I FUCKING HATE THIS CROWD fpalm


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

The WWE should spend a year leading up a feud between SHIELD and the Wyatts. Have both spend the next 6 months dominating, never interacting. Then over the span of a couple months, have their paths build to collide and build up to an ultimate feud. Have the tag titles and a singles title on the line.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Admittedly, I didn't think the crowd would remember him as Husky Harris. Wow..
> 
> They want to chant Husky Harris to Bray but not McGillicutty to Curtis Axel?


You can't really chant "McGillicutty" without having it sound really awkward...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*And the crazy thing guys was the Husky Harris chants were fucking loud!!!!* :vince3


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

MrKennedy666 said:


> crowd think they're sooooo cool chanting husky harris
> bunch of fucking nerds


WHAT?


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

I swear to god fuck these Harris chants


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Robb Stark said:


> 1. How did that many people remember he was Husky Harris?


???? how did anyone not know


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

No1 gives a fuck when people chant sexual chocolate though?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

kobra860 said:


>


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Whoever chanted Husky Harris needs to not watch wrestling any more, seriously. You might have felt important shouting that at the arena, but in reality all you accomplished was letting everyone know that you're a total jackass.

If anyone attends live events and sees people chanting Husky Harris, tell them to STFU and put them in their place.

That was one of the greatest debuts in wrestling history BTW.


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

This is why Triple H's strategy of not bringing up people to the main roster until they've got a long-term, specific idea for them is fantastic. So much better than just throwing them into matches. The Wyatt Family has been on screen for 3 minutes and we already feel like we know them.


----------



## Mr. Giraffe (Feb 12, 2013)

Shit crowd


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So is Kane going to return without the mask? -__- 

And who will be in MITB now? Wyatt?


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Did anyone else wish they ripped Kanes mask off?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This crowd is wretched.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

TBH, I careless. de ja vu but different people. Need something brand new or something that hasnt been used since Attitude era.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Wait a minute? Ya'll hate smark crowds now? Stop this flip flop nonsense.


I've always hated smark crowds!!!


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Holy shit Rowan and Harper are huge.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

DAMN that was fast WWE remove the chants


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Walk of shame :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Husky Harris chants - you want to know why, because like Tensei the gimmick was made WAY over the top by the wwe. It was great in NXT, but WWE went way over the top with it. Made it into a cartoon and the fans are rejecting it. Don't blame the fans, blame the wwe writers.


Exactly and the constant vignettes didn't help. One or two promos would have been enough and just have them show up without letting the viewer know..constantly. I bet most didn't know it was Husky Harris but they sure did give those bastards enough time to google him.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Can we just take a moment and thank Kane for ALWAYS putting people over. He's the man.


This Wyatt Family thing can be HUGE.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Awhh shit, it's Ryback.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL WTF


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:lmao at Vickie's face


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Aw. Poor Vickie.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vicky to be Rybacks manager?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Quickly editing out the Harris chants, and very choppy too.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

maybe wyatt bros in mitb


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

wtf :lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Those god damned shit heads have ruined this. It's absolutely over. Those Husky Harris chants are not going away and this gimmick was dead on arrival because of them. Fuck you neckbeard loser crowd. I award you no points and may god have mercy on your souls. So you want to be dead for the whole fucking night and want to come alive just in time to ruin a guy's career......*mic gets cut*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

They edited the chants. Thank you, WWE. THANK YOU!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Awwwwwwww


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

So now that the Wyatt family debut is over, what's going to happen in the main event? Clean Orton job? Brock Lesnar appearance?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

what the fk?!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Are you serious Ryback?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

BLEACH said:


> McGillicutty is too long :lol


Cause The WWE gave the McGillicutty name to Christian


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Cryback hugs


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

You know what should happen at MITB? 

The Family should get involved ending with Wyatt just taking the breifcase.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so basically they are the straight edge society with only hillbilly? the hillbilly society.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

ToddTheBod said:


> Admittedly, I didn't think the crowd would remember him as Husky Harris. Wow..
> 
> They want to chant Husky Harris to Bray but not McGillicutty to Curtis Axel?


Curtis Axel's first name is very unchantable.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

WTF


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmm so when will Deputy Raylan Givens come in to get rid of the Wyatts.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I really dug the lantern bit but beat down debuts are beyond overdone.

Hopefully they stick with The Wyatt Family.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

TankOfRate said:


> in six months time they'll be facing Tons of Funk on a PPV pre-show.


Hopefully sooner
This is turning into a GREAT SHOW


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Ryback gone Pussy mode :lmao


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

wtf...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Don't make sad faces Vickie. You look like an old worn out crack whore when you do....


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Be a star, Ryback!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh the same people crying about the Husky Harris chants loved the Albert chants and the Goldberg chants. Sigh...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xzombiecowzx (Jul 8, 2013)

Awwww the cryback and poor baby Vickie


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Aw. Sensitive Ryback .


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Ummm what?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Got damn :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

WTF RYBACK LOL


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ryback wtf?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't believe all of ya'll are asshurt about this. Normally ya'll mark out over stuff like this. Last year when Tensai got Albert chants, everyone laughed. Now all the sudden because it happens to your boy, you feel some type of way.

Assbackwards thinking.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao

Dat Ryback wit dat (random) heart!


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

the fuck was that?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

THE FUCK AM I WATCHING? :lol


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I was actually kind of bored with that debut. Oh hey, they're attacking Kane? Wow. Didn't see that one coming from weeks away... LOL RYBACK.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I remember when Bobby Heenan got ejected and fired on an episode of Raw. That was actually sad because I liked Bobby, but also hilarious because the segment was comedy gold. 

And awwwww Ryback has a heart. But I'm sure he's an asshole for feeling sorry for a person that just got humiliated on live TV and fired after weeks of being bullied by her asshole bosses.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ "Husky Harris" and poor Ryback.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:lmao @ Ryback going from a WWE title contender to quitting matches and hugging Vickie.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The hell was that?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Ryback's about to fed her more, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Wtf Ryback appearance


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

GOD said:


> the smarks will bury the wyatts!!!111


Those were not smarks, though...those were brainless idiots.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh goodie, the worthless Twins


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm confused...

Everyone here is upset about the "smark" crowd chanting Husky Harris, but were jizzing through their pants during the Raw after Wrestlemania...


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Like a better version of the Godwinns


Lol said that earlier :clap


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

What the actual fuck is this with Ryback?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Vickie Ryback's new manager maybe


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Bella Sluts and my wife AJ. <3


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Well that wasn't pointless or anything...


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Vickie :batista3


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

It's the former Undefined Champion Alicia Fox!


----------



## larrydavidcape (Jul 12, 2012)

Ryback the big softie! Always knew you were a teddy bear at heart.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

do their boobs match now

so now its the twins twins


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Clique said:


> First I was like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh just stfu AND you're a mod fpalm

I thought you loved smark crowds!! DAMN


----------



## Dark-Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

Good guy ryback


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

WWE are smart. They'll edit out the "Husky Harris" chants on every replay you ever see. Bray Wyatt will get more and more over, and nobody will be chanting "Husky Harris" in a few weeks/months time.

Calm down, everybody.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, Bellas, you've got headsets on....


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Ryback :lmao

Bellas are smoking tonight :yum:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That's gotta be the biggest burial of all time
Damn Ryback


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

AJ I love you but please get some ring gear.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Rybacks new gimmick, great. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like Ryback will be fighting for Vince's faction at wrestlemania.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*So, Alicia Fox is a heel for this week? Girl changes face/heel like she changes her hairstyle.*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bella twins. Oh my fucking god look at those puppies.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Like how we cant even hear the bellas


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy shit, The Wyatt family debut did not disappoint!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Kaitlyn with that protective clothing to stop her tits falling out again.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Deptford said:


> possibly one of the greatest segments in yeaaaaaaars and the crowd shits on it because they want to feel cool.
> 
> wrestling fans huh? fuck that. people like to feel like smarks more than they actually like wrestling. what a bunch of ignorant fucks. honestly feel sorry for them.


Don't talk nonsense. It was a standard debut and beat someone up. The build up was good but the execution of it was just average. No one is going to give a shit next week that the Wyatts attacked Kane. Fuck all memorable about this debut and thats a shame given the potential it had.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Aww ryback what a sweetheart :lmao fuck the bellas 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

why must diva music be so god awful.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh man Kaitlyn would get it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn that Bella twin cleavage :yum:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

How the fuck is Fox a heel again? Did I miss the heel turn or do they just don't give enough fucks about the Diva's division to even do real heel/face turns?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Roho said:


> I'm confused...
> 
> Everyone here is upset about the "smark" crowd chanting Husky Harris, but were jizzing through their pants during the Raw after Wrestlemania...


I only hate it when they chant previous names.

Otherwise, they're cool.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

what are they doing with Ryback now? makes no since


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kaitlyn > Nattie......just


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

did they give the other Bella a push-up bra or buy her a boob job to keep up with her "sister"?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao @ people on here suddenly hating smark crowds. :lmao*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Nobody gets mad at Ryback getting Goldberg chants, when Ryback was hot and over and couldve been a massive face. WWE themselves killed Ryback but still, the goldberg chants didnt get this much backlash when Ryback was on fire. derp


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kaitlyn is hot as fuck. Please don't go in a Piggy James direction please.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Kaitlyn just got a bigger pop than Christian.

On that note - Chrisian fans should realize he isn't over, noone cares, and he should go to TNA. And take Orton with him


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dat AJ pop :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Kaitlyn has the worst theme music in history.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Kaitlyn is more over than most of the men on the roster.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ryback...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree WWE should NOT have mentioned any debut day for the Wyatts


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fat jokes on someone who isn't fat. 
Sexy Smart and Powerful!!!!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Foxy is a heel now? Wasn't she backstage consoling Kaitlyn when she lost the title?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I APOLOGIZE ON BEHALF OF THE BALTIMORE CROWD.

THEY HAD NO RIGHT TO CHANT HUSKY HARRIS LIKE THAT!*

lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Big E surrounded by Divas oh shit


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Piss Break!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

The Bellas need to go fuck them selves.


----------



## Jams (Sep 12, 2012)

Did anyone notice whenever they were zooming in on Wyatt's face, a VERY quick flash of the Erick Rowan wearing the mask happened twice.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

They are probably going to put Vickie as Ryback's manager.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> Kaitlyn with that protective clothing to stop her tits falling out again.


:lmao


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Now what would really be effective is instead of having the Wyatt thing followed by an 100 lb girl skipping happily to the ring, have everyone, from the rest of the night on, be on edge because of what just happened. C'mon WWE, these debuts can be made huge if it effected more than just the segment they're in.


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ryback hugs Vickie? 

Mark Henry + Mae Young V2.0

:ryback


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

So the smark crowd the night after Mania was great but this one sucks?

The IWC is only happy when people agree with them and don't anger them. I'm disappointed they did it but it was a risk. In the internet age repackaging someone is a risky move.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Nobody gets mad at Ryback getting Goldberg chants, when Ryback was hot and over and couldve been a massive face. WWE themselves killed Ryback but still, the goldberg chants didnt get this much backlash when Ryback was on fire. derp


That's because Ryback sucks, while Wyatt is one of the best talents/characters they've had in a long time.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Sometimes Alicia can be genuinely good in the ring. Most of the time she wrestles like a baby giraffe with two broken legs.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Going on mute. I will not let the Bellas' agonizing voices rape my ears.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole's all like "Why don't you two like AJ? She's a heel and you're heels! You're supposed to be friends!"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:lmao What's up with Ryback?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well AJ did bang both of their boyfriends.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I suppose the Albert chants are gonna get a pass too, when that highly contributed to Lord Tensais demise


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Marrakesh said:


> Don't talk nonsense. It was a standard debut and beat someone up. The build up was good but the execution of it was just average. No one is going to give a shit next week that the Wyatts attacked Kane. Fuck all memorable about this debut and thats a shame given the potential it had.


What did you want them to do? Seriously? It was an excellent debut. They're going to be portrayed as heels to be feared, this was a PERFECT way to introduce that idea.

What do some people expect? No matter what WWE can't please everyone, but that was an excellent way to debut.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

hahhahahahha cole doesnt give a fuck what the bellas are saying


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Okay. So we go from a debut which was hyped for weeks and weeks, placed in the middle of a card, in which it featured Kane, someone who isn't exactly anything special, to Ryback destroying his character more, to a fucking Diva's match. 

My brain can't handle all this shit, fucking bad crowds to fucking terrible booking. I just can't. I'm ranting so much but Jesus Christ.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Husky Harris chants are bad but Goldberg chants are o.k.? Shitting on anyone with a new gimmick is retarded. These are the people WWE caters to.

People who pay money to chant at a character cuz they're smart. This is why WWE sucks. The fanbase sees it as a joke thanks to the internet and being "smart". They don't deserve to be entertained by hardworking wrestlers nearly every day of the year because they can't take it for what it is.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

someone please get kaitlyn a proper ring attire


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

That run up :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ring the bell? that was clearly a DQ


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Murph said:


> WWE are smart. They'll edit out the "Husky Harris" chants on every replay you ever see. Bray Wyatt will get more and more over, and nobody will be chanting "Husky Harris" in a few weeks/months time.
> 
> Calm down, everybody.


Yeah they cut to commerical pretty fast and you could only hear it a couple of times.
if they are on SD they can easily edit it out


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Dat selljob


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

AJ sells that Spear like a pro.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Bella twins on commentary > the rest of RAW.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*What the fuck just happened?*


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Kaitlyn just killed AJ and I fucking hate the Bellas.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Wait. Who won?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

That selling by AJ was awesome


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Pretty sure Divas got biggest pop of the night. Dem Bella tits! Either both are fake, or decent push up bra


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

My GOd the Bellas are useless


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Fkn Bellas commentary :lmao


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Maybe the Wyatt's will come back out during the main event? Bray could take Kane's place? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao @ people on here suddenly hating smark crowds. :lmao*


Those werent smarks. Those were neckbeards who think they are smarks. 

A smark isnt going to ruin the debut of someone who is being hyped as the next big thing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was a great piss break segment. 

Moving on..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sooo... the match just ends? Okay


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Dat voice squeak


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Don't talk nonsense. It was a standard debut and beat someone up. The build up was good but the execution of it was just average. No one is going to give a shit next week that the Wyatts attacked Kane. Fuck all memorable about this debut and thats a shame given the potential it had.


you didn't feel anything? they executed the psychology of each character perfectly and basically showed us how the faction works without even saying anything. everything was spot on psychology wise. sure all they did was beat up kane but it already feels like we know exactly what the characters are about. 

usually it takes weeks to do this and usually wwe fucks it up.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:lol Big E did a really good job protecting AJ there :lmao


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Bellla "ratings" Twins


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Vicky to be Rybacks manager?


I said the same thing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Christian was a company jobber tonight* :vince5


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Since when is Alicia a heel?!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Not finishing the match? I hate Kaitlyn.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Was going through the thread. Who won the Divas match?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> do their boobs match now
> 
> so now its the twins twins


Quad peaks!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

big E takin her backstage to give her the big D


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Big E's like " Jackpot".


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

And oh my fucking god, who the fuck keeps putting the Bella's on commentary. Their constant fat remarks and no selling of anything around them just fucking underlines how bad the Diva's division is.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

THAT was a hell of a fucking spear.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is why we have no characters anymore and just a load of generic shit, the crowd just shits on them all


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

THE BEST IN THE WORLD, BABY!! unk2


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Thank you Wyatt? fpalm
> 
> and theres the cheers fpalm ugh


what do you expect when you've been inundated with john cena and corny jokes for 6yrs straight


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Lets hope Ryback is having some weird breakdown gimmick wise or something otherwise why what :S.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

The Black BITW shirt is GOAT status.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

The entrance was awesome..but Why did it have to be my boy Kane?

Husky Harris Chants were quite funny IMO.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That Punk shirt is fucking awesome


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I got back to my computer JUST in time to see the Wyatt promo before they came out. I really like the entrance with the pitch black and the lantern so you can barely see Rowan in the mask behind him. And the rocking chair was great. Disappointed that he didn't cut a promo, but I was happy with it despite that.

The crowd can choke on a sack of rancid dicks for chanting Husky Harris. Perhaps that's the reason this company puts no effort into anything anymore.

Also, why the fuck did they put them in a random segment to beat down Kane? They spent all night hyping these guys huge and just debuted them in a throw away, nothing segment. Why not leave it until the main event when it'll have a great impact instead of a forgettable Kane match? That is most confusing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good promo by Punk.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh man. Orton vs Punk might finish clean. This is awesome!


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

y2j4lyf said:


> The Bellas need to go fuck them selves.


I would pay to watch that!


----------



## christastrophe (Feb 20, 2013)

Hypno said:


> And oh my fucking god, who the fuck keeps putting the Bella's on commentary. Their constant fat remarks and no selling of anything around them just fucking underlines how bad the Diva's division is.


AJ's good, Kaitlyn is good, there is talent there. The Bellas are just offensively bad. Kelly Kelly 2.0


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

msi360-20 said:


> Was going through the thread. Who won the Divas match?


*None of us.*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Husky Harris is the #10 twitter trend worldwide right now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He does nothing for me anymore. 


Where the fuck is Ambrose?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

You know what would be nice is if during MITB everyone cleared the ring then Bryan and Punk had a 30 min ladder match


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok seriously referees why is it so hard for you to make the indication for the bell carrier to ring the bell?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wrestle_champion said:


> Big E's like " Jackpot".


:lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh another No Contest. Are we back to "It doesn't matter who wins TV matches"? 

Nice spear though!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

why does both randy and punk have wolverine sideburns? you'd think one of them would get onto the other one lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

That pop for Orton! :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

What I don't get is why debut the wyatts now right before mitb?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

kanefan08 said:


> The entrance was awesome..but Why did it have to be my boy Kane?
> 
> Husky Harris Chants were quite funny IMO.


Thinking that Kane will be losing his part in MitB slot.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Apologies on behalf of the crowd tonight. (I'm at the arena replying during this diva match).

The whole arena wasn't chanting that Husky Harris bullshit, in fact most of us were facepalming at those assholes for blowing a great debut.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Vickie managing Ryback would be freakin' sweety!! Do it WWE!!!! :russo


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CM PUNK!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Legend Killer, The Viper, The Apex Predator... RANDY ORTON!


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

My guess is everyone involved in the MITB to run out and then RVD comes out to a big pop


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm not a fan of any of the chants referencing former characters. For me it's right in line with the What?! chants, the crowd goes into business for themselves trying to be cool and shits all over the product.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Something big will happen tonight, unless this match goes 25 mins+

Tehy are leaving the last 15 mins for something


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Punk/Orton should be a good match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is a PPV calibar match. The number 2 and number 3 people in the company.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

kanefan08 said:


> The entrance was awesome..but Why did it have to be my boy Kane?
> 
> Husky Harris Chants were quite funny IMO.


His gimmick and monster status or his previous monster status. The fact he ended his match with Christian early made him look strong then the Wyatt's stronger. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Come on crowd why don't you chant phil brooks now??


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Witnessing The Wyatt Family's entrance with the lantern reminded me why I still like professional wrestling and its gimmicks. That was memorable. That is how you create a wrestling superstar!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

King of the Ring > Money In the Bank


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Deptford said:


> you didn't feel anything? they executed the psychology of each character perfectly and basically showed us how the faction works without even saying anything. everything was spot on psychology wise. sure all they did was beat up kane but it already feels like we know exactly what the characters are about.
> 
> usually it takes weeks to do this and usually wwe fucks it up.



Hey. Some bitches can't be pleased


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

2 matches ending without ending. I hope this is a new trend. it's so fresh!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> Also, why the fuck did they put them in a random segment to beat down Kane? They spent all night hyping these guys huge and just debuted them in a throw away, nothing segment. Why not leave it until the main event when it'll have a great impact instead of a forgettable Kane match? That is most confusing.


Well odds are the ending of Raw is going to be dudes fighting with ladders to hype up MITB so the Wyatt family can't be in that, plus if Kane is going to be taken out of the match then at least they have some impact on that.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

BLEACH said:


> McGillicutty is too long :lol


MA-GILLAH-CUDDY : clap clap, clap clap clap :


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

DatKidMog said:


> Something big will happen tonight, unless this match goes 25 mins+
> 
> Tehy are leaving the last 15 mins for something


Big City Raw tonight-Bork Lazer wipeout of CM PUNK to remove him from the MITB match wouldn't surprise me here..


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BRAWK LESNAR IS RETURNING TONIGHT. 

I hope. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Another WWE cliché: stare at briefcase/stare at WrestleMania logo.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> What I don't get is why debut the wyatts now right before mitb?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well they've attacked Kane.

What does this mean for Kane at MITB? Will they attack him again at MITB? What do they do at MITB? Questions that need to be answered, hopefully all answered on Sunday.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

So will we get a Bork appearance or a standard MITB-participant brawl in the end?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

It's CM Punk vs. this man..


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

rodgersv said:


> I would pay to watch that!


:vince You don't say....


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Fuck each and every person that chanted Husky Harris in that segment. Shitting on a new character because "Hey I watched this show in 2010) is braindead. Never mind that THEY POPPED for his appearance.


----------



## Dark-Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

This gimmick comes off way too corny. I was mostly marking out at the fact all the people in the forum would go to meltdown mode


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

DatKidMog said:


> Something big will happen tonight, unless this match goes 25 mins+
> 
> Tehy are leaving the last 15 mins for something


The match will go that long


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

msi360-20 said:


> Was going through the thread. Who won the Divas match?


No one. It just ended with Kaitlyn beating on AJ relentlessly and the ref didn't even call off the match


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> I got back to my computer JUST in time to see the Wyatt promo before they came out. I really like the entrance with the pitch black and the lantern so you can barely see Rowan in the mask behind him. And the rocking chair was great. Disappointed that he didn't cut a promo, but I was happy with it despite that.
> 
> The crowd can choke on a sack of rancid dicks for chanting Husky Harris. Perhaps that's the reason this company puts no effort into anything anymore.
> 
> Also, why the fuck did they put them in a random segment to beat down Kane? They spent all night hyping these guys huge and just debuted them in a throw away, nothing segment. Why not leave it until the main event when it'll have a great impact instead of a forgettable Kane match? That is most confusing.


Seems fairly obvious they're going to be feuding with Kane otherwise i agree it makes no sense whatsoever. Who knows Kane/RVD vs Wyatts angle?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Why Kane? why have all that hype, why have a vignette that ENDS Raw only to be wasted on Kane?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Marky Mark and Denzel in a movie? I'm sold.


----------



## xzombiecowzx (Jul 8, 2013)

Randy Orton needs to go full on heel A.S.A.P.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

If they were actual smarks, they would've chanted Windham Rotunda


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

PHILLIP BROOKS CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP

RANDALL KEITH ORTON CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP

fucking mouthbreathers.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Allur said:


> So will we get a Bork appearance or a standard MITB-participant brawl in the end?


Probably no bork till closer to summer slam

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Any videos of the Wyatt family debut yet? It was great until the crowd....shitfaces.......


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> No one. It just ended with Kaitlyn beating on AJ relentlessly and the ref didn't even call off the match


Seems to be the theme of the night with those refs honestly.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, that Divas show is definitely gonna flop...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

cavs25 said:


> Come on crowd why don't you chant phil brooks now??


That's a silly argument. None of us know him as the wrestler, Phil Brooks. He's always been Punk. Wyatt was introduced to us as Husky Harris, hence why he's getting Husky Harris chants and not his real name.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

Ithil said:


> Fuck each and every person that chanted Husky Harris in that segment. Shitting on a new character because "Hey I watched this show in 2010) is braindead. Never mind that THEY POPPED for his appearance.


The pop didn't bother me as much, cheer for who you like in my opinion, but don't shit on the talent like that.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

RVD WINS!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

June 11, 2006 = F U Cena 
and THANK YOU EDGE!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Punk/Orton should be great. Who would have thought, the wrestling is what brings up the quality of this show, not the fucking just god awful writing. I'm watching a fuckload of PWG tomorrow to get rid of this bad taste WWE has left.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

RVD beating John Cena at One Night Standing was fucking glorious.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

lol if RVD wins MITB


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Man Cena acting heel in that match was the best thing i've ever seen


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> Yeah, that Divas show is definitely gonna flop...


As it should


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

We want :brock


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The last time I ever marked out like a little bitch for RVD.

ONS 1 and 2 are fucking classics.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Dean Ambrose vs. Bray Wyatt...book it WWE!!!!!!!1*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> what do you expect when you've been inundated with john cena and corny jokes for 6yrs straight


Since Bray is supposed to be on his way to being a huge heel, I just want things to workout like they're supposed to for a heel. I want him boo'd not cheered. It just ruins it for me. I knew this shit would happen, and on top of that they chanted Husky Harris. I KNEW the crowd would ruin it. cheered and husky harris chants. good grief


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

One Night Stand :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Watched the Wyatts Debut again during the break. Legit goosebumps. Spectacular.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Those RVD videos, though :mark:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Calling an RVD involvement in this match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ACSplyt said:


> The Legend Killer, The Viper, The Apex Predator... RANDY ORTON!


Ya kno!?!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Surprised wwe even showed a heel cena on a clip.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

HUSKY HARRIS is trending btw

I wonder if the WWE will announce it lol


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

:edge

wonders why he wasn't in that promo of RVD apparently beating Cena clean


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

CLOBBERIN TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIME! :mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

That ppv was awesome


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOOK IN MY EYES!!! WHAT DO YA SEE?!?!?!! 

THE CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!! 


FUCKING PUNK IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ah the Cena vs RVD at one night stand match I still laugh my ass off at the treatment Cena got, has his shirt thrown back people flipping him off and toilet paper thrown at him good times :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Why did that Vickie and Ryback segment pull at my heartstrings?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It's clobberin' time


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good show so far. (Y)


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Too bad :sandow doesn't have any time tonight to insult this group of mouth breathers


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

what's the main event for tonight?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol this is nothing new.

back when demolition debuted smash was originally played by one of the old moondogs...but everyone recognized him and chanted 'moondog' so they had to replace him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fucking WWE. I wanna see Punk's entrance. Not the magazine or the fucking briefcase.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

still surprised they chanted husky haris lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Amber B said:


> That's a silly argument. None of us know him as the wrestler, Phil Brooks. He's always been Punk. Wyatt was introduced to us as Husky Harris, hence why he's getting Husky Harris chants and not his real name.


Precisely! Just like how Tensai got Albert chants for the longest time (and still might on occasion). Hell Henry got Sexual Chocolate chants recently as well.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BITW!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

People are getting way too pissy about a few retards in the audience chanting something stupid. Get over it for fucks sake.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> No one. It just ended with Kaitlyn beating on AJ relentlessly and the ref didn't even call off the match


Wonderful


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Why did that Vickie and Ryback segment pull at my heartstrings?


They gonna bang

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Funny people didnt care nearly as much when people chanted Albert to Tensai


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Amber B said:


> The last time I ever marked out like a little bitch for RVD.
> 
> ONS 1 and 2 are fucking classics.


ONS 2 wasn't as good as the first one.

It was alright.


----------



## xzombiecowzx (Jul 8, 2013)

WHINY CUNT said:


> Calling an RVD involvement in this match


I hope you're right.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Husky Harris is trending worldwide :lmao


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

lmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaao at how many ppl are mad about the husky harris chants

get vagina immediately


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Why did that Vickie and Ryback segment pull at my heartstrings?



*Someone needs to ship that pairing. 

"You deserve better" What a Romeo.*


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

wwe logic. Bryan goes over Orton and Sheamus...then they market this main event as "seeing who is the best in the world."

That was probably written by Punk himself


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Tough words" = "You're not the best in the world" "I surely am" "Have at you"


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Dubbletrousers said:


> Funny people didnt care nearly as much when people chanted Albert to Tensai


That's bullshit. I remember A LOT of people here that thought it was bullshit.

Myself included.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Dem kids love dem snakes.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Right after the Wyatt segment, on the WWE App, you saw the PTP backstage watching it happen, Black Cena hiding his face behind his hands and Big Titus eating (popcorn?) out of a bag constantly saying shit in the "oh come on that wasn't necessary" department. Faceturn for the Prime Time Players? Or just meaningless fuckery?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Punkholic said:


> Husky Harris is trending worldwide :lmao


That's really sad. :lmao


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks like Randy still has preference with the chicks.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Maria's got a point

Maria Kanellis ‏@MariaLKanellis 2m 
“@BellaTwinsNet: @MariaLKanellis Don't be hatin cause they have a job and you dont. Jealousy looks ugly boo.”Not jealous.#ladymadenotmanmade


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Amber B said:


> That's a silly argument. None of us know him as the wrestler, Phil Brooks. He's always been Punk. Wyatt was introduced to us as Husky Harris, hence why he's getting Husky Harris chants and not his real name.


Doesn't mean we have to like it. I wonder if people chanted Rocky Maivia( not sure if spelled right) at Rock when he changed gimmicks? Does this happen to everybody at the beginning of a new gimmick these days?


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Ronnie Garvin reference.

The OSWReview boys will be creaming themselves


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Those CM Punk chants :mark:


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> That's really sad. :lmao


It's mostly people badmouthing the Baltimore crowd, so all is well.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> lmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaao at how many ppl are mad about the husky harris chants
> 
> get vagina immediately


What the fu....


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT WYATT FAMILY #1 TRENDING!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> They gonna bang
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

King: "Look at all those females chanting 'Lets get Randy'"


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Clem said:


> Looks like Randy still has preference with the chicks.


CM Punk is still the pussy monster though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

King Gimp said:


> That's bullshit. I remember A LOT of people here that thought it was bullshit.
> 
> Myself included.


You remember wrong. People were jizzing their pants all night long for that crowd.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dat crowd. :datass


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> What the fu....


Get vaginaaaaa

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

I only wish they would have finished Kane in the ring, have Wyatt hit his finisher then fade to black.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Wyatt Family number 1 trending. :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Wyattfamily is not trending WWE

Quit lying


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dr.Boo said:


> Precisely! Just like how Tensai got Albert chants for the longest time (and still might on occasion). Hell Henry got Sexual Chocolate chants recently as well.


I know I bitched at the amount of promos for the Wyatts but I bitched for a reason. 
One because it was overkill and two because WWE gave the audience a month to search his name and find out who he really is. WWE didn't help their case by naming him Husky Harris, either. Repackaging doesn't work as well in this era with the Internet so readily available.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

The difference in pitch in those dueling crowd chants was hilarious :lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

funny that you can distinguish between the twelve year olds and male-virgins while watching this match


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So awesome that Orton is finally in the main event again.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

This will end in a huge brawl with all the money in the bank contestants wont it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd backing CM Punk! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Floor-to-commercial spot
VINTAGE


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Someone needs to ship that pairing.
> 
> "You deserve better" What a Romeo.*


I already ship Vickie and the Walrus, though. Fandom problems. Le sigh.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Wyattfamily is not trending WWE
> 
> Quit lying


Its Top in the world lol.. Only large Tweet i have cared about that was on Raw !! Excluding the odd funny ones.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> Floor-to-commercial spot
> VINTAGE


Classic WWE

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Gamblor said:


> Dem kids love dem snakes.


:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Palahniuk said:


> Ronnie Garvin reference.
> 
> The OSWReview boys will be creaming themselves


Repped :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> Its Top in the world lol.. Only large Tweet i have cared about that was on Raw !! Excluding the odd funny ones.


On my Twitter it's not trending

Husky Harris, Randy Orton, Ryback, and Vickie are.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Classic WWE
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


See more on the app.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Wyattfamily is not trending WWE
> 
> Quit lying


It's top of the trending worldwide list..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This will end in a brawl with all the MITB participants...I'm calling it.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The men chanting for Punk, and the kids chanting for Orton. That's just funny to me for some reason...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Interesting that there were two number 1 trends tonight. The Wyatt Family and Mr. Ratings.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

The Brown Horatio said:


> This will end in a huge brawl with all the money in the bank contestants wont it.


_*Random camera shakes*_

:cole3 *"Oh my! Oh my!"*

:lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Headliner said:


> You remember wrong. People were jizzing their pants all night long for that crowd.


You remember wrong. People were jizzing all night for the crowd, does that mean everyone liked everything the crowd said?
Hell no.

Not saying everyone hated it, but A LOT did. There is no denying that.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> On my Twitter it's not trending
> 
> Husky Harris, Randy Orton, Ryback, and Vickie are.




Same on mine


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Watch Wyatts twitter followers number grow thousands.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> On my Twitter it's not trending
> 
> Husky Harris, Randy Orton, Ryback, and Vickie are.


same thing i saw too


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I know I bitched at the amount of promos for the Wyatts but I bitched for a reason.
> One because it was overkill and two because WWE gave the audience a month to search his name and find out who he really is. WWE didn't help their case by naming him Husky Harris, either. Repackaging doesn't work as well in this era with the Internet so readily available.


Very true. I remember someone mentioning the internet being a big reason that kayfabe is being thrown out the windows nowadays.

Hopefully the chants will go away.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Randy with that vintage chinlock.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Husky Harris is trending on twitter. But it's trending because people are pissed that the lame crowd had to ruin it with the Husky Harris chants.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

King Gimp said:


> You remember wrong. People were jizzing all night for the crowd, does that mean everyone liked everything the crowd said?
> Hell no.
> 
> Not saying everyone hated it, but A LOT did. There is no denying that.


Small minority of asshurt people.


----------



## xzombiecowzx (Jul 8, 2013)

If this ends in a pin I'll be shocked.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

KingLobos said:


> Wyattfamily is not trending WWE
> 
> Quit lying


It is. Top trend.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A back suplex spot during the break :cussin:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Won't be surprised if this ends in a no contest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton with dat workrate. :mark:


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Why the fuck do they still feel the need to tell me who's trending on Twitter? If I had twitter, I'd know before you told me, but I don't have twitter because I don't care.

Oh my fucking lord, this show. I'm so close to being done.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Emerald Flow said:


> _*Random camera shakes*_
> 
> :cole3 *"Oh my! Oh my!"*
> 
> :lmao


*:cole3 It's pandemonium! Make sure to watch the end of this brawl on the WWE APP.*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Emerald Flow said:


> _*Random camera shakes*_
> 
> :cole3 *"Oh my! Oh my!"*
> 
> :lmao


:cole3 *Watch out!*
:lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk/Cena chemistry >>> Punk/Orton chemistry.

There I sad it.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

xzombiecowzx said:


> Randy Orton needs to go full on heel A.S.A.P.


Yes


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Another rest hold, Randy? unk2


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

"Journey Rules" sign = awesome.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey didn't Tazz use that suplex?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I love how the same people bitching about the Husky Harris chat at Bray Wyatt are the same ones who chant Albert at Tensai. Sure, maybe Albert/A-Train/Tensai/Sweet Tea deserves it, but its one in the same. Don't pick and choose and get butt hurt when it happens to your new fascination. 

I hate it when crowds chant that shit at superstars, deserving or not, because it completely ruins the angle being presented. And the What? chant is no different. People wonder why crowds are often times not into parts of the product or certain superstars can't get over. Well that type of shit isn't part of the solution; it's part of the problem. These are the same people who complain about how the product is a shadow of what it used to be, but then they disrespect the kayfabe (or what's left of it into today's era) that the very industry is built on.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Randy Orton trying an tbone/exploder suplex Combo

Where is Farnsworth with the Whaaaa when you need it


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

xzombiecowzx said:


> If this ends in a pin I'll be shocked.


It will most likely end in a brawl with all the MITB participants.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dubbletrousers said:


> Funny people didnt care nearly as much when people chanted Albert to Tensai


Probably because people didn't like him, but like the Wyatt Family. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If this was a couple years back I'd say there would be no finish because it's the number 2 and 3 guys in the company. But with Orton losing clean a few times it wouldn't be surprising if Punk won clean.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> It will most likely end in a brawl with all the MITB participants.


Without RVD.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Did these two smoke a blunt before the match? :lmao
The fuck?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Small minority of asshurt people.


Quite A LOT of people, actually.

Anyway, not going to argue this. That is what I remember. That's what happened.
And, it was annoying.

I guess you could call me "asshurt", but it does get annoying after a while.
But, that is stu[id. How is it enjoyable to watch somthing that is new and exciting but have to hear chants of the previous character?

That's a bullshit excuse. "asshurt"? :lmao :lmao :lmao

Look what D-Bry is Fly said. Sums up my thoughts.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

They need to end tonight's RAW with an RVD appearance.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

So Ryback will be Kane's replacement if Kane isn't in the money in the bank match on Sunday.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

King sucks these days.

"very very disturbing" in the most boring and monotone voice imaginable.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Small minority of asshurt people.


Isn't the point of wrestling to suspend reality and watch a story unfold despite the unlikeliness or ridiculousness of certain characters and storylines? It's hard to suspend reality when reality is people shitting on something new and exciting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dat terrible elbow drop. Good God.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

eww that elbow


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*LOL at the portly fellow in the Fandago shirt trying to get the crowd to go Fandangoing. Oh, Baltimore.*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> steveaustinBSR
> @CMPunk Lay your shit in, bro. It's TV. #wwe #raw


lol (not watching myself, but apparently Austin is)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That fucking horrible ass elbow. 

These assholes are chanting feed me more???????


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Did these two smoke a blunt before the match? :lmao
> The fuck?


unk2:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Secueritae said:


> Hey didn't Tazz use that suplex?


:vince3 Who?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Feed me More?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

DA SLOPPY ELBOW


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Was that ment to be an elbow drop?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pandering Punk is...the worst.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

VINTAGE


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> It will most likely end in a brawl with all the MITB participants.


How would that work? They're all faces.....


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Vintage Orton!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Vintage Orton.

:cole3


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Currently waiting for BRAWK LESNAR

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd finally doing something right by cheering for Punk :clap


----------



## Dark-Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

Love punk but that elbow is just so sloppy. Savage chant though nice.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is a good match here.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Love that DDT spot.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Isn't the point of wrestling to suspend reality and watch a story unfold despite the unlikeliness or ridiculousness of certain characters and storylines? It's hard to suspend reality when reality is people shitting on something new and exciting.


Completely agree.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool match and whatnot....


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Orton hearing voices in his head!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE! FEED ME MORE!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Did these two smoke a blunt before the match? :lmao
> The fuck?


*RVD's definitely in the building then.*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Silly Cole, "Vintage Punk" would be if he pulled a welcome to Chicago mfer and then finished with the Pepsi Plunge. Or if Punk somehow tapped out Orton with the Devil Lock


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Austin laying into Punk :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT RKO chant.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Vintage Orton! :cole3


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

WrestlinFan said:


> How would that work? They're all faces.....


To be fair have you seen the WHC one? They are all Heels . I kinda expect a RVD appearance actually for some reason.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This main event suck! Yeah I said it. Wyatt family please punt these two slow asses. Thanks.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Why is CM Punk main eventing now that he isn't WWE Champion, Smackdown and now Raw, oh WWE


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

HE'S GOING TO THE PAPERS!!!!


----------



## xzombiecowzx (Jul 8, 2013)

I think I saw a speck of blood on Randy's head. Time to censor.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Did anybody see that guy in the Ric Flair costume?? :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cue Orton mark tears.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

sloppy kick


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PUNK!!! :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Punk with the clean pin!


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

:mark:Clean pin!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Damnit.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

BITW!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Orton losing clean 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

PUNK WINS, PUNK WINS, PUNK WINS.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

borton loses clean!!!!!!!!!!

Daniel Bryan!!!!! Is he going heel???


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Punk wins clean :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

dumb booking


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What a dull match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

See. Not surprised he won clean. Orton's definitely going to snap and go heel very very soon though.


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

meh decent match. decent RAW. better than the past few weeks.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

unk2 :clap


----------



## Jams (Sep 12, 2012)

*Rate This Raw 1-10*

What do you rate this Raw from 1-10?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I woulda been pissed if Orton won


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice win their by Punk. The Orton marks and Punk haters will be furious tonight for sure :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry getem'!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk is off.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

So punk wont win Sunday?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

PUNK WINS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

LOL Orton lost the last 3 weeks on RAW.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

wow


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

:mark: GOAT


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Brawl at the end called it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Meaningless main event was...meaningless.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Slider575 said:


> Why is CM Punk main eventing now that he isn't WWE Champion, Smackdown and now Raw, oh WWE


That is a easy one this is WWE its because Cena is not in a match .


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Vintage MITB Brawl


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

PUNK WINS! Good match.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Steve Austin ‏@steveaustinBSR 9m
@CMPunk Lay your shit in, bro. It's TV. #wwe #raw


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Remember when Orton was a big deal? lol

Bryan vs Punk lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Randy Orton is winning the MITB, Back to back losses to Punk/Daniels


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

GOAT!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Ending with a Pier 6 Brawl unk2 :bryan :yes


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

HEEL TURN!


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

wow, Randy pinned clean 2 weeks in a row. did he piss in someone's cornflakes?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> See. Not surprised he won clean. Orton's definitely going to snap and go heel very very soon though.


Yep.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"Is this a glimpse of what we're going to see Sunday!"

We all know it's going to be said...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

yes a wild Bryan!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

DB abusing Punk for his sloppy elbow.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Why a heel turn?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan! :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Orton looked right at the titantron and still turned around and got hit with s ladder


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really don't appreciate the lack of Ambrose.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The traditional pre mitb brawl....nope...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So he's not winning apparently....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan better win sunday


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Perfect ending!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

No brawl? Man they really are pushing Daniel Bryan 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Solid main event. Good reversals and counters.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Looks like Orton is winning Sunday :mark:*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What do you know, Bryan's not winning after all.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm starting to think Bryan isn't going to win now :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Captain Insano (May 10, 2013)

damn they're really putting DB over. YES!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Randy Orton is winning the MITB, Back to back losses to Punk/Daniels


I sure hope so.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess Daniel Bryan is a face. Because that was a dick move.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes meh ending though.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Why a heel turn?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Its not a heel turn at all lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I hope this doesn't mean Bryan isn't winning at MITB


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Bryan's definitely not winning MITB now.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Punk is off.


he's been off since he came back


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> Ending with a Pier 6 Brawl unk2 :bryan :yes


To see the rest download the WWE app :cole3


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Good main-event. Good show.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I hope they'll swerve us now and have Bryan not win MITB.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:yes this man should win MITB and cash in that night


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Is Bryan winning MITB TOO obvious? Like so obvious WWE might swerve us and give it to Orton or RVD.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

That confirms it just like Cena when he said he would win Royal Rumble


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Demolition119 said:


> wow, Randy pinned clean 2 weeks in a row. did he piss in someone's cornflakes?


Babyfaces losing clean repeatedly usually means heel turn, but Orton has been begging for a turn for quite some time and it hasn't happened


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn...i guess Bryan isn't winning MITB now based on this ending fpalm

Oh well...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Orton looked right at the titantron and still turned around and got hit with s ladder


:lmao :lmao :lmao I noticed that aswell


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Randy Orton is winning.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Lol at people saying DB isn't winning. Do any of you remember ADR killing everyone in the MITB match the week on RAW before he won it?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> So I guess Daniel Bryan is a face. Because that was a dick move.


Nah only Fella gets away with that nonsense right now. Bryan's a heel because WWE can't book their way out of a library.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Welp, doesn't look like Bryan is winning.

Pretty good Raw though. Minus that foreshadowing at the end.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dunmer said:


> Bryan's definitely not winning MITB now.


Hooray. :cheer



> Lol at people saying DB isn't winning. Do any of you remember ADR killing everyone in the MITB match the week on RAW before he won it?


Unless he GRABBED THE CASE, you have no argument. Whenever someone grabs the case, they lose. 100% of the time.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Happy Punk got a win, but that match was just really really dull. It was way too short and just didn't work really.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

FUCKKKKKKK.... If this means WWE doesn't give the briefcase to Bryan I`m going to lose it.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Its not a heel turn at all lol


Seemed like it was heading that way, did not seem like his face character and he did just beat up two faces

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

yea, D-bryan's not winning MITB


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I said before I think Bryan won't be winning Sunday 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> he's been off since he came back


Very meh match. And I agree about Punk. Don't know what's been up with him since he came back.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ugh. I was really hoping Bryan's inherent likability would just propel him straight past creative's Asshole Face archetype.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

2/10. Only things I liked were Punk vs Orton, Bellas on commentary and Wyatt Family making their debut.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

7. It wasn't the best Raw ever, but it wasn't bad either.


----------



## The Deluded One (Dec 31, 2011)

Bryan won't win now, get in. Needs to stop looking like a damn stray mormon first. And I greatly revere beards.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well....WWE just lost a PPV buy!


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm glad that CM Punk won... But disappointed that Randy Orton lost...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TakeMyGun said:


> LOL Orton lost the last 3 weeks on RAW.


=


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Terrible show overall, 6/10 and im being generous.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics and gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/wwe-monday-night-raw-782013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Good show with some good angles and some good matches. I enjoyed this one and it was a memorable Raw.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Damn Orton. Wellness Violations suck balls, don't they? The schizophrenic booking of Bryan continues. Is he face or heel? Sometimes both on the same show. It's nuts.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i don't see bryan winning after this ending
somehow i can see RVD or Orton winning


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The whole 'momentum going into the PPV means you're not winning' thing doesn't really work anymore. Plenty and plenty of times they still do.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

8/10 for me. That segment with the McMahons was pretty bad. And I hated the match between Cara and Rio only because Ziggler came out and ruined everything.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, with how tonight played out, Daniel Bryan isn't going to win the match, it seems. Fuck, so either RVD or Orton is going to win.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

7.

Wyatt Family debut, Punk/Orton, Bryan/Sheamus, and Jericho/Axel were all good.

The Vickie shit was bad and took up too much time.


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

RVD WINNING THE BRIEFCASE!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Really hope the losses and the ending means Orton wins the briefcase. He's already admitted he'll cash-in the "cowardly" way and he's wanted to turn heel for a while now. That's a good way to go about that.

Crappy Raw other than the Sheamus/Bryan match.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

I said 6. I was happy with the Wyatt debut. Bryan/Sheamus was pretty good. Main event...I'll be honest, I stopped watching after the Wyatt family came out. The rest of the show was bleh. The job review was fucking terrible.


----------



## White (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

7/10 not a bad show at all.


----------



## Jams (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*



Dunmer said:


> 2/10. Only things I liked were Punk vs Orton, Bellas on commentary and Wyatt Family making their debut.


2 is a bit ridiculous IMO. I gave it a 7. Thought it was above average. Good match between Sheamus / D Bry, solid match between Punk / Orton, and of course the debut of the Wyatt family.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I really don't appreciate the lack of Ambrose.


I know, right? That precious television time that could have been used to display his awesomeness was instead used for that bullshit segment with Vickie and the McMahons.

Vince and creative can suck a big, fat dick for that one.










But other than that..... RAW was actually very tolerable this time around. A huge improvement from last week.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

If DB doesn't win, who would they give it to? Probably RVD or Randy...all I can do is hope Bryan wins...*sigh*


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Solid RAW. I'm hyped for MITB. And I am anticipating more Wyatt Family.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, dat was a fun raw


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

7/10 - Wasn't bad, crowd did ruin it at moments, I laughed at the Husky Harris part though because of the big build up only for the crowd to chant that.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Crowd made it boring but they picked it up during the main event, way better than last week for sure.


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Brye said:


> The whole 'momentum going into the PPV means you're not winning' thing doesn't really work anymore. Plenty and plenty of times they still do.


Exactly.

People need to start going into Pay-Per-Views with open minds, rather than thinking they know all the outcomes to all the matches.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> The whole 'momentum going into the PPV means you're not winning' thing doesn't really work anymore. Plenty and plenty of times they still do.


Maybe, but they don't grab the case. Anybody who grabs the case beforehand loses.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

These guys don't seem to click well... The only way this would have been at least mildly entertaining is if the match was given some sort of stipulation...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Another solid Raw, imo. (Y)

I'll write up something later.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Pretty good Raw this week. Much better than last week's episode.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Orton but I'd take him winning the MITB over Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I wouldn't mind Orton winning, hell we've just had Punk (who I love), not interested in RVD anymore - I want Bryan to win but Orton possibly turning heel out of this whole thing should be pretty good TV.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Bryan is still winning.

They'll just have it look like Punk is winning, but then Lesnar comes out and destroys him, and Bryan quickly takes advantage.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, Bryan is winning the briefcase on Sunday, I'm calling it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Gaz. said:


> Exactly.
> 
> People need to start going into Pay-Per-Views with open minds, rather than thinking they know all the outcomes to all the matches.


Agreed. It's why everyone is constantly miserable here.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton must win because I know he'll not give that much of a fuck to carry that briefcase everywhere.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Decent raw, good stuff at the beginning with DB/Sheamus and at the end with the Wyatts and a decent if off Punk/Orton match. Lot of crap in the middle and I really truly absolutely don't care about McMahon Family Drama at all.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I feel like I'm gonna be so wrecked by MITB. It'd be too obvious for Daniel Bryan...

SWERVE GREAT KHALI IS THE 9TH MYSTERY WRESTLER AND WINNER!

:vince3 :troll


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

6/10, decent enough.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty awful show, I wont buy the PPV.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Brye said:


> Agreed. It's why everyone is constantly miserable here.


Some were pleasantly surprised when ADR/Ziggler double turn happened at Payback. I didn't expect it, and I'm sure many others didn't.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

8/10. Pretty good show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wonder if they're gonna write Kane out of MITB? Evan Bourne plz


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Orton wouldn't even be able to win a raffle right now if he had every ticket.

Dem violations.

It'll be Bryan.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great RAW. Everything had a point and Bryan/Sheamus was very good.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Brye said:


> Agreed. It's why everyone is constantly miserable here.


No I'm never falling for that again.

I've been trolled too many times by the WWE. Cena burying Nexus, Jericho losing the rumble, 18 seconds...Fuck if they do it again.

Closed mind until I read consistent results that are not troll worthy


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

The swerve is that the E wants you to believe because Bryan has so much momentum he wont win, when he will. Pure genius.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My guess is Orton wins the MITB

Although Bryan winning would be nice.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Maybe they will replace Kane (kayfabe injury) with Bray wyatt and he will win it?!


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Gaz. said:


> Exactly.
> 
> People need to start going into Pay-Per-Views with open minds, rather than thinking they know all the outcomes to all the matches.


To their defense, predictability can feel a bit _overwhelming_ at times.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

I'd say a 7. Much better than last week's. Overall, the build to MITB has been great.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't understand how RVD add to this match in any appreciable way.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

the fox said:


> Maybe they will replace Kane (kayfabe injury) with Bray wyatt and he will win it?!


That's a really quick push to the top. I dunno...


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I know, right? That precious television time that could have been used to display his awesomeness was instead used for that bullshit segment with Vickie and the McMahons.
> 
> Vince and creative can suck a big, fat dick for that one.
> 
> ...


He was missing from that segment but I think it justvadds to his aura. Betcha he is showcased heavily on Smackdown. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

2 out of 10. Sheamus/Bryan was a solid match but everything else can fuck off. Specially that awful job evaluation segment.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brye said:


> Wonder if they're gonna write Kane out of MITB? Evan Bourne plz


:lmao

Evan Bourne in the all-stars MITB.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Brye said:


> Wonder if they're gonna write Kane out of MITB? Evan Bourne plz


Cena replaces Kane, Cena retains title, Cena wins MITB. :cena5


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

6.

Pretty satisfied.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

6.5 / 10 - would have been a good followup to the RAW after Payback - would have liked to seen the USO's and more of Ambrose - but a decent go home raw. Wyatt's debut was terrific and so was Baltimore except for the Husky Harris chants...why do smarks feel like they have to show off?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*



Choke2Death said:


> 2 out of 10. Sheamus/Bryan was a solid match but everything else can fuck off. Specially that awful job evaluation segment.


I swear the phrase "WWE Universe" was uttered at least 50 times in those 10 agonizing minutes...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Catsaregreat said:


> Cena replaces Kane, Cena retains title, Cena wins MITB. :cena5


Yes the ultimate way to make smarks happy...have Cena win the MITB ...then win his match vs. Henry...only to cash it in..on himself..lie down and pin himself with the briefcase :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If Kane is out of MITB then they shouldn't replace him. The less people the better in this situation.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, what I liked about Raw: 

- The Wyatts' Debut was friggin' awesome. The creepy vignettes build it up throughout the night and when they pulled the trigger, it was great. The look, the entrance, the music, the rocking chair. It all looked great. That was the best part of the show without a doubt. 

- Daniel Bryan & Sheamus had a really good match. Glad DB won. 

- CM Punk Vs. Randy Orton was another good match. It was a nice solid Raw main event. Also glad that Punk won. 

- A small thing, I know, but the RVD Highlight packages were cool to see. 

The rest....meh. 

- The Vickie Guerrero stuff was just painful. I don't feel like the heel is getting comeuppance. I feel like the McMahons are just being vindictive bullies for no other reason than the stroke their own egos. And the job review segment just went on and on and on and on and on and on AND FUCKING ON! I can't remember the last time a segment dragged that poorly. It was just a mess. And why did they have her climb a ladder at the start? She looked uncomfortable up there and it looked like a disaster waiting to happen. 

- The fans with their stupid What chants and Cena's general stupidity ruined another segment with Mark Henry. And we all know Cena is going to win now, so hooray for that. I think it is bull that they are doing the "Oh he can't life him" bit. Really? So we're basically going to ignore Cena's entire history. Great Khali, Big Show, Big Show & Edge at the same time? Give me break. Heck, I'm pretty sure he's given the AA to Henry before. 

- The matches and other bits just fell flat and didn't leave much of an impression. Jericho Vs. Axel was shockingly dull. 

So basically, thank God for The Wyatts. I probably would have turned the show off if they weren't advertised to debut tonight.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*



KO Bossy said:


> I swear the phrase "WWE Universe" was uttered at least 50 times in those 10 agonizing minutes...


I was playing GTA San Andreas on the PS2 at the same time so I didn't pay it much attention but Vickie's screaming was making my ears bleed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> :lmao
> 
> Evan Bourne in the all-stars MITB.


:lmao


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hated the end to raw making Bryan grab the briefcase. Seems he's not going to win considering the past. But that Wyatt entrance gave. Me goosebumps. Haven't anticipated someone like that in a while. I'll be at raw next Monday in Brooklyn. Can't wait to see how this goes. Brock gonna be there. Rvd. The money in the bank aftermath. More Wyatt chaos


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What if Cena replaces Kane, wins the briefcase, retains against Henry and cashes-in on himself? Great television right there.

:cena3


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> I'm not a fan of Orton but I'd take him winning the MITB over Daniel Bryan.


Bryan's fighting Cena for the title at Summerslam either way so i don't mind.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bray Wyatt to take Kane's spot in the ladder match.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

7/10

Good RAW for me.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

D Bry still can't shake the monkey writers off his back. Wins that crowd over with his match, randomly attacks Punk and Cena and grabs the suitcase.


You know E, it's not like I was considering giving you money to see that moment or anything. assmonkeys.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Why a heel turn?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He didn't turn heel...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> Hated the end to raw making Bryan grab the briefcase. Seems he's not going to win considering the past. But that Wyatt entrance gave. Me goosebumps. Haven't anticipated someone like that in a while. I'll be at raw next Monday in Brooklyn. Can't wait to see how this goes. Brock gonna be there. Rvd. The money in the bank aftermath. More Wyatt chaos


If you see anyone in Brooklyn chanting Husky Harris then make sure you tell them how much of a ****** they are.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Pretty damn good RAW imo. This has been a really good build to the MITB. Loved seeing some of the old RVD footage, especially ONS '06. The magic that was in the air that night. Even though I was 11 at the time and huge Cena mark, I knew there was something special about the night.God, it's just so ad the RVD that's returning this Sunday isn't the RVD that was shown in this video packages.

Anyway, back to my thoughts on RAW.

Likes
-Sheamus and Bryan killed it!
-Vickie stuff was funny. Come on people, you know you enjoyed it. Could have done without all the bs from the McMahons though. But dammit, she ruined Vince's jacket!
-Nice to see WWE isn't ignoring Ziggler and AJ's relationship. Seemed as if they were for a while.
-Cena/Henry segment was what it was.
-WYATT FREAKING FAMILY!
-Ending was cool. Foreshadowing hopefully? 

Dislikes
-Del Rio/Cara *yawn*
-Jericho/Axel. Dind't care for it much.
-WHC MITB match being made to look like a joke. Seriously a fucking comedy segment for the build.

That was my biggest gripe with RAW tonight tbh. The fact that the MITB for the World Title got treated like it was some big joke. I mean, the match is full of jobbers but couldn't WWE for one night made them look like they are actually "young, up and coming" stars?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I was surprised the Wyatt family got so many cheers on their debut :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Orton wouldn't even be able to win a raffle right now if he had every ticket.
> 
> Dem violations.
> 
> It'll be Bryan.


Isn't Orton on two strikes right now? The same two strikes Jeff Hardy had but yet he went on to win the WWE Title. Don't underestimate Vince's obsession with always pushing Orton. 



SJFC said:


> Bryan's fighting Cena for the title at Summerslam either way so i don't mind.


Well that's not confirmed yet.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nostalgia said:


> :lmao
> 
> Evan Bourne in the all-stars MITB.


Forgot it was called that. But I'd love to see Bourne in the match so I don't really care, haha.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

8/10, they had a few good moments like Wyatt's debut, Punk vs. Orton and Sheamus vs. Bryan was a good match.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd be a liar if I said I wasn't worried the Husky Harris thing will catch on. I hope not, but they did it every week with Tensai, they do it every week with Ryback. It wouldn't surprise me if they do it every week with him.

And that will destroy it. It will. Hell, they may have already destroyed it to be perfectly honest.

This is why I've never seen a single wrestler ever have anything positive to say about smarks. The modern day WWE crowd is probably the worst wrestling crowd in wrestling history. There are no redeemable qualities about today's crowd.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Isn't Orton on two strikes right now? The same two strikes Jeff Hardy had but yet he went on to win the WWE Title.


And we all remember how that ended.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Asenath said:


> And we all remember how that ended.


He made the decision to leave to heal up because his body was banged up. Anything strange about that?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Is this up on dailymotion yet? Power was out at my place and missed the whole show which seems like a decent one by the reviews here. If this shit happens again next week, I'm going on a rampage all across the city. Ain't no way I'm missing out on a rare appearance by the beast incarnate.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Good:
Wyatt Family, start to finish. Good stuff.
The Goat GOATING and going over Sheamus clean and ending the night strong.
Punk/Orton

Bad:
Axel/Jericho. Shocking outing from both of them. PerfectPlex buried for nothing.
The Shield/Tons of Funk match.
ADR's monthly ritual of a dead match with Sin Cara
The rotten Ziggler interruption.

Ugly:
Divas stuff. I literally cannot remember what they did tonight.
The Vickie stuff where the McMahons bullied her for nothing.
STILL going with a powerful 30 minutes of t.v. time a night general manager
That manager is Brad Maddox.
That formulaic Cena promo
The "Can Cena Lift Him?" Storyline. Yeah. Even Stevie Wonder can see that John Cena
is winning this Sunday and Stevie Wonder doesn't know shit about wrestling! 8*D


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> He made the decision to leave to heal up because his body was banged up. Anything strange about that?


....and was later found with a huge meth lab in his basement.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

6/10

Decent show. Bryan/Sheamus, Wyatt debut & Orton/Punk were all highlights for me. The job evaluation was pretty bad. The rest of the show was kind of meh for me.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

I think it was very good for a 3 hours show. Wyatt family debut, decent Sheamus/Bryan match, solid Punk/Orton match, and had several good moments.


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

3/10. Not nearly as bad as last week but nothing exciting nor significant happened other than Vickie getting fired. The only match that entertained me was Bryan/Sheamus and the in-ring segments were overall rather generic and boring.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Is this up on dailymotion yet? Power was out at my place and missed the whole show which seems like a decent one by the reviews here. If this shit happens again next week, I'm going on a rampage all across the city. Ain't no way I'm missing out on a rare appearance by the beast incarnate.


www.desirulez.net/showthread.php?t=562573


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> He made the decision to leave to heal up because his body was banged up. Anything strange about that?


This. And regardless, Jeff still won the WWE Title on two strikes, that was my point. Two strikes isn't going to stop Orton from winning the title again, it's going to happen again eventually. A MITB win for Orton could be the perfect fuel for a heel turn that he's been overdue for a while now, and that might make Orton more interesting again.

Bryan's getting pushed regardless if he wins MITB or not, they've invested too much into his push with the build and wins over top stars and such to suddenly stop if he doesn't win MITB, so hopefully they'll swerve us and let someone else win.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Can someone pm a link to the full episode of RAW. i missed it and want to watch it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> This. And regardless, Jeff still won the WWE Title on two strikes, that was my point. Two strikes isn't going to stop Orton from winning the title again, it's going to happen again eventually. A MITB win for Orton could be the perfect fuel for a heel turn that he's been overdue for a while now, and that might make Orton more interesting again.
> 
> Bryan's getting pushed regardless if he wins MITB or not, they've invested too much into his push with the build and wins over top stars and such to suddenly stop if he doesn't win MITB, so hopefully they'll swerve us and let someone else win.


Yeah, I hope Orton wins the briefcase and Bryan finds another way to become #1 contender for SummerSlam.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Can someone pm a link to the full episode of RAW. i missed it and want to watch it.


http://www.desirulez.net/showthread.php?t=562573


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/274...night-the-wyatt-family-makes-its-wwe-tv-debut



> What Happened After Raw Tonight?
> Following Raw tonight, John Cena defeated Ryback in the dark match main event via pinfall after hitting the AA.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> Really hope the losses and the ending means Orton wins the briefcase. He's already admitted he'll cash-in the "cowardly" way and he's wanted to turn heel for a while now. That's a good way to go about that.
> 
> *Crappy Raw other than the Sheamus/Bryan match.*


Ha... I wonder why that is?unk2


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll be fine if Bryan doesn't win MITB. MITB doesn't really work all that well anymore.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm so over MITB.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, I hope Orton wins the briefcase and Bryan finds another way to become #1 contender for SummerSlam.


Orton is too big of a star to cash-in like a cheap heel. In his last heel run they had him kick the fuck outta mcmahons in the main event every-week. Orton can't be a ziggler, he's just way too established.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That debut :mark:

Fucking brilliant. LOVED it.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

6/10

Way better than that flaming pile of shit last week.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

7/10, so a solid Raw. Much better than last week, that's for sure.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Looks like Orton is winning the briefcase. It seems a bit too obvious with all his losses lately.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I enjoyed tonight's show a lot and with as much anticipation as I had going in it would've been pretty easy to be disappointed.

-The Wyatt debut was great. The videos leading up to it were creepy, the last promo before they came out was intense, the entrance with the pitch black and lantern gave me chills, and the attack on Kane was flawless. I don't know if this is going to lead to a Kane/Wyatt program (the exact thing I called for last week) or if they're just going to destroy people but either way I can't wait to see more. Definitely going to go back and watch it again a few times.

-Danielson/Sheamus was a very good match and a nice way to start the night's matches. I think beating Sheamus to make up for the Mania loss is the next step in DBD's redemption and him winning MITB seems like a lock.

-Loved the WHC MITB segment. Barrett knocking out Fandango was awesome and all of the other people telling Fandango not to say his name was funny. One question though: where was Ambrose? I know the Shield hasn't exactly had a lot of backstage interaction but it seems like he shouldn't been involved.

-Shield/TOF was a lot better than I would've expected. Tensai gets crapped on a lot but I truly believe he's the best big man worker in the company. It's too bad we won't be seeing the tag title match on PPV but seeing as how the Usos weren't even on the show tonight it makes sense.

-Shut up Cena. The smarmy face character just doesn't do it for me and I hate seeing him undercut heels with his shitty jokes. Henry is bringing some reality and passion into this feud and then you have Cena being a clown to minimize that. Pathetic.

-Holy Bella tits. They're such shitty heels that I wish they'd turn face again. The Divas match didn't interest me in the slightest and I'll be glad when AJ/Kaitlyn is done because they haven't really progressed the feud in an entertaining way.

-I didn't care for the ending of the ADR/Sin Cara match. Ziggler is being way too over the top for my taste and falling right into that pandering face pattern we've seen so often.

-Maddox as the new GM is intriguing. He's got such a weird character that he could be entertaining in this role but I have a feeling he'll just end up being another whipping boy for the McMahon clan. Yawn. Also, Ryback becoming the most sensitive man on the roster is pretty great.

-Orton/Punk was a very good match and actually went a lot better than I expected. It's nice to see some actual intensity in matches for a change and Punk's mannerisms sold it for me. Danielson attacking was kind of out of the blue (I was expecting a surprise Lesnar return) and I hope creative isn't trying to force a heel turn on us again. People love the guy, just give him the ball and see how far he runs with it.


----------



## ColeMiner91 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

Rating that episode a 1/2/3 just means you do not enjoy modern WWE at all and should stop watching. It was not that. There is no way that was a bad show for three hours. 

The Wyatt compound shit would make it a three out of ten if it was just that and all commercials. 

Shield match, sheamus/bryan, punk/orton, Ziggler/AJ segment, Henry promos were all really good. I liked the divas match and I seem to be alone on this, but I didn't think the McMahons were that bad; I thought it bordered on hilarious. HHH and Vince's faces were mint. 

del rio/cara sucked ass, but they may just be my least two favorite people on the roster. The shit with Cena dropping Henry was lame too, because now we have to do the overcoming the odds bullshit at MITB, but that's only two bad things.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

4/10


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*8/10 show for me. I enjoyed it a lot.

-Vickie Guerrero was hilarious throughout in most of the segments. I died when Brad Maddox was named the GM. 

-The crowd was hot

-Just about all of the matches were godd. It's about time Bryan got his win back from Sheamus, and the same for Punk. 

- Pretty good Wyatt debut. They took out a prominent member of the roster with ease. Damn, those dudes are creepy. It shouldn't really bother me, but those fans that chanted "Husky Harris" are a bunch of jackasses. Fucking losers.

-Am I the only one that saw the Michael McGuilligutty (or however you spell it) graphic when Christian came out?

-It's official, Ryback is done in these streets.

- I really thought this Cena/Henry feud would be a lot better. Thank God for Henry, though. He is doing all he can to make up for Cena's staleness. 

-The Divas feud has not progressed at all. They really need to do something on Smackdown!.

-I really do wonder who is going to win the MITB for the WWE Championship. My money is on Bryan or Orton.
*


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

8

Brad Maddox, Husky Harris chants, the main event... there are very few things that could've made it better


----------



## Hoomanchew (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

Ill give it a 4. 
Hadnt watched a Raw since about 2007. This Wyatt thing had me interested enough to record the show. 
Just watched the entire show in a half hour which aint good. But Shamus vs Bryan was decent. Stopped to see Christian and Kane. The rest was just something to fast forward through.
But the Wyatts intrigued me enough to want to record next weeks show too. So gotta give them props for accomplishing that feat.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay Raw I guess.

Wyatt debut was decent, nothing special. Love the entrance though. Hated the 'Husky Harris' chants but you bore your audience 90% of the time, this is what they do.

Punk/Orton, the Shield/TOF and Bryan/Sheamus matches were all good.

Bryan is winning this Sunday, people jump at one Raw ending and think they know everything.

Orton winning would be boring, RVD would be a nice swerve but Bryan makes the most sense by far.

McMahons segment was boring and went on way too long, just fire the bitch and be done with it. Even HHH looked bored as hell.

As for the other MITB, didn't mind the comedy skit. People take shit way too serious around here. Ambrose seems a lock, he is easily the best choice to win.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Rate This Raw 1-10*

7/10. Better than most this year. Good matches, Wyatt debut and Bryan owning at the end. Some shitty moments but that's why I give it a 7 and not a 10.


----------



## philip3831 (Mar 6, 2009)

Was there live. Thoroughly enjoyed it. The crowd loved the McMahon/ Vickie stuff. There was nothing I hated which is rare.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Gaz. said:


> Exactly.
> 
> People need to start going into Pay-Per-Views with open minds, rather than thinking they know all the outcomes to all the matches.


But that's exactly the problem, most of the time I have seen people calling entire cards top to bottom, I have missed a few matches in the last ones since WM, and the only one I missed at Mania was the Henry-Ryback match. Don't get me wrong, of course there are some matches that surprise, but precious few anymore.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Great match between Daniel Bryan and Sheamus. It felt slow at times but it still allowed both guys to shine. Glad Bryan got the win to make up for last year's feud.

-Finally Cena and Mark Henry have a little physical altercation in their promo sequence. Both guys had a nice promo and looks like they are going to have overcome the odds again by him having trouble lifting up Henry.

-I thought Jericho was going to put over Curtis Axel but was shocked Jericho got the win instead. Looks like the WWE's creative team really loves to have their IC Champions lose from time to time.

-The Vickie Guerrero/McMahon family segment dragged a lot. But it was done well and Vickie played her part well. I have no idea how Brad Maddox taking over as GM will go. But there was a report last year that said he was high on Triple H's list.

-Kane/Christian was kinda slow at times. I was losing interest until the Wyatt family debuted. Nice debut. Their entrance was creepy and reminded me of when Kane first appeared in the WWE.

-Good match between Punk and Orton. Glad Punk got the win against his former Wrestlemania opponent as well. With Orton taking another clean loss, I wonder if this means he is going to win the MITB. I rather Daniel Bryan win it.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns vs Tons of Funk was boring. 

-Seemed like no one cared about Sin Cara/ADR at all. Heard no reaction and even with Ziggler cutting a promo, it was still was a weird segment. Plus, who ended up winning the match? Or was it called off? Yikes.

-Still don't understand what the Bella Twins' role was during the AJ, Fox vs Kaitlyn and Layla match. Nice spear from Kaitlyn to AJ though.

-Could've swore I saw the words "Michael McGilicutty" on the screen when Christian came out for his match against Kane. 

Overall show was decent so it gets a 6/10.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Good overall show.

a BIG FAT MINUS to the idiots cheering for Wyatts beating up Kane and then starting the fcking Husky Harris chants...way to kill off a debut of a heel stable.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't get why every one is so PISSED that some people chanted Huskey Harris. It lasted for less than 10 seconds and it shouldn't even be that big of a deal. I don't particularly like the Wyatts, but I thought their entrance and debut was cool.

As for the show I liked it, and think that both of the MITB matches are pretty unpredictable as far as who is gonna win it. A good show and what looks like a good MITB PPV, nice.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

So a potentially great moment now has the stain of "Husky Harris" chants. That'll look great in 5 years time. This could have been one of THOSE moments, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

Show was decent, Cena fuckinh ruined the Henry segment with his shitty jokes when he should be intense.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> I don't get why every one is so PISSED that some people chanted Huskey Harris. It lasted for less than 10 seconds and it shouldn't even be that big of a deal. I don't particularly like the Wyatts, but I thought their entrance and debut was cool.
> 
> As for the show I liked it, and think that both of the MITB matches are pretty unpredictable as far as who is gonna win it. A good show and what looks like a good MITB PPV, nice.


Because we know it's going to happen every fucking week now. Ever since crowds started chanting "Goldberg" at Ryback and "Albert" at Tensai, that's pretty much all we ever hear when they come out.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

StarzNBarz said:


> I don't get why every one is so PISSED that some people chanted Huskey Harris. It lasted for less than 10 seconds and it shouldn't even be that big of a deal. I don't particularly like the Wyatts, but I thought their entrance and debut was cool.
> 
> As for the show I liked it, and think that both of the MITB matches are pretty unpredictable as far as who is gonna win it. A good show and what looks like a good MITB PPV, nice.


Because for whatever reason, WWE listens to those chants and sees it as a bad sign, pulling the plug on them. Not only that, but it completely ruined a great moment, now they're going to have to do some shoddy editing to take out the final part if they ever want to use it again for future reference. The stupid chants are forever on that clip.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

StarzNBarz said:


> I don't get why every one is so PISSED that some people chanted Huskey Harris. It lasted for less than 10 seconds and it shouldn't even be that big of a deal. *I don't particularly like the Wyatts*, but I thought their entrance and debut was cool.
> 
> As for the show I liked it, and think that both of the MITB matches are pretty unpredictable as far as who is gonna win it. A good show and what looks like a good MITB PPV, nice.


Well, there you go, that's why you don't get it.

He might get de-pushed off this. If these chants continue, which they most likely will, WWE will pull their usual horseshit and lose faith in him because they think the chants are a sign that the people aren't interested in him.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

LMAO Fandango is hilarious. Him and Barrett were great in that segment.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Really enjoyed RAW tonight.

Stream died 5 minutes before going live this morning.

Downloaded and watched it just then.

Loved pretty much every match/segment. 

Wyatt's gave me goosebumps!!

Fandango getting punched was funny!

God I laughed at HHH when he was walking behind Vince and Steph (doing the Vince Strut)

Every match lasted more than what they normally do on RAW. 

Good Job.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, there you go, that's why you don't get it.
> 
> He might get de-pushed off this. If these chants continue, which they most likely will, WWE will pull their usual horseshit and lose faith in him because they think the chants are a sign that the people aren't interested in him.


*You're so fucking negative that your posts are come off as stupid. You think Vince would be stupid enough to de-push someone like Wyatt just because of some chants when he can easily make a lot of money off him instead? Yes, crowd reactions do determine a wrestler's position in the company but that isn't the case every time. Wyatt is too good to be de-pushed because of a fucking chant.*


----------



## EndOfAnEra (Jan 19, 2013)

8\10. Great show.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty solid show.

The Wyatt's entrance and all was pretty cool, there beat up on Kane was awesome. Was different to what I was expecting but very good nonetheless.

The Bryan/Sheamus match was good and so was the mainevent, good to see Punk get his win back from Orton. Interesting end to the show with Bryan running down and beating down both Punk and Orton, looks like he will be winning come Sunday.

8/10 from me.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I have no followers, I have only brothers and sisters in the name of cause. People are sheep, you understand me, they can't lead themselves, they need to be lead, people buy and sell fear, they worship war, they crave war. I'm not afraid of their wars. I created war, and I think its time for the masses to wake up, wake up, WAKE UP AND LOOK AT THIS LIE YOU'RE LIVIN IN MAN...The World is deteriorating between your toes and you do nothing about it. You only stand there and whisper and wonder but you never do anything about it! And I've seen it all, in my dreams and in my thoughts and above everything else I understand, This is not the beginning, it's the End. 

WHOEVER WROTE THAT, I fucking love you man. Thank you for bringing this kind of RAW shit to the E.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CRIMSON said:


> *You're so fucking negative that your posts are come off as stupid. You think Vince would be stupid enough to de-push someone like Wyatt just because of some chants when he can easily make a lot of money off him instead? Yes, crowd reactions do determine a wrestler's position in the company but that isn't the case every time. Wyatt is too good to be de-pushed because of a fucking chant.*


My posts are come off as stupid, huh? You don't say.....

Negativity and cynicism is the most realistic way to approach this product. You see, I base my suspicions on this little 8 letter word called EVIDENCE. When I'm dealing with a company, like, say for example, Rockstar games, I expect their games to be good, because there is EVIDENCE to suggest that it will be, in the form of consistent quality. When I watch a new series on HBO, I expect it will be good because HBO's reputation is first class. When I watch WWE, I have my guard up when anything good comes along, because I have repeatedly seen damn near anything that entertains me toyed and fucked around with so much, and buried every which way that I have no confidence in them because they have not EARNED that confidence in so many years.

With this batshit crazy motherfucker in charge, I won't put ANYTHING past him. His recent track record when it comes to pushing people who are great on the mic and have great characters like Wyatt is not good, Vince is in love with all the generic guys like Curtis Axel, Ryback, Dolph Ziggler, etc. With Vince running WWE it's more like Wyatt is too good to succeed. I don't know if Vince knows what would make money anymore and what wouldn't. If he doesn't even see money in a goldmine like Damien Sandow, I don't know what on God's green Earth would make him think there's money in Wyatt.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> My posts are come off as stupid, huh? You don't say.....
> 
> Negativity and cynicism is the most realistic way to approach this product. You see, I base my suspicions on this little 8 letter word called EVIDENCE. When I'm dealing with a company, like, say for example, Rockstar games, I expect their games to be good, because there is EVIDENCE to suggest that it will be, in the form of consistent quality. When I watch a new series on HBO, I expect it will be good because HBO's reputation is first class. When I watch WWE, I have my guard up when anything good comes along, because I have repeatedly seen damn near anything that entertains me toyed and fucked around with so much, and buried every which way that I have no confidence in them because they have not EARNED that confidence in so many years.
> 
> With this batshit crazy motherfucker in charge, I won't put ANYTHING past him. His recent track record when it comes to pushing people who are great on the mic and have great characters like Wyatt is not good, Vince is in love with all the generic guys like Curtis Axel, Ryback, Dolph Ziggler, etc. With Vince running WWE it's more like Wyatt is too good to succeed. I don't know if Vince knows what would make money anymore and what wouldn't. If he doesn't even see money in a goldmine like Damien Sandow, I don't know what on God's green Earth would make him think there's money in Wyatt.


GOAT promo from Tyrion right there.




I thought the show was pretty good to be honest. It had mostly good points, I was entertained for most of the show, so I can't complain. There was some garbage I had to FF through, but what are you gonna do?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I thought this was a good go home show overall with a lot of positives to take from it. I enjoyed most of the show which is saying something.

*Positives*

* That Wyatt Family debut gave me chills and goosebumps. That was so so well done. Everything from the vignettes that have been done over several weeks, to the hand held camera man going to the Wyatt's home trying to get to know about them. That approach by the way I thought was something very different and really added to the Family's demented character. It reminded me of one of those creepy first person type horror films. Really loved that vibe. The cut out after Kane's match and that real intense promo by Bray before the black out and Bray coming out with the creepy lantern. When the lights came back on the two monsters Harper and Rowan assault Kane in a real brutal and ugly manner. Really put over the heel stable well. The steel steps to the head of Kane was awesome. Aside from the awful crowd at the end, this debut was phenomenal. I loved every second of it.

* Another great Raw match with Bryan? Why should we be surprised. Sheamus and Bryan both have great chemistry of course and it showed. Bryan got a strong win without damaging Sheamus in the slightest. Good booking and really good match. Crowd was hot for this.

* I must be the only person who enjoyed the job evaluation. Vickie plays a brilliant heel who gets under the skin of everybody. Blatantly sucking up to the fans and to the McMahon's who aren't buying it one bit. The powerplay between Vince and HHH was great and builds even further the tension and power struggle between them. Biggest achievement of this segment is finally with Vince completely taking Vickie's side after she got fired and "punishing" the fans by making the incompetent (kayfabe wise) Maddox as the GM is that Vince has finally gone full blown heel and the lines have been drawn. Vickie's crying and screaming was over the top and unbearable but fitted for this situation as finally after weeks of being in the middle of this family ego driven conflict she becomes a victim of it.

For those complaining about this being more about the ego trip of the McMahon's and not really having the heel have her comeuppance: that is entirely the point. Vickie is a pawn in the McMahon power struggle and now so will Maddox. And I personally think it played out great.

* I also really enjoyed the opening segment with Vickie who really did phenomenally well in this episode up until after the job evaluation where it became literally too much and unbearable to watch. But in this opening segment, Vickie did great at playing the heel GM who knows her back is the against the wall and is therefore trying to suck up to everybody ingeniously to desperately keep her job.

* Axel vs Jericho was an entertaining match with good back and forth action and some real good near falls which put Axel over well as on Jericho's level. Real enjoyable. Good booking as well having Miz get in Axel's head and distracting him with Heyman shouting at Axel to concentrate and get back in the ring before getting counted out. Brilliant acting by Heyman as always. This costs Axel the match to Jericho. As I said, good booking because it establishes that Axel only lost because of Miz's distraction.

* Punk and Orton had a pretty good main event overall. Not the best they've ever had, but it was enjoyable for the time that it got.

* Ziggler's promo interrupting the Del Rio/Sin Cara match was very solid and one that solidified his character now as of looking for revenge on Del Rio for nearly ending his career. Ziggler mixed good humour in there but really put over his desire to gain revenge and gain back the world title. A good direction for the face Ziggler to go in which I'm enjoying.

*Mixed Feelings*

* I don't really know how I feel about the end of the show. Whilst it's always good when Bryan gets booked strongly ever since the end of the weak link stuff Bryan has been booked strangely. He's been booked more like a heel costing Kane the match up and then fast counting Orton for Kane. And now he's attacked both Punk and Orton. I don't think this more of a heel indicator than just Bryan sending a message, but it is still a worrying thought that WWE might turn Bryan at some point. It also puts a little bit of doubt on whether Bryan wins the MITB with the strong ending and holding the briefcase at the end. Which is probably what WWE wanted, which is good for them. As a fan who badly wants Bryan to succeed as a babyface, its nervy times.

* Cena and Henry was a mixed one for me because of both their performances. For the most part, Cena is real bad and corny doing his usual sthick and proving yet again how stale he has gotten. He had moments of intensity which were nice but other than that he was annoying and a bore to watch. Henry on the other hand was really good, very strong statements in his message and delivery and overall another solid performance bouncing back from last week. What I hated though was them redoing the spot Henry and Ryback did and then the announcers questioning whether Cena will be able to pick Henry up. Another intelligence insulting moment from the WWE. As if we don't know Cena has AA's Henry in the past with ease and as if we don't know whats going to happen. WWE should know that its fans are smart enough to know Henry is just another obstacle for Cena to overcome. The least they could do is not insult our intelligence and try and make it somewhat entertaining on the way there. After a fantastic start in the first 2 weeks, this build has disappointed somewhat.

*Negatives*

* I usually don't complain about smark crowds but seriously they almost ruined the Wyatt Family's debut with those utterly stupid Husky Harris chants. Fucking morons want to be smart and cool and it really pissed me off. Those idiots need to realize that the show isn't all about them. Leaves a stain on a debut which could have been one of those moments that we look back on in years time. Especially with the build and the effort WWE put into it.

* The Bellas were utterly unbearable on commentary. All they did was try to put themselves over the expense of AJ and Kaitlyn and try to completely bury them and their feud. It was fucking pathetic hearing them try and make themselves at the expense of their fellow workers. Fucking pathetic. I have nothing but disdain for them right now. They should be nothing more than eye candy and learn to shut the fuck up. I could rant on forever about these two fucking bitches.

* Speaking of the divas segment, that was a complete and utter waste of time. Not even much of a match and nothing really progressed on the AJ/Kaitlyn storyline. We've already seen Kaitlyn get revenge on AJ before for her embarrassing her. This needs to have more depth and development. The one positive I'll say is Kaitlyn delivered a great spear on to AJ on the outside which AJ sold fantastically. Other than that, filler.

* A comedy segment for the WHC MITB match? Really? Jesus christ.....not only does this match have a lack of build but its being treated as a joke. THANK GOD Ambrose was not in this segment and his mystique in the Shield has been kept intact. At least someone thought about that.

* Too much Vickie, just way way too much. She was brilliant in the opening and job evaluation segments. But after that it just became unbearable to watch, too many segments with her screaming and crying. Way too over the top for too long. They needed to not have so many backstage segments with her.

* Another filler Del Rio match, the only purpose it served was for the Ziggler/Del Rio feud which progressed a little thanks to Ziggler's very solid promo. But we get yet another brawl from these two thanks to some unimaginative writing and then the match itself doesn't even have a conclusive end. So you leave a hole in the writing of the program. Great booking there WWE! *sigh*

* Kane vs Christian was extremely short and did absolutely nothing for Christian. Got pretty much squashed so we know he doesn't stand a chance in the Raw MITB (like we didn't know but at least give us a little bit of doubt?!). Filler served for the Wyatt Family debut.

* Shield vs Tons of Funk was not as horrible as it could have been but it was still rather dull and uninteresting. Just a match booked to get some heat back on the Shield and make them look strong going into MITB. No Usos on the show, no build into the feud whatsoever. Shows how much they care about this feud, Usos are just complete filler for a Shield title defence leading into Summerslam. No Ambrose on the show either, no development for him at all. Disappointing. The Shield have really been put on the backburner as of late.

* Axel delivers yet another completely boring, dull and lifeless promo. Still failing to impress me and isn't showing signs of improving whatsoever. Not getting behind this guy at all.


Overall, good go home show but could have been better.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

The show was pretty much garbage, except this :mark: one of the best debuts I've ever seen in RAW history.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> It's cute how he waits for the ABADOOO to raise his hands. Yay.


You guys just caught on to that? I like it.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Highlight of the show was no doubt everything related to the Wyatt Family. The reporter videos, Wyatt's promo just before he made his official debut, the way they debuted with the lantern. Oh man.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

Berbz said:


> Nice to see Cena is serious in a WWE title match.


I like people who do not take ANYTHING seriously. Life is nothing but breathing and doing bullshit. You then wake up the next day and do it again. Cena is my hero and favorite philosopher. He's making jokes, and Henry needs a chill pill. He's so angry about not have that piece of leather and gold that will help raise his stupid ass income. Cena just always holds that piece of material to bullshit around until he loses it again (he know's what's up). Every reign he gets he says it won't last forever, and who cares?


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

ACSplyt said:


> I wish the Wyatt Family would crucify Cena on a cross or something.


And then I hope Cena laughs while he is on the cross. And starts making Jesus jokes while he is at it. I really do.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

it was a fair show, with more than a few unremarkable segments and matches. My highlights were Bryan versus Sheamus, Jericho versus Axel, Vickie's job evaluation (mainly due to Maddox stepping into the GM position), the Wyatt family's debut and the main event. For myself it was a disappointing way to head into the PPV for the two World Title bouts (struggling to find the interest in Cena and Henry since that strong start to their feud) but despite that most of the card looks promising and it should be a fun show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was actually a good RAW. Probably the best one I've seen in a while. Match-wise there wasn't really one bad match. They were all good and given time. Promos and others on the other hand were a bit more of a mixed bag. Henry was great in his promo of course, Cena was his usual toolish self. The quick backstage segment with Zeb and everyone was funny, then on the other hand the McMahon/Steph/HHH/Vickie one was really boring. It's great to have Vince back as a heel, and Brad's reaction was hilarious and Vickie sold the firing well, but really I couldn't care less. I don't care to watch Vince, HHH and Steph wank themselves on live tv and for what? There are too many power roles on RAW right now to care about a 'power struggle'. General manager, assistant gm, COO, Chairman, whatever Steph is... I just don't care.

As for the Wyatt family, their vignettes were amazing. I loved them and I wish they'd do more slightly over-the-top character building promos like this on RAW again. That said the debut itself was a little underwhelming. I guess I thought they'd do something a bit more to start off but a random attack is something we've seen a thousand times already and done much better i.e. The Nexus.

Overall though I'd say that was a good RAW.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Just finished watching last nights episode.

I havent read previous replies yet in this thread but those that chanted Husky Harris need a cock up the ass. Im sure the subject has been rightfully ridiculed. 

It seem'd like a good Raw even though i skip'ed a few bits.

I enjoyed a match with Sheamus in it :artest3

The Intercontiental belt looks suprisingly good on Axel Curtis. His theme song and having Heyman by his side have turned him into a solid little package.

Orton v Punk was also great.


But the Wyatt Family vignettes were refreshingly awesome. Even the creeking of Wyatts rocking chair was done to perfection. Bray looked the real deal, he has for me has the vibe of someone with that good old 'it' factor.
The attack on Kane was just enough time for me to desperately crave more next week.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHeHrXCazXQ&feature=player_embedded

Backstage FallOut: Wade Barrett, Fandango, Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow, Coulter/Cesaro/Swagger, & Dean Ambrose


----------



## Hoomanchew (Jun 11, 2013)

As I said a few pages earlier. First raw Ive seen since 2007. 
So I didnt know Wyatt as Husky Harris.

But I didnt see it as a bad thing. They got a great reception, got cheered on when beating down a roster legend.
I just took it as the crowd was really into what was happening. For one of the first times the whole evening. They got worked up and it came pouring out as more a positive than just a reason to be asses.

Its like this Gremlin I just saw. Sure Gremlins were pieces of crap. But this one had a 3 rotor, double supercharges. Probably ran a 10second quarter.
So sure Wyatt was Husky Harris. But I saw the crowd acknowledging that hey. Husky is supped up and badass now.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHeHrXCazXQ&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Backstage FallOut: Wade Barrett, Fandango, Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow, Coulter/Cesaro/Swagger, & Dean Ambrose


Ambrose fucking killed it :mark:


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

DerpCena said:


> those that chanted Husky Harris need a cock up the ass.


Why should we reward them? 

OT: I actually really liked this RAW.

Damn good match with Bryan and Sheamus. Glad Vickie's gone. My favourite awkward cutie as the new GM. And the Wyatts making a damn awesome debut, even if the whole "debut and beat up some dude" thing is rather unfortunately cliché by now. Really, the atmosphere of the entrance and Bray's video promo beforehand more than made up for that, though.

I am disheartened at the absence of Ambrose, though. And the Shield having to get stuck working with Tons of Fuck? Ugh.

But yes, the idiots chanting "Husky Harris" after it are planted firmly in the same category as those morons who chant "Sexual Chocolate" whenever Mark Henry appears. Though hopefully like that, the Husky Harris chants won't be a thing that happens all the time.

Also it was fun seeing Fandango get decked by Wade Barrett


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHeHrXCazXQ&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Backstage FallOut: Wade Barrett, Fandango, Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow, Coulter/Cesaro/Swagger, & Dean Ambrose


All gave good promos here, and I'd be happy with any of them winning, but Ambrose is electric. He's simply an enthralling personality.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I enjoyed RAW.

Good matches.. although when Shield vs. ToF was happening I couldn't help but think how much Tensai had fallen. Hell, teaming with test was a step up than teaming with Brodus Clay.

The Wyatt Family obviously was the biggest thing of the night and they did a great job with it.

I'm still not sold into Henry vs. Cena. "I'm a new mark henry, but i'm still going to end up losing to Cena at the PPV like I always do"

I was shocked that Daniel Bryan won clean to Sheamus. I figured that they would do something to keep either guys from losing, especially this close to MITB.

Thank goodness that Vickie is gone. I kept waiting afterwards for Vince to swerve all of us and rehire her in some other role. I have a feeling that this wont be the last that we see of her any time soon.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## maxitalian (Jun 26, 2012)

Great Backstage Fallout

Ambrose:"July 14th, in Philadelphia, a few miles from the little building where i used to get bloodbath with barbwire, tumbtacks and glass for a 100 bucks, i'm gonna win. I'm gonna stay on the top of the ladder, and stay on the top of the world"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"My jaw hurts from talking." Fucking hilarious. I was iffy about the participants in this match, but honestly now, any of them winning would be good IMO. Gotta say though, I've been down on Barrett since his return, because it's been booked really inconsistently and boring. More of the pre-injury Barrett Barrage would be great. Really would like to see him win this.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Good god, it is literally impossible for Ambrose to deliver a bad promo. The guy just delivers gold every time :mark:.

I don't think he'll win MITB but I'll pull for him and I'll mark if he somehow pulls it off :mark:.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Any Youtube or Daily motion links to Orton vs CM Punk last night out yet?


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

The Wyatt family did not disappoint. Love the entrance, their music makes it extra "creepy". Almost like the Undertaker with his Druids type of entrance. Can't wait for more.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

That WHC Mitb segment. lol

Barrett speaking queen english. :lmao:

So i guess Fandango's the babyface in the match


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I just thought Fandango was the joke of the match. He has less chance than Barrett of winning.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Watched that fallout. Great promos from Barrett, Rhodes, Sandow, and Ambrose. Especially marked for Barrett's promo. Looking forward to the match even more than before.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

> Monday's WWE RAW episode scored a 285,172 in social activity, according to Trendrr.tv. This week's show ranked #3 on cable behind MTV's Teen Wolf and VH1's Love & Hip Hop.


-


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH's face and body language was fucking hilarious throughout the segment.

As was Barrett laying out Fandango, and speaking the "Queens English" best thing he's done in years.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I enjoyed raw. Bryan vs sheamus was great - Bryan finally beat him! Punk vs orton was good, Henry destroying cena is always nice to see. I have to say I'm enjoying raw at the minute it's going in the right direction.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Good show. Henry taking out Cena, Wyatt's debut, Barrett KOing Fandango, and the McMahon/Vickie segment was fun aswell.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I thought Raw was pretty decent overall. Had quite a few lengthy matches, which was nice to see. Daniel Bryan overcoming the weak link gimmick and getting some nice clean victories works quite well.

Really enjoyed the Wyatt family skits, their entrance was top notch and overall, got the job done. The crowd chants at the end of their segment was a little annoying, but wasn't detrimental.

7/10.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Man I loved all the Wyatt stuff from RAW, so awesome.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Vickie should have played the Eddie card I would have.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Next week I will be attending RAW in Brooklyn, cant wait to chant for Husky Harris!!


----------



## actetsou (Jun 3, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> Next week I will be attending RAW in Brooklyn, cant wait to chant for Husky Harris!!


Make sure you get there on time


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Enjoyed Raw for the most part. Bryan/Seamus and Orton/Punk were both good matches. Cena/Henry was a cracking segment. McMahon stuff was :lol and of course the Wyatt Family has finally arrived. What an awesome debut and that entrance is just other worldly good. I'm looking forward to the PPV on Sunday so job well done. It is rather annoying how little attention they have shown the Shield after pushing them _so _well up until they won the titles. It seems to have all gone downhill from there. Hopefully they get their act together and give them some focus and attention again. They deserve it after being something of MVP's of Raw for the first half of the year. Looking forward to next week too. 

DAT STAR POWER. 

:brock


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Enjoyed Raw. 

Plenty of good matches, Vickie/McMahon's segment was funny as was the backstage segment with the WHC participants, the ending with Bryan was great as well

The Wyatt Family debut was just :mark: I had goosebumps when Bray Wyatt was walking out with the lantern and the awesome theme.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Good show. Bryan v Sheamus and Punk v Orton were both very good. I wanted to watch Jericho v Axel, but I skipped it once I heard the Miz's annoying voice. The Wyatt family debut was freaking amazing. Just wow.



Nimbus said:


> Next week I will be attending RAW in Brooklyn, cant wait to chant for Husky Harris!!


You're not even trying to hide that you're a troll.



Starbuck said:


> It is rather annoying how little attention they have shown the Shield after pushing them _so _well up until they won the titles. It seems to have all gone downhill from there. Hopefully they get their act together and give them some focus and attention again. They deserve it after being something of MVP's of Raw for the first half of the year. Looking forward to next week too.
> 
> DAT STAR POWER.
> 
> :brock


It's stupid booking that WWE has been doing for the past few years now; the idea being that it's okay for champions to job often because they have the titles. I just don't get it.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

My first Raw in 2 months. Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus match was pretty good. Del Rio vs Sin Cara was not bad too. Sin Cara didn't botch. Del Rio did. But I enjoyed it. Wyatt Family made their debut. I expected it to be bigger, to be honest. Not gonna watch Smackdown. Looking forward for Money In The Bank. RVD return.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> Next week I will be attending RAW in Brooklyn, cant wait to chant for Husky Harris!!


Just in case it doesn't say it on your ticket, the show starts at 8PM EST.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> Next week I will be attending RAW in Brooklyn, cant wait to chant for Husky Harris!!


Don't be a jerk and ruin a great gimmick if you want to be a smark chant
"Charlie Manson" or "Wyatt Wyatt Wyatt" atleast it wouldn't be shitting on his current gimmick.
I hope your not going to be seated in my section chanting that dumb shit


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I give raw a 6 this time.

I thought firing Vicky and hiring Brad was pretty awesome.
I actually enjoyed a match involving Shaemus for once.
The Wyatt Family debut was nice, but I felt that it didn't live up to the vignettes that aired throughout the show.
I like the slow possible transition of Dolph separating from AJ. It might not happen, but I'm hoping.

I pretty much fast forwarded through everything else.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Highly forgettable.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Entertaining Raw just like last week, we finally got rid of Vickie, but Brad Maddox in her place? I wonder who will replace him. The Wyatt family finally debuted!:clap
Raw is getting better weekly! Btw, Kaitlyn seems to Spear AJ harder every week. :cool2


----------



## john3322 (Jul 12, 2013)

That was a great wrestling show. i am a great fan of cm punk. I think he performed extraordinary in the last wrestling.


----------

